# Può esistere tradimento per puro sesso?



## arula (20 Giugno 2017)

*Può esistere tradimento per puro sesso?*

Non riesco a capire se con una persona che vedi tutti i giorni con cui ridi e scherzi si possa disgiungere il puro desiderio sessuale, da qualcosa di più.
in particolare:

Uomini: riuscite a pomiciare/far sesso con una che vedete tutti i giorni e amare comunque la vostra compagna/moglie?
Può essere che è una cosa solo di sesso quando magari vi siete confidati e detti cose intime? Riuscite a chiuderla così senza colpo ferire?

visto che per me sono identiche forme di tradimento: alla pomiciata date meno valenza che al sesso vero e proprio?


----------



## perplesso (20 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire se con una persona che vedi tutti i giorni con cui ridi e scherzi si possa disgiungere il puro desiderio sessuale, da qualcosa di più.
> in particolare:
> 
> Uomini: riuscite a pomiciare/far sesso con una che vedete tutti i giorni e amare comunque la vostra compagna/moglie?
> ...


sì


----------



## patroclo (20 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire se con una persona che vedi tutti i giorni con cui ridi e scherzi si possa disgiungere il puro desiderio sessuale, da qualcosa di più.
> in particolare:
> 
> Uomini: riuscite a pomiciare/far sesso con una che vedete tutti i giorni e amare comunque la vostra compagna/moglie?
> ...





perplesso ha detto:


> sì


ni


----------



## Lostris (20 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì





ermik ha detto:


> ni


Scusate ma ha fatto mille domande... la risposta è uguale per tutte??! 
:rotfl::rotfl:

argomentare un filo no?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusate ma ha fatto mille domande... la risposta è uguale per tutte??!
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> argomentare un filo no?


Timidi e riservate 
Il prototipo dell'utente uomo di questo forum


----------



## perplesso (20 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusate ma ha fatto mille domande... la risposta è uguale per tutte??!
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> argomentare un filo no?


fa ancora troppo caldo per pensare.

voglio l'anguria


----------



## Lostris (20 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Timidi e riservate
> Il prototipo dell'utente uomo di questo forum


Andiamo bene....


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire se con una persona che vedi tutti i giorni con cui ridi e scherzi si possa disgiungere il puro desiderio sessuale, da qualcosa di più.
> in particolare:
> 
> Uomini: riuscite a pomiciare/far sesso con una che vedete tutti i giorni e amare comunque la vostra compagna/moglie?
> ...


Sempre tradimento è , cambia la forma è il coinvolgimento ma sempre li si cade


----------



## Lostris (20 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> fa ancora troppo caldo per pensare.
> 
> voglio l'anguria



Ah capisco :rotfl: aspetteremo che si rinfreschino i neuroni allora... 



Anguria.... :inlove:


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> fa ancora troppo caldo per pensare.
> 
> voglio l'anguria





Lostris ha detto:


> Ah capisco :rotfl: aspetteremo che si rinfreschino i neuroni allora...
> 
> 
> 
> Anguria.... :inlove:


 eccola!!!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> fa ancora troppo caldo per pensare.
> 
> voglio l'anguria


Zucca fettosa.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire se con una persona che vedi tutti i giorni con cui ridi e scherzi si possa disgiungere il puro desiderio sessuale, da qualcosa di più.
> in particolare:
> 
> Uomini: riuscite a pomiciare/far sesso con una che vedete tutti i giorni e amare comunque la vostra compagna/moglie?
> ...


Dipende dalle persone.
Io non potrei, non ho potuto. se non per una esperienza molto breve.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire se con una persona che vedi tutti i giorni con cui ridi e scherzi si possa disgiungere il puro desiderio sessuale, da qualcosa di più.
> in particolare:
> 
> Uomini: riuscite a pomiciare/far sesso con una che vedete tutti i giorni e amare comunque la vostra compagna/moglie?
> ...


Dipende.


----------



## nina (21 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire se con una persona che vedi tutti i giorni con cui ridi e scherzi si possa disgiungere il puro desiderio sessuale, da qualcosa di più.
> in particolare:
> 
> Uomini: riuscite a pomiciare/far sesso con una che vedete tutti i giorni e amare comunque la vostra compagna/moglie?
> ...


Io diedi più valenza alla pomiciata. Sapere che dall'altro si faceva fare le carezze mi ha rasa al suolo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire se con una persona che vedi tutti i giorni con cui ridi e scherzi si possa disgiungere il puro desiderio sessuale, da qualcosa di più.
> in particolare:
> 
> Uomini: riuscite a pomiciare/far sesso con una che vedete tutti i giorni e amare comunque la vostra compagna/moglie?
> ...


 la pomiciata è il corridoio per arrivare al sesso vero. No?


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la pomiciata è il corridoio per arrivare al sesso vero. No?


Di solito...


----------



## FataIgnorante (21 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire se con una persona che vedi tutti i giorni con cui ridi e scherzi si possa disgiungere il puro desiderio sessuale, da qualcosa di più.
> in particolare:
> 
> Uomini: riuscite a pomiciare/far sesso con una che vedete tutti i giorni e amare comunque la vostra compagna/moglie?
> ...


Si
Si
Si
No

Arula, nome greco?


----------



## Lostris (21 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eccola!!!


:up:
Fresca e dolce..


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Giugno 2017)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Si
> Si
> Si
> No
> ...


sarebbe bene trovare un sistema nel forum per rispondere con crocette a fianco della domanda. Mi son dovuta leggere tutto. 
Si?


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sarebbe bene trovare un sistema nel forum per rispondere con crocette a fianco della domanda. Mi son dovuta leggere tutto.
> Si?


Si? Per esperienza?


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si? Per esperienza?


Ciao, oggi sono rinco non ho capito. Per esperienza si a cosa?


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ciao, oggi sono rinco non ho capito. Per esperienza si a cosa?


Al post di arula, un si a tutto? Quindi mi domandavo: per esperienza?


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Al post di arula, un si a tutto? Quindi mi domandavo: per esperienza?


per la pomiciata, si ferma a tale perchè non scatta l'attrazione, se no è solo il preludio di......


----------



## Lostris (21 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per la pomiciata, si ferma a tale perchè non scatta l'attrazione, se no è solo il preludio di......


ma vi capita di pomiciare con chi non vi attrae? 

A me sinceramente no....


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> ma vi capita di pomiciare con chi non vi attrae?
> 
> A me sinceramente no....


no però, magari ti piace ma poi non scatta niente.(da quello che mi ricordo:rotfl


----------



## arula (21 Giugno 2017)

*Intanto grazie a tutti per le risposte
forse dovrei spiegare  un po' il tutto ma prima volevo domandare a secco senza che sapevate  l'intera storia, perchè anche dalle vostre risposte i dubbi ci sono e mi  lasciano in difficoltà e piena di paure.*

*PROLOGO:*  siamo una coppia innamorata e 'unita', difficoltà ce ne sono a me non  sembravano enormi ma solo faticose e dovute a età piccola dei bimbi e un  bimbo in particolare con necessità aggiuntive.
marito con carenza di  intimità da parte mia per le difficoltà sopra che io sottovaluto per la  fatica sempre fatta dicendo prima o poi andrà meglio i bimbi  cresceranno e ricominceremo a vivere meglio.
io molto attenta a tutto  madre 'perfetta' lavoratrice modella, moglie perfetta ...troppo, vizio  mio marito all'inverosimile accollandomi quasi tutto casa, bimbi, sport  bimbi, visite mediche, scuola ,cucina, compiti ,compleanni e soprattutto  tralascio me.
lui molto geloso quindi mi lascio ulteriormente andare  per evitare anche che pensi che cerco in giro e piu mi lascio andare  più mi sento brutta e oberata e meno ho voglia di intimità
lui  innamorato e voglioso mi fa capire che mi desidera sempre comunque e  quantunque ma io non lo consento e non per non volerlo ma proprio che  non mi va....

*EVENTO:* 20enne nuova in ufficio (noi 40enni) il patatrac...  non vi sto a descrivere lei o quant'altro ma potete immaginare e io so  tutto fin dal primo giorno perchè con mio marito siamo io e lui e quindi  sono anche sua confidente amica tutto 
così: -ma quanto è brava, ma  come è preparata, sai un altro (so che è sposato) ci ha provato con lei,  ecc... i segnali c'erano e lui continuava a cercare me, ma io come una  fessa sola nel mio faccio tutto io e non chiedo niente a nessuno con la  casa e la famiglia tutta su di me continuo a respingerlo non del tutto  ma sicuramente troppo per lui....

all'improvviso non mi cerca:  capisco subito già dalla prima settimana (oserei dire dal primo giorno) ,  senza avere le prove sapevo chi e che stava succedendo.... perfino una  cieca l'avrebbe visto chiaro e io purtroppo sono anche intelligente  sveglia e presente per la mia famiglia tutta con mille occhi e braccia  per tutti....

finalmente (a manco due settimane dal primo  sentore), nonostante continuiamo a farlo ma poco , lo prendo che  chattava  ...era inequivocabile, non c'era scritto niente di che ma lo  affronto e lo avverto: ti controllo se mi inculi è l'ultima cosa che fai  nella vita... lui farfuglia: le bugie non sa dirle e facciamo la pace.


facciamo  la pace, gran sesso, ma io lo controllo lo stesso come avvertito, ho  anche le competenze necessarie pure più di quelle che uno crederebbe e  lo metto sottocontrollo ovunque (mancava un microcircuito nel c..o per  avere proprio la situazione aggiornata), tempo due giorni va a cena con  amici vicino casa.

Ti aspetto, quando torni i bimbi saranno a letto e io tutta per te
lui sorridendo: vengo presto allora il tempo di cenare

io accendo pc e controllo
tempo dieci minuti gli amici non erano arrivati lui che aspetta fuori parla con me con loro e con lei

leggo tutto e tremo

messaggi di approcci adolescenziali 

erano agli inizi il prima del tradimento vero e proprio,....

io tremo continuo a tremare vorrei scrivere quanto sono stronzi (lei anche ha il compagno) 

aspetto... non hanno scritto cose inquietanti anche se già so
non resisto sono sanguigna eppure continuo a leggere tremando 

ad un certo punto arriva : poi mi spieghi come nascondermi in chat non voglio che mi controlli, lei si dai non farti beccare

sono esplosa....
*già beccati brutti coglioni*
cancellano  tutto ma io parlo con lei: vogliamo fare una cosa a tre? siamo amici,  hai frainteso. con chi pensi di parlare ,se vuoi facciamo una cosa a 4  anche con il tuo compagno magari ci divertiamo....
veramente siamo solo amici capisco nervosismo....
(non capisci un cazzo puttana ma non lo dico....)
se vuoi porto anche i due bimbi così magari imparano qualcosa...
comunque buonanotte tanto prima o poi ti ricadrà tutto sopra e io sarò li a godermi la scena....clik


torna  lui e in silenzio si beccca me che tiro sedie a terra cellulari al muro  e lo picchio da farmi male alle mani (forse pure poco) e tutto  l'esploit di tutto quello che potevo spaccare ....

poi prendo il  suo cellulare  il mio(che stranamente non si è rotto nonostante i due  voli uno contro il muro un altro addosso a lui, ottimo prodotto devo  dire) le sigarette e <controlla i bimbi> poi esco mi vado a fare  un giro.... pensando sinceramente di andare a casa di questa a menarla  davanti al fidanzato ma non lo faccio....

torno dopo un bel po
okei sono pronta per parlare, parliamo molto chiaramente e anche abbastanza serenamente o quanto meno da adulti
non  posso ripeterlo ma sia lui che io ci diciamo cose che non c'eravamo  detti mai le difficoltà, le incomprensioni sottovalutate o non  registrate le cose dette ma non capite o non registrate perchè in realtà  le cose ce le dicevamo ma evidentemente le lasciavamo correre...

facciamo l'amore tanto bello manco a vent'anni era così....

i giorni a seguire tanto sesso la cura del sesso due tre volte al giorno tutti i giorni....
comincio  a dimagrire per stress, .... piano piano fra alti e bassi ricostruiamo  un rapporto nuovo ... io mi impegno tanto lui chiede solo di essere  perdonato e cerca di riempirmi di attenzioni... durante i primi periodi  finalmente riesce a dirmi su mia pressione che si erano baciati ma che  lui era spinto solo dal sesso non aveva intimità con lei se non le  battute che si fanno in ufficio e che faccio anche io, solo che era  disponibile e propensa e se non lo avessi preso in tempo dimostrandogli  tutto il mio amore e la mia passione sopita sarebbe tranquillamente  arrivato ad andarci....

*CONCLUSIONE:*
è dura,  so che mi ama (come quando sapevo che mi tradiva anche solo più o meno  mentalmente), nonostante i mesi passino e sia tornata agli albori della  figaggine neanche avessi 30 anni... ho paura....
continuano a  lavorare a fianco, so che non si parlano ovvero il minimo  indispensabile, ma so sento nella pelle che lei non si è rassegnata,  anche se ha spostato le mire su altri e pubblicamente mostra tutto il  suo amore per l'altro ignaro della storia....

mio marito soffre  quando ho gli attacchi di ira o di malinconia e tristezza, ma  continuiamo con cura del sesso e delle cose da fare insieme... ci  ritagliamo vacanze da soli e cose da fare insieme...

vorrei che  si aprisse più con me ma è sempre stato chiuso quindi vedo che si sforza  cmq , ma farlo parlare sarebbe snaturarlo....

l'ho perdonato? penso di si
lo odio? no
ho paura? tantissimo
lo amo? immensamente
vedo i suoi limiti? si tutti molto più di prima ma poi mi sorride con gli occhi e mi sciolgo

vorrei  solo togliermi il 'suo (di lei)' cazzo di peso di dosso.... in effetti a  lei mi viene facilissimo odiarla o avere l'insano desiderio di farle  del male, non fisico ma mentale, psicologico (in effetti a volte anche  fisico tipo tirarle tutti i capelli , darle due cazzotti in bocca,  sbatterle la faccia contro un muro e strusciare).... 

e devo liberarmi di questo, ma come faccio a farlo se lavorano seduti a fianco

come faccio a credere che non gliene frega più niente da un giorno a l'altro? come faccio .... a fare tutto??????

se non lavorassero insieme (basterebbe un ufficio accanto anche se nella stessa azienda probabilmente mi peserebbe meno)

come  affronto le uscite di società se c'è lei e il compagno ... per ora ha  paura di me e le cose di gruppo le evita, ma ogni giorno pregusto cosa  dire e fare se la vedo in comitiva....

*non va bene mi fa male...*
nel frattempo sesso e amore... tutti i giorni ... a volte più volte in un giorno.... a volte pure troppo....

*devo  smetterla di distruggermi e visto che ho trovato questo forum e di  amiche ne ho poche e tutte (io compresa) impegnate ho bisogno di  sfogo.... spero capirete....*


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

In conclusione le tue domande erano per tranquillizzarti che lui aveva fatto il cretino con lei e che ora, tornato il sesso, sarà tutto archiviato.
Io sinceramente non lo so.
Se tu sei certa che adesso la vostra relazione sia trasparente non hai motivo di avere timori.


----------



## arula (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In conclusione le tue domande erano per tranquillizzarti che lui aveva fatto il cretino con lei e che ora, tornato il sesso, sarà tutto archiviato. :up:
> Io sinceramente non lo so.
> Se tu sei certa che adesso la vostra relazione sia trasparente non hai motivo di avere timori.


...chi sta tranquillo muore inc..ato 

ma almeno vorrei diminuire il numero di volte che ancora lo controllo
evitare di voler uccidere l'altra
pensare di più (non come prima ma di più) ai nostri figli
evitare di essere troppo altruista e generosa
cercare di curarmi più di me


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ...chi sta tranquillo muore inc..ato
> 
> ma almeno vorrei diminuire il numero di volte che ancora lo controllo
> evitare di voler uccidere l'altra
> ...


Posso dirti una cosa sgradevole?


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> *Intanto grazie a tutti per le risposte
> forse dovrei spiegare  un po' il tutto ma prima volevo domandare a secco senza che sapevate  l'intera storia, perchè anche dalle vostre risposte i dubbi ci sono e mi  lasciano in difficoltà e piena di paure.*
> 
> *PROLOGO:*  siamo una coppia innamorata e 'unita', difficoltà ce ne sono a me non  sembravano enormi ma solo faticose e dovute a età piccola dei bimbi e un  bimbo in particolare con necessità aggiuntive.
> ...


chi ha colpa è chi tradisce, prendersela con l'altro s,i può essere un sfogo, ma è lui il vero attore. Se non c'è stato niente, alla fine, dovresti lasciare perdere. Penso che molti si mandino messaggi allusivi con le colleghe, se fossero letti dai coniugi scoppierebbe il finimondo. Secondo te c'è stato solo qualche bacio,?


----------



## arula (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Posso dirti una cosa sgradevole?


si no problem ormai reggo di tutto


----------



## arula (21 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Secondo te c'è stato solo qualche bacio,?


secondo me si
mi sta sul ca..o lo stesso perchè per mesi mentre mi baciava lo vedevo nella mia mente che baciava e toccava la porca
(scusate ma con gli altri sono più equilibrata che con me)
però non ho modo di credere che abbia più che pomiciato
anche solo per quel che si dicevano in chat

però se devo metterci la mano sul fuoco non so... ma sinceramente non è manco quello il punto
vorrei tanto sapere se avrebbe la forza di non cedere di nuovo se si ripresentasse l'occasione e fosse un momento no fra noi.... su quello buio assoluto nella mia mente

un colpo di testa in un periodo no con una ventenne disponibile lo posso pure capire anche se è stato devastante per me e la famiglia, ma sapere che potrebbe risuccedere mi ammazza...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> si no problem ormai reggo di tutto


Premetto che non è una valutazione morale, ma una considerazione di ordine psicologico, io penso che tu non sia la vittima che si fa carico di tutto, ma una persona che egocentricamente vuole avere il controllo di tutto.
Questo, ovviamente, non ti fa stare bene, ma ti fa sentire oberata di responsabilità. 
Come risultato la facevi pagare a tuo marito. Adesso hai trovato un altro modo per farla pagare a lui e a te, controllandolo.


----------



## arula (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Premetto che non è una valutazione morale, ma una considerazione di ordine psicologico, io penso che tu non sia la vittima che si fa carico di tutto, ma una persona che egocentricamente vuole avere il controllo di tutto.
> Questo, ovviamente, non ti fa stare bene, ma ti fa sentire oberata di responsabilità.
> Come risultato la facevi pagare a tuo marito. Adesso hai trovato un altro modo per farla pagare a lui e a te, controllandolo.


si ci sta
non ho mai detto di essere la vittima, ero proprio io a voler far tutto ci hai preso e non ho negato
e forse si gli facevo anche pagare con mancanza di interesse senza invece farlo partecipe e dirgli che avevo bisogno di lui ma non era una cosa voluta, speravo sinceramente di superare la fase faccio tutto io 

per la seconda parte non penso, lo controllo solo per mia insicurezza e paura, ho cominciato anche a lavorare su me per trattarlo più dall'uomo che è e non come quello che va viziato e imboccato su tutto, non ne ha neanche bisogno

comunque ci hai preso perfettamente grazie per la sincerità aiuta a riflettere.


----------



## Lostris (21 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> secondo me si
> mi sta sul ca..o lo stesso perchè per mesi mentre mi baciava lo vedevo nella mia mente che baciava e toccava la porca
> (scusate ma con gli altri sono più equilibrata che con me)
> però non ho modo di credere che abbia più che pomiciato
> ...


Credo sia del tutto improbabile per te riuscire ad andare oltre finché lavorano insieme.
Io non ce la farei. 

Non si può vivere sempre all'erta e con una bomba inesplosa sotto il culo.


----------



## arula (21 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Credo sia del tutto improbabile per te riuscire ad andare oltre finché lavorano insieme.
> Io non ce la farei.
> 
> Non si può vivere sempre all'erta e con una bomba inesplosa sotto il culo.


infatti sto di me..a
molto meglio di prima, ma veramente se mi capita di vederla divento isterica o se per caso deve fare un po' tardi o va a lavoro un po presto mi girano vorticosamente che potrei diventare un tornado 5° grado

non è certo un periodo storico per poter cercare lavoro altrove anche se ne abbiamo parlato in più con figli non si può trovar lavoro lontano o magari meno elastico di orari....

mi sta ancor più sul culo che lei nonostante la sua relazione non abbia conseguenze come abbiamo avuto noi, si il più colpevole è lui ma lei pure sapeva che aveva moglie e due figli e lei stessa una relazione perchè dobbiamo noi trovare un altro lavoro cazzo, se lo trovi lei un posto diverso dove stare visto che in sei mesi ne ha irretiti due di sposati... vaffanculo...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Con lei hai mai parlato?


----------



## flower7700 (21 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> in sei mesi ne ha irretiti due di sposati... vaffanculo...


Ciao, se è vero questa frase può darsi che sia lei la gatta morta della situazione, che si diverte a flirtare con gli uomini solo per avere ammirazione... poi non è detto che passi al sesso vero e proprio! Ci sono donne che vogliono solo l'attenzione maschile per vanità. Se lei è una tipa simile tu ignorala e non farti tutta questa rabbia. Gli uomini quando vedono le donne giovani che flirtano non capiscono più niente, nonostante amino le loro mogli e poi fanno gli stupidi.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2017)

Irretiti????????
Non ce la posso fare


----------



## Lostris (21 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Irretiti????????
> Non ce la posso fare


Guarda che ci sono le donne che gettano le reti eh.

Come gli uomini che non aspettano altro


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Guarda che ci sono le donne che gettano le reti eh.
> 
> Come gli uomini che non aspettano altro


Si ma se nella rete ci vai non è colpa di chi le lancia 
Irretire sopra i 18 anni ma anche meno non si può leggere


----------



## Lostris (21 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ma se nella rete ci vai non è colpa di chi le lancia
> Irretire sopra i 18 anni ma anche meno non si può leggere


Era il senso della mia seconda frase


----------



## arula (22 Giugno 2017)

Irretiti lo dico forte e chiaro. Questa è un excicciona di 120 kg che del ragazzo gli frega poco e niente unico cristiano che la cagasse quad'era u bufalo e cerca di lasciarlo... quando un uomo di quaranta con figli ci prova con una di venti ci prova perchè questa gli da almeno spunti per provarci non gli va mica di fare figure di merda... anche l'altro lo conosco non è il tipo che prova tanto per e in caso mette tacca... ora ne ha puntati un altro paio a mio avviso... ma siccome a baciarsi solo con il deficente di mio marito si sente di avere potere su di lui ... che sia volontario o no irretire è quando tu cominci a flirtare con uno di 20 anni piu grande di te con famiglia e gli cominci anche a dire cose tue personali del tuo ragazzo manco un briciolo di rispetto per sto cristiano... e questo lo so da prima che ci fosse qualcosa perchè dell'altro me lo aveva detto mio marito ... lo ha fatto pure sentire figo sai l'altro non mi piaceva... (sottonteso come te) tutto questo mentre spammava in facebook il suo amore infinito per il compagno... mi spiace ma a casa mia si chiama in un solo modo : persona di merda egoista e senza alcun valore e l'unica cosa che non mi da pace è vhe mio marito che valutavo 1000 si sia immischiato con una così diventando un uomo di merda per ragionare con l'uccello. Dal tronde non se ne da pace manco lui perchè sapendo il suo carattere con una così finta timida troia dentro potrebbe starci forse un mese... che rabbia


----------



## arula (22 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ma se nella rete ci vai non è colpa di chi le lancia
> Irretire sopra i 18 anni ma anche meno non si può leggere


Ma che cazzata se lancio la rete vado a pesca o no?
Come nel caso mio sono anche io cplpevole della crisi, anche nel suo ha le stesse colpe di mio marito... in questo caso le colpe sono in quattro io mio marito lei e il suo compagno... altrimenti si faceva una sega se le cose le fa uno solo, no?


----------



## Lostris (22 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Irretiti lo dico forte e chiaro. Questa è un excicciona di 120 kg che del ragazzo gli frega poco e niente unico cristiano che la cagasse quad'era u bufalo e cerca di lasciarlo... quando un uomo di quaranta con figli ci prova con una di venti ci prova perchè questa gli da almeno spunti per provarci non gli va mica di fare figure di merda... anche l'altro lo conosco non è il tipo che prova tanto per e in caso mette tacca... ora ne ha puntati un altro paio a mio avviso... ma siccome a baciarsi solo con il deficente di mio marito si sente di avere potere su di lui ... che sia volontario o no irretire è quando tu cominci a flirtare con uno di 20 anni piu grande di te con famiglia e gli cominci anche a dire cose tue personali del tuo ragazzo manco un briciolo di rispetto per sto cristiano... e questo lo so da prima che ci fosse qualcosa perchè dell'altro me lo aveva detto mio marito ... lo ha fatto pure sentire figo sai l'altro non mi piaceva... (sottonteso come te) tutto questo mentre spammava in facebook il suo amore infinito per il compagno... mi spiace ma a casa mia si chiama in un solo modo : persona di merda egoista e senza alcun valore e l'unica cosa che non mi da pace è vhe mio marito che valutavo 1000 si sia immischiato con una così diventando un uomo di merda per ragionare con l'uccello. Dal tronde non se ne da pace manco lui perchè sapendo il suo carattere con una così finta timida troia dentro potrebbe starci forse un mese... che rabbia


Hai giusto un "filino" di rabbia e acredine da gestire...

Immagino sia comodo massacrarla, ma ricordati che lei non doveva nulla a te.

Soprattutto stai attenta a non deresponsabilizzare tuo marito... perché dici "irretire" e implicitamente sposti il peso di ciò che è accaduto e individui in lui una sorta di vittima.

Probabilmente fa meno male pensarlo, ma è un uomo capace di intendere e volere e ha fatto le sue scelte.

Non importa quanto un piatto sia invitante o quanto si abbia fame in quel momento, si può sempre dire no e lui non l'ha fatto.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Ma che cazzata se lancio la rete vado a pesca o no?
> Come nel caso mio sono anche io cplpevole della crisi, anche nel suo ha le stesse colpe di mio marito... in questo caso le colpe sono in quattro io mio marito lei e il suo compagno... altrimenti si faceva una sega se le cose le fa uno solo, no?


Stai con un pesce, contenta tu 
Quindi tuo marito ti tradirebbe con qualunque donna ci provasse con lui?
Altro incapace di intendere e di volere 
Tranquilla è pieno il mondo


----------



## Skorpio (22 Giugno 2017)

*NON è STATA COLPA SUA!!*



farfalla ha detto:


> Stai con un pesce, contenta tu
> Quindi tuo marito ti tradirebbe con qualunque donna ci provasse con lui?
> Altro incapace di intendere e di volere
> Tranquilla è pieno il mondo


..[video=youtube;9RjTlfVSZk4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RjTlfVSZk4[/video]


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stai con un pesce, contenta tu
> Quindi tuo marito ti tradirebbe con qualunque donna ci provasse con lui?
> Altro incapace di intendere e di volere
> Tranquilla è pieno il mondo


Ogni lasciata è persa. Farfallina


----------



## arula (22 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Hai giusto un "filino" di rabbia e acredine da gestire...
> 
> Immagino sia comodo massacrarla, ma ricordati che lei non doveva nulla a te.
> 
> ...


visto che sono passati diversi mesi, ma ancora sono in alto mare vado ancora a rabbie sparse e nelle mie rabbie vago da mio marito a me a lei.... (il poraccio del suo lui non gliel'ho mai detto perchè non voglio che passi quello che sto passando io)

so benissimo le colpe di mio marito
so benissimo le mie
e so benissimo le sue di lei

inizialmente non avevo proprio acredine per lei (anche se potreste non crederlo), ma dopo un mese dall'accaduto che mi stava anche passando più velocemente del previsto, ho trovato che da che il giorno della scoperta aveva messo lui e me in bloccati sui social aveva sbloccato lui pur non parlandosi più in ufficio se non dell'indispensabile

a questo punto si chiama guerra e da li mi è venuto superspontaneo riversare tanto anche su lei anche se a distanza di mesi mi fa anche un po' pena (una ex-cessa che improvvisamente si sente apprezzata senza un minimo di sicurezza in se ,la sicurezza gliela danno gli altri ai quali si attacca perchè è l'unico modo per sentirsi qualcuno, deve farsi veramente schifo... l'ultimo che ho visto che faceva così si è poi suicidato... non può che farmi pena)

veramente il primo mese non la vedevo così e davo a lei il beneficio d'inventario e cercavo solo di ricostruire un rapporto con mio marito quello era ed è importante


ma con tutto quello che ho scoperto e visto e continuo a vedere, posso adesso avere il diritto come moglie di odiarla, con quello che leggo in tutto l'orbe terracqueo posso aver diritto di essermi fatta una chiara idea della persona di merda che è?

si mio marito è un gran coglione, perchè quando si ama una persona e le si toglie il sorriso ci si deve come minimo vergognare, ma lo fa e se ne vergogna molto.

sia io che lui abbiamo molte cose da superare quotidianamente, ma posso avere il sacrosanto diritto di sperare che anche lei patisca le conseguenze dei suoi di gesti?

ognuno è libero di fare quel che vuole ma poi deve essere in grado di sostenerne le conseguenze perchè siccome siamo fatti di razocinio e non di puri istinti come le bestie bisogna pensare prima di agire tutto il resto sono solo banali scuse....

quello che apprezzo di mio marito è stato che quando abbiamo parlato non ha mai negato niente, non ha cercato di sminuire la cosa se non per dire che era attratto fisicamente (come dargli torto) anche se io non so staccare le cose (per quello nel post lo chiedo, si può staccare le cose?)

si ho molta rabbia e scrivere o parlarne mi aiuta a tirarla fuori a volte rileggendo mi accorgo che in realtà non sento così esageratamente e mi far star meglio ma attacchi ne ho ancora molti e sinceramente anche alcuni comportamenti quando mi vede me la fanno davvero odiare....

so che è brutto, so che mi deve passare ma non sapete quanto mi viene facile odiarla e quanto mi viene facile amare mio marito...

la scalata è ancora molto alta piena di rupi scoscese che mi ripiombano e devo spesso ricominciare da capo, ma per fortuna ho mio marito che mi aiuta anche se il grosso devo per forza farlo io perchè io devo ricostruire il mio nuovo equilibrio lui ha il suo da ritrovare, nel frattempo siamo noi a salire in cordata.

ieri ho scoperto che ha chiesto di essere stato spostato di ufficio ma per carenza di personale con le sue conoscenze non hanno potuto spostarlo, soffre anche lui molto lo so...

probabilmente soffre anche lei e in solitaria ma posso avere l'insano piacere di dire che chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso e che mi farebbe anche piacere vederla soffrire?
posso avere l'insano piacere di pensare che prima o poi i nodi verranno al pettine e tutti vedranno la persona di merda che è? (non che mio marito non lo sia, ma lui sta già pagando le sue conseguenze)

La cosa positiva?
si c'è, ho ricominciato a prendermi cura di me, sto cercando di imparare dagli errori, non faccio più wonderwoman che non ha bisogno di niente e di nessuno perchè so di non esserlo, non faccio più quella tutta di un pezzo che sa tutto di tutti e di tutto, ho capito che non so un cazzo di niente , che però sono veramente forte veramente innamorata (prima effettivamente non so se ne fossi convinta sebbene lo sapessi)... non do più niente di scontato... mi godo le giornate positive e piango di più in quelle negative...
sono sempre io, ma migliore e migliore in tutte le mie debolezze che non facevo vedere neanche a mio marito...
solo per questo dovrei ringraziarla. non penso solo a odiarla tutto il giorno, ma alle volte ringrazio davvero che sia successo ora, che abbia saputo correrne ai ripari, che mi abbia fatto capire che crisi latente c'era con mio marito che io pensavo solo a sopravvivere e andare avanti e non a vivere.

Mio marito è più uomo, mi aiuta di più in casa e fuori, mi riempie di attenzioni, ed è molto attento anche a sorregermi e ad essere trasparente per me, si sforza anche a parlare di più di se e io lo ascolto di più
abbiamo ricominciato a fare più cose insieme che non fossero allevare i figli ma quelle per cui ci siamo conosciuti
e ridiamo di più (piangiamo anche di più)

Mi servono ancora le dritte degli altri che da esterni possono essere anche più spietati e farmi vedere quanto sono esagerata in alcune cose, quanto sottovaluti delle altre, e quanto ancora ho da crescere nonostante l'età, perchè non si finisce mai di crescere cambiare e migliorare e anche il carattere che pensavo ormai fisso si adatta invece alla crescita mentale e sentimentale anche se di base resta lui....

grazie quindi a tutti voi che avete la pazienza di ascoltare anche quando mi escono corbellerie perchè le corbellerie fanno parte dell'imparare sempre da tutti (compreso quelli che odiamo, tutti ti insegnano qualcosa).


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> visto che sono passati diversi mesi, ma ancora sono in alto mare vado ancora a rabbie sparse e nelle mie rabbie vago da mio marito a me a lei.... (il poraccio del suo lui non gliel'ho mai detto perchè non voglio che passi quello che sto passando io)
> 
> so benissimo le colpe di mio marito
> so benissimo le mie
> ...


Mi sembra di capire che capisci tutti perché ognuno ha i suoi problemi e le sue ragioni.
Non è un altro modo di farti carico di tutto?


----------



## arula (22 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra di capire che capisci tutti perché ognuno ha i suoi problemi e le sue ragioni.
> Non è un altro modo di farti carico di tutto?


e quindi? non dovrei farlo?
come risolvi un problema se non te ne fai carico?
lo fai risolvere a qualcun'altro?
sto male io a chi lo faccio risolvere allo psicologo?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> e quindi? non dovrei farlo?
> come risolvi un problema se non te ne fai carico?
> lo fai risolvere a qualcun'altro?
> sto male io a chi lo faccio risolvere allo psicologo?


Li risolvi?
Quali problemi hai risolto?

Bisogna accettare che nella vita ci sono cose sgradevoli non risolvibili.


----------



## stany (22 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> visto che sono passati diversi mesi, ma ancora sono in alto mare vado ancora a rabbie sparse e nelle mie rabbie vago da mio marito a me a lei.... (il poraccio del suo lui non gliel'ho mai detto perchè non voglio che passi quello che sto passando io)
> 
> so benissimo le colpe di mio marito
> so benissimo le mie
> ...


Come ti (vi) invidio.....


----------



## arula (22 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Li risolvi?
> Quali problemi hai risolto?
> 
> Bisogna accettare che nella vita ci sono cose sgradevoli non risolvibili.


risolvere ha tante accezioni ad esempio Concludere una situazione di disaccordo trovando dei punti di contatto; appianare.

"r. una controversia"



ma anche volendo ammettere che significhi solo trovare una soluzione ad un problema
tu proponi l'accettazione, non è forse anche questa una soluzione ad un problema?
pensi forse che risolvere debba avere per forza una soluzione positiva? anche il dire che non è risolvibile è una soluzione
e ciò non toglie che non si possa comunque provare a trovare una soluzione alternativa ad un problema irrisolvibile
(scusa deformazione scientifica).

sull'accettazione ho ancora difficoltà,in aggiunta se proponi una  accettazione passiva questa proprio neanche la tento non mi appartiene e  probabilmente se l'avessi affrontata così ci saremmo già lasciati,  preferisco avere rimpianti che rimorsi sempre e comunque, fare anche  sbagliando lo preferisco a non far niente.


----------



## arula (22 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Come ti (vi) invidio.....


insomma, non riesco a capire chi possa invidiarmi, non lo auguro manco alla cogliona una roba del genere nonostante la odi... 

certo ci sono cose peggiori ma in questo momento guardo il mio e mi sembra un disastro....

ogni tanto mi viene da piangere mentre sono in ufficio da sola e mi si arrossano gli occhi e vorrei morire
....come ora, spero non rientri ancora nessuno......ecco appunto rientrano... ciao


----------



## stany (22 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> insomma, non riesco a capire chi possa invidiarmi, non lo auguro manco alla cogliona una roba del genere nonostante la odi...
> 
> certo ci sono cose peggiori ma in questo momento guardo il mio e mi sembra un disastro....
> 
> ...


Come tradito,ti invidio: la tua situazione presenta degli sviluppi positivi ed un oggi burrascoso ma in  evoluzione straordinaria con tuo marito che,per "merito" suo (ti ama e lo dimostra) ,del suo impegno ,vi ha fatti ritrovare.
Io invece....pantano assoluto...stagnazione e sofferenza finalizzata al nulla
 Mah....c'è di peggio al mondo (non c'è fine al peggio....non per consolarsi,eh!).
Un augurio dal cuore affinché possiate invecchiare assieme.


----------



## arula (22 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Come tradito,ti invidio: la tua situazione presenta degli sviluppi positivi ed un oggi burrascoso ma in  evoluzione straordinaria con tuo marito che,per "merito" suo (ti ama e lo dimostra) ,del suo impegno ,vi ha fatti ritrovare.
> Io invece....pantano assoluto...stagnazione e sofferenza finalizzata al nulla
> Mah....c'è di peggio al mondo (non c'è fine al peggio....non per consolarsi,eh!).
> Un augurio dal cuore affinché possiate invecchiare assieme.


Grazie mille, andiamo avanti cerchiamo di mettercela tutta e cerchiamo di venirne fuori
se ci riusciamo siamo più forti di un terremoto... 

se potessi dare un consciglio alle coppie innamorate che si sposano ma anche a quelle che hanno provato il tradimento gli direi volentieri di coltivarsi giorno per giorno, di tenere duro che la vita è faticosa ma bella e che tutti hanno bisogno di sentirsi amati, ma per sentirsi amato  bisogna a propria volta amare e coltivare il proprio amore ogni giorno, non è una cosa che cresce da se, forse può nascere da se ma per crescere ha bisogno di tutte le cure possibili e sempre.

PS
'Io invece....pantano assoluto...stagnazione e sofferenza finalizzata al nulla'
ma vi siete lasciati? e anche fosse, hai provato a riallacciare a confidarti ad amare?


----------



## stany (22 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Grazie mille, andiamo avanti cerchiamo di mettercela tutta e cerchiamo di venirne fuori
> se ci riusciamo siamo più forti di un terremoto...
> 
> se potessi dare un consciglio alle coppie innamorate che si sposano ma anche a quelle che hanno provato il tradimento gli direi volentieri di coltivarsi giorno per giorno, di tenere duro che la vita è faticosa ma bella e che tutti hanno bisogno di sentirsi amati, ma per sentirsi amato  bisogna a propria volta amare e coltivare il proprio amore ogni giorno, non è una cosa che cresce da se, forse può nascere da se ma per crescere ha bisogno di tutte le cure possibili e sempre.
> ...


Separati in casa ....Grazie dei consigli .


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> risolvere ha tante accezioni ad esempio Concludere una situazione di disaccordo trovando dei punti di contatto; appianare.
> 
> "r. una controversia"
> 
> ...


A me sembra che hai fatto un esercizio retorico, cioè ti sei affidata alla razionalità per non riconoscere che stai cercando ancora una volta di controllare.


----------



## Randa (23 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire se con una persona che vedi tutti i giorni con cui ridi e scherzi si possa disgiungere il puro desiderio sessuale, da qualcosa di più.
> in particolare:
> 
> Uomini: riuscite a pomiciare/far sesso con una che vedete tutti i giorni e amare comunque la vostra compagna/moglie?
> ...


Ah mio marito si è sempre comportato così.


----------



## arula (23 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che hai fatto un esercizio retorico, cioè ti sei affidata alla razionalità per non riconoscere che stai cercando ancora una volta di controllare.


e cosa proporresti che ancora non mi hai risposto?


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Irretiti lo dico forte e chiaro. Questa è un excicciona di 120 kg che del ragazzo gli frega poco e niente unico cristiano che la cagasse quad'era u bufalo e cerca di lasciarlo... quando un uomo di quaranta con figli ci prova con una di venti ci prova perchè questa gli da almeno spunti per provarci non gli va mica di fare figure di merda... anche l'altro lo conosco non è il tipo che prova tanto per e in caso mette tacca... ora ne ha puntati un altro paio a mio avviso... ma siccome a baciarsi solo con il deficente di mio marito si sente di avere potere su di lui ... che sia volontario o no irretire è quando tu cominci a flirtare con uno di 20 anni piu grande di te con famiglia e gli cominci anche a dire cose tue personali del tuo ragazzo manco un briciolo di rispetto per sto cristiano... e questo lo so da prima che ci fosse qualcosa perchè dell'altro me lo aveva detto mio marito ... lo ha fatto pure sentire figo sai l'altro non mi piaceva... (sottonteso come te) tutto questo mentre spammava in facebook il suo amore infinito per il compagno... mi spiace ma a casa mia si chiama in un solo modo : persona di merda egoista e senza alcun valore e l'unica cosa che non mi da pace è vhe mio marito che valutavo 1000 si sia immischiato con una così diventando un uomo di merda per ragionare con l'uccello. Dal tronde non se ne da pace manco lui perchè sapendo il suo carattere con una così finta timida troia dentro potrebbe starci forse un mese... che rabbia


ma almeno scopano o è tutta una regressione ai 15 anni?


----------



## arula (23 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma almeno scopano o è tutta una regressione ai 15 anni?


sembrerebbe che siano rimasti alla fase preadolescenziale

mi hai fatto ridere ^-^
forse avrei dovuto dirgli che li mandavo a letto senza cena e non potevano uscire per un mese ahahahahahahahahah


PS però si dicevano che coi rispettivi partner non lo facevano più o comunque poco e che non si sentivano amati
le classiche scuse del cazzo per predisporsi a trombare con qualcun'altro cercando di non sentirsene in colpa,
i miei figli mi risultano più maturi poi arriverà l'adolescenza e li renderà idioti come tutti


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> sembrerebbe che siano rimasti a livello di 15 enni
> mi hai fatto ridere ^-^
> forse avrei dovuto dirgli che li mandavo a letto senza cena e non potevano uscire per un mese ahahahahahahahahah


in effetti avresti dovuto farlo


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ...chi sta tranquillo muore inc..ato
> 
> ma almeno vorrei diminuire il numero di volte che ancora lo controllo
> evitare di voler uccidere l'altra
> ...


a me quello che ti è capitato sembra più un'opportunità che un problema


----------



## arula (23 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me quello che ti è capitato sembra più un'opportunità che un problema


diciamo che in effetti dopo i primi mesi di pessimismo e fastidio
lentamente sono passata a 'un cambiamento epocale nella mia vita'

anche se a volte penso che potrei fare molto di più
tipo uscire con le amiche o fare più cose da sola,
ma diciamocelo non è proprio da me mi sentirei anche in imbarazzo e ancor più male a farle

poi ci sono questi cacchio di attacchi di ira misti a malinconia e tristezza che almeno un po al giorno ce li ho sempre... 

vaffanculo pure io ogni tanto vorrei essere idiota, una oca giuliva che gira con la testa infilata nel culo, che fa stronzate e gli va tutto bene anche perché se sei molto idiota o matta manco te ne rendi conto di fare stronzate e gli altri al massimo dicono, ma tanto è matta....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> e cosa proporresti che ancora non mi hai risposto?


A volte la soluzione è riconoscere che non c'è una soluzione.
Ti fidi e amen.


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> diciamo che in effetti dopo i primi mesi di pessimismo e fastidio
> lentamente sono passata a 'un cambiamento epocale nella mia vita'
> 
> anche se a volte penso che potrei fare molto di più
> ...


pensavo più al fatto che hai detto che da quando hai scoperto la tresca, hai ripreso a curarti esteticamente, che il sesso con tuo marito ha avuto picchi ormai dimenticati, che insomma in qualche modo ti sei riscoperta femmina e non solo moglie/madre perfetta e con la testa sulle spalle.

in base a quello che ho letto, tuo marito parvemi essere uno dei tanti quarantenni che, di fronte ad una ventenne che gli fa gli occhi dolci, non ci ha capito più fava.  però una lucidatina all'Ego, quando hai una vita così densa di doveri, non è una brutta cosa.

secondo me, con sta storia dovreste giocarci insieme.    ne guadagnereste in complicità


----------



## arula (26 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> secondo me, con sta storia dovreste giocarci insieme.    ne guadagnereste in complicità


Se questo è un preludio della crisi di mezza età meglio ora che sono  ancora piacente che quando piena di acciacchi avrei dovuto affrontarla  con poche possibilità mentali di riscatto 

a volte ci ridiamo anche su, quindi sicuramente è come dici te, per lui il tutto sembrerebbe brillantemente superato (io invece ho paura dei ritorni di fiamma, ma come donna ho troppi neuroni comunicativi l'un con l'altro e non è sempre facile metterli a tacere )

 sicuramente sono felice di essermi riscoperta donna e attraente più di prima quanto meno non mi sono buttata giù solo a piangere in depressione... 

fa male, molto male, ma tutte le cose insegnano e spero solo che continui così diminuendo pian piano la parte dolorosa e aumentando quella di allegria e complicità... torneranno i momenti bui ma spero di aver imparato ad affrontarli con coraggio. (grazie brunetta è quello che sto cercando di raggiungere ma è comunque un percorso lungo da affrontare).


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Se questo è un preludio della crisi di mezza età meglio ora che sono  ancora piacente che quando piena di acciacchi avrei dovuto affrontarla  con poche possibilità mentali di riscatto
> 
> a volte ci ridiamo anche su, quindi sicuramente è come dici te, per lui il tutto sembrerebbe brillantemente superato (io invece ho paura dei ritorni di fiamma, ma come donna ho troppi neuroni comunicativi l'un con l'altro e non è sempre facile metterli a tacere )
> 
> ...


se tu e soprattutto tuo marito capirete che quello che stava uccidendo il vostro rapporto era la noia ed il piattume, pure lui smetterà di confondere un'erezione con l'ammmmmoooore.

e vivrete più sereni


----------



## arula (27 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> se tu e soprattutto tuo marito capirete che quello che stava uccidendo il vostro rapporto era la noia ed il piattume, pure lui smetterà di confondere un'erezione con l'ammmmmoooore.
> 
> e vivrete più sereni


non posso rispondere al posto di mio marito, per me è abbastanza chiaro anche se poteva evolversi anche in maniera diversa....


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> non posso rispondere al posto di mio marito, per me è abbastanza chiaro anche se poteva evolversi anche in maniera diversa....


stai sempre a guardà er capello


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire se con una persona che vedi tutti i giorni con cui ridi e scherzi si possa disgiungere il puro desiderio sessuale, da qualcosa di più.
> in particolare:
> 
> Uomini: riuscite a pomiciare/far sesso con una che vedete tutti i giorni e amare comunque la vostra compagna/moglie?
> ...


Anzi la pomiciata come la chiami tu è forse il tradimento peggiore...il bacio è la prima espressione d'amore nei confronti dell'altro. Quando t'interessa una persona la prima cosa che vorresti è baciarla, poi tutto il resto naturalmente...almeno per me.


----------



## arula (7 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Anzi la pomiciata come la chiami tu è forse il tradimento peggiore...il bacio è la prima espressione d'amore nei confronti dell'altro. Quando t'interessa una persona la prima cosa che vorresti è baciarla, poi tutto il resto naturalmente...almeno per me.


infatti è questo il tarlo malefico ma che forse è meglio che abbia così rimango vigile e sveglia 

la situazione è in continua evoluzione;
 la simpaticona che tanto adoro si è scoperto che ai due già 'abbordati'  di cui uno speravo di evitarmelo,non ha resistito  anche al terzo che  avevo previsto tipo 7 mesi fa 

il tutto l'avevo intuito solo leggendo le cazzate che scrive.... di  fatto si sta proprio dimostrando la merdina che è porello il rentronato  che ancora le sta accanto... comincio a pensare che non voglia vedere...


----------



## Outdider (7 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> infatti è questo il tarlo malefico ma che forse è meglio che abbia così rimango vigile e sveglia
> 
> la situazione è in continua evoluzione;
> la simpaticona che tanto adoro si è scoperto che ai due già 'abbordati'  di cui uno speravo di evitarmelo,non ha resistito  anche al terzo che  avevo previsto tipo 7 mesi fa
> ...


A questo punto penso anch'io, sarà rincoglionito forte da questa per non sospettare nemmeno. Oppure lui sa ed accetta le sue debolezze...mettila come vuoi sempre nel culo la prende.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Anzi la pomiciata come la chiami tu è forse il tradimento peggiore...il bacio è la prima espressione d'amore nei confronti dell'altro. Quando t'interessa una persona la prima cosa che vorresti è baciarla, poi tutto il resto naturalmente...almeno per me.


La penso anch'io così. Quando dicono "è solo un bacio"... Il bacio ha la stessa intimità di una penetrazione o di un rapporto orale.
Poi, magari, il bacio minchione in discoteca (mai praticato) è un conto. Ma quando è una persona che conosci e la baci, significa che provi qualcosa.


----------



## arula (8 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La penso anch'io così. Quando dicono "è  solo un bacio"... Il bacio ha la stessa intimità di una penetrazione o  di un rapporto orale.
> Poi, magari, il bacio minchione in discoteca (mai praticato) è un conto.  Ma quando è una persona che conosci e la baci, significa che provi  qualcosa.


non infierite troppo
lo so anche io purtroppo e me ne date pure conferme

e mi da fastidio che la troia emmmm ops la simpaticona possa pensare di avere potere su di lui

in compenso ci pensa da sola ad auto sputtanarsi e tutto quello che dicevo a lui si sta puntualmente avverando
lei userà pure il suo telaio giovanile ma son passata dal carrozzaio e  un auto antica ha sempre il suo bel fascino soprattutto quando ci associ  intelligenza passione capacità ed esperienza

lei è solo in attesa di uno qualsiasi che la liberi dal suo moroso
e lui penso che non voglia vedere perchè secondo me pensa di avere  ancora il suo rispetto dato che l'amava quando era un cesso (in effetti  una sana di mente lo dovrebbe capire ma spesso la troiaggine supera  l'intelligenza)


----------



## patroclo (8 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> non infierite troppo
> lo so anche io purtroppo e me ne date pure conferme
> 
> e mi da fastidio che la troia emmmm ops la simpaticona possa pensare di avere potere su di lui
> ...



......vabbè che te rode ma per me tu parli troppo di lei........


----------



## arula (8 Luglio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ......vabbè che te rode ma per me tu parli troppo di lei........


è un mio problema
sono sanguigna e non essendomi potuta sfogare con lei abbastanza per fare 'la signora' ho del non detto che frulla e rifrulla

quando arriverò a non pensarla più almeno per un giorno intero direi che potrò dirmi sulla strada della guarigione
attualmente sono ancora alla fase
aspetto sul fiume il cadavere 
con qualche picco di partecipo alla creazione del cadavere....

se mi libero di tutto ciò sono a posto e sfogarmi mi aiuta a farlo quindi portate pazienza, con gli altri sono sicuramente più razionale e intelligente che con me. (Come dice brunetta siamo presbiti della nostra vita e miopi di quella degli altri)


----------



## trilobita (8 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> è un mio problema
> sono sanguigna e non essendomi potuta sfogare con lei abbastanza per fare 'la signora' ho del non detto che frulla e rifrulla
> 
> quando arriverò a non pensarla più almeno per un giorno intero direi che potrò dirmi sulla strada della guarigione
> ...


Secondo me stai sbagliando totalmente bersaglio....


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire se con una persona che vedi tutti i giorni con cui ridi e scherzi si possa disgiungere il puro desiderio sessuale, da qualcosa di più.
> in particolare:
> 
> Uomini: riuscite a pomiciare/far sesso con una che vedete tutti i giorni e amare comunque la vostra compagna/moglie?
> ...


Penso dipenda da come funziona il modo individuale di vivere la sessualità.

Come lo vivo io ad esempio è un punto di passaggio (piacevole) nell'ambito della conoscenza.
Non un inizio, non un epilogo.

Per cui per arrivare a desiderare una persona ci deve esser stato anche scambio (stimolante) ad altri livelli.

Tieni conto che ci sono anche uomini che (come dice qualcuno che conosco) quando "gli scappa" un posto dove farla devono trovarlo

Ma a quel punto mi sembra anche troppo importante chiamarlo tradimento, lo derubricherei a semplice espletamento di funzione fisiologica.

Con tanti auguri a chi ha quel tipo di uomini al proprio fianco :mexican:


----------



## arula (8 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Secondo me stai sbagliando totalmente bersaglio....


con il bersaglio casalingo mi alleno quotidianamente ^-^

è con quello esterno che ho il problema mentale, ce lo so


----------



## arula (8 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Penso dipenda da come funziona il modo individuale di vivere la sessualità.
> 
> Come lo vivo io ad esempio è un punto di passaggio (piacevole) nell'ambito della conoscenza.
> Non un inizio, non un epilogo.
> ...


hahah mi hai fatto ridere, ma anche riflettere 
apprezzo molto questo modo di concepire la vita e serenamente anche quella degli altri
grazie per il tuo pensiero kiss


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> con il bersaglio casalingo mi alleno quotidianamente ^-^
> 
> è con quello esterno che ho il problema mentale, ce lo so


Beh, a volte si sbagliano bersagli. Ma se è la mente che ti guida li è impossibile da controllare.
A me il marito della mia amante fa pena. La mia amante, invece, soffre la normale presenza di mia moglie nella mia vita peggio di un tradimento. 
Solidarietà maschile e invidia femminile? Secondo me si. E la seconda porta a questi errori, nel suo caso come nel tuo.
E poi, la famosa asimmetria, che porta sempre la donna al centro del ciclone: che sia traditrice o causa di tradimento poco importa.
Giusto o sbagliato razionalmente? Direi sbagliato, ma è così, è una legge della natura.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Beh, a volte si sbagliano bersagli. Ma se è la mente che ti guida li è impossibile da controllare.
> A me il marito della mia amante fa pena. La mia amante, invece, soffre la normale presenza di mia moglie nella mia vita peggio di un tradimento.
> Solidarietà maschile e invidia femminile? Secondo me si. E la seconda porta a questi errori, nel suo caso come nel tuo.
> E poi, la famosa asimmetria, che porta sempre la donna al centro del ciclone: che sia traditrice o causa di tradimento poco importa.
> Giusto o sbagliato razionalmente? Direi sbagliato, ma è così, è una legge della natura.


Perché ti fa pena? Mi hai incuriosito..

Anche perché non ricordo di aver provato mai alcun tipo di sentimento per i mariti Delle donne che ho incontrato

Cioè non erano proprio nella mia sfera di pensiero, a livello di sentimento


----------



## arula (8 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Beh, a volte si sbagliano bersagli. Ma se è la mente che ti guida li è impossibile da controllare.
> A me il marito della mia amante fa pena. La mia amante, invece, soffre la normale presenza di mia moglie nella mia vita peggio di un tradimento.
> Solidarietà maschile e invidia femminile? Secondo me si. E la seconda porta a questi errori, nel suo caso come nel tuo.
> E poi, la famosa asimmetria, che porta sempre la donna al centro del ciclone: che sia traditrice o causa di tradimento poco importa.
> Giusto o sbagliato razionalmente? Direi sbagliato, ma è così, è una legge della natura.


E' proprio così
la cosa comica è che non sono mai stata invidiosa di nessuno, al massimo potevo ammirare qualcuno, ma l'invidia proprio non l'avevo mai provata...manco da adolescente quando invidi il mondo, sapevo le mie capacità e i miei limiti e sono sempre stata abbastanza o molto sicura di me e ho sempre saputo attendere quando le cose non andavano per il verso giusto .... ora la mia nuova me si è riscoperta femmina invidiosa debole isterica e con picchi di cattivo che non avrei mai creduto... non so se è proprio un bene... per altre cose di sicuro sono migliorata


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché ti fa pena? Mi hai incuriosito..Anche perché non ricordo di aver provato mai alcun tipo di sentimento per i mariti Delle donne che ho incontratoCioè non erano proprio nella mia sfera di pensiero, a livello di sentimento


Tu mi riesci a spiegare un'altra cosa?Come fai a dire  (e non sei certo l'unico) che nelle donne che hai incontrato hai guardato altri aspetti della conoscenza, e che il sesso è solo una fase, una tappa, di quella conoscenza?Famose a capi': a meno di non passare una buona fetta di tempo libero con l'amante, gli incontri già sono limitati dal tempo. Mi vuoi per caso dire che quattro parole bastano per "prendere" una persona?Non è più coerente dire che si hanno voglie di un certo tipo fuori dal rapporto ufficiale, e che quindi li si cerca? Che il sesso sia una tappa a me, riferito a una storia clandestina, non torna proprio. Non fosse altro che per una questione di tempo.


----------



## arula (8 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tu mi riesci a spiegare un'altra cosa?Come fai a dire  (e non sei certo l'unico) che nelle donne che hai incontrato hai guardato altri aspetti della conoscenza, e che il sesso è solo una fase, una tappa, di quella conoscenza?Famose a capi': a meno di non passare una buona fetta di tempo libero con l'amante, gli incontri già sono limitati dal tempo. Mi vuoi per caso dire che quattro parole bastano per "prendere" una persona?Non è più coerente dire che si hanno voglie di un certo tipo fuori dal rapporto ufficiale, e che quindi li si cerca? Che il sesso sia una tappa a me, riferito a una storia clandestina, non torna proprio. Non fosse altro che per una questione di tempo.


opcorn:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché ti fa pena? Mi hai incuriosito..
> 
> Anche perché non ricordo di aver provato mai alcun tipo di sentimento per i mariti Delle donne che ho incontrato
> 
> Cioè non erano proprio nella mia sfera di pensiero, a livello di sentimento


Beh, ci frequentiamo da anni, lei me ne parla, dev'essere un'ottima persona. Nessun sentimento, solo la pena che si prova per chiunque sia in situazioni simili.
La cosa bella è che il fatto che lei faccia sesso regolarmente col marito non mi fa né caldo né freddo.
Al contrario di lei... per vendicarmi non dovrei andare a cercare nessuna... basterebbe farlo con mia moglie e dirglielo... la stenderei... ma non sono vendicativo.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tu mi riesci a spiegare un'altra cosa?Come fai a dire  (e non sei certo l'unico) che nelle donne che hai incontrato hai guardato altri aspetti della conoscenza, e che il sesso è solo una fase, una tappa, di quella conoscenza?Famose a capi': a meno di non passare una buona fetta di tempo libero con l'amante, gli incontri già sono limitati dal tempo. Mi vuoi per caso dire che quattro parole bastano per "prendere" una persona?Non è più coerente dire che si hanno voglie di un certo tipo fuori dal rapporto ufficiale, e che quindi li si cerca? Che il sesso sia una tappa a me, riferito a una storia clandestina, non torna proprio. Non fosse altro che per una questione di tempo.


Si ci provo (buongiorno  )

Io non mi sono mai detto: cerco una donna perché ho voglia di scopare

Anteporrei di fatto il mio bisogno (legittimo) di scopare, al rispetto che sento di dovere a una donna, nell'ambito di quella scopata che spero di andarmi a fare

E finirei con il non rispettare nemmeno me, con tutta una serie a cascata di conseguenze connesse alla infrazione del rispetto verso me

Io ho conosciuto prevalentemente su internet, come spesso ho scritto.

Ed era un piacere autentico scriverei e scambiare

Non era perdita di tempo (che palle aho.. quanti discorsi del cazzo, ma ci vediamo, ma allora si scopa o no?).

Mica era scritto che si doveva scopare. Gli obiettivi scontati mi annoiano. E l'obiettivo era il percorso di conoscenza e di confidenza, con quel che trovavi per strada

Il sesso, il desiderio.. era una cosa che (quando così è stato) si è trovata per strada, e si è raccolta assieme

Non un obiettivo dichiarato in partenza.

E infatti molto spesso mica c'è stato sesso con chi ho conosciuta. Non è scattato il desiderio.

Ma magari affetto e interesse, quello si

Come è capitato di fare enormi sbadigli dopo 2 giorni e non scriversi piu


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> E' proprio così
> la cosa comica è che non sono mai stata invidiosa di nessuno, al massimo potevo ammirare qualcuno, ma l'invidia proprio non l'avevo mai provata...manco da adolescente quando invidi il mondo, sapevo le mie capacità e i miei limiti e sono sempre stata abbastanza o molto sicura di me e ho sempre saputo attendere quando le cose non andavano per il verso giusto .... ora la mia nuova me si è riscoperta femmina invidiosa debole isterica e con picchi di cattivo che non avrei mai creduto... non so se è proprio un bene... per altre cose di sicuro sono migliorata


Bisogna trovarsi nelle situazioni. Anch'io non sono mai stato geloso, poi nella mia vita è entrata lei. E con lei la gelosia ossessiva. E ho capito tante, tante cose... anche certi atti estremi. Le ho detto di stare attenta nella vita, perché io riesco a controllarmi. Ma se ne becca uno che non si controlla...


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ci provo (buongiorno  )
> 
> Io non mi sono mai detto: cerco una donna perché ho voglia di scopare
> 
> ...



Buongiorno a te  
Credo  (e' ovviamente solo una mia visione) che tu faccia un po' di confusione rispetto a quella che era la mia domanda.
Occhei che tu conosca su internet e che la prima  "fase" sia quella di uno scambio epistolare. Non posso ovviamente parlare per te, ma non credo che in quella fase si possa avere, come obiettivo, una conoscenza dell'altra persona che vada al di là di quattro chiacchiere. Poi metti che quella persona la conosci. E metti anche che qualcosa scatti, nel senso che vi piacete. Ora.... Nessuno mette in dubbio il fatto che spesso si provi empatia, o stima, per chi ci si porta anche a letto. Pure secondo me dovrebbe essere il minimo sindacale. Ma... Quando la relazione  (non le quattro chiacchiere) si concretizza.... Tu il tempo
Che passi con lei, che presumo sia già limitato, come lo passi? Non dirmi che il sesso è solo uno dei tanti altri momenti. Perché se gli altri momenti rimangono confinati nella continuazione di uno scambio epistolare, o poco più, beh...  Per me non puoi negare che l'obiettivo con quella persona sia fare sesso  .


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te
> Credo  (e' ovviamente solo una mia visione) che tu faccia un po' di confusione rispetto a quella che era la mia domanda.
> Occhei che tu conosca su internet e che la prima  "fase" sia quella di uno scambio epistolare. Non posso ovviamente parlare per te, ma non credo che in quella fase si possa avere, come obiettivo, una conoscenza dell'altra persona che vada al di là di quattro chiacchiere. Poi metti che quella persona la conosci. E metti anche che qualcosa scatti, nel senso che vi piacete. Ora.... Nessuno mette in dubbio il fatto che spesso si provi empatia, o stima, per chi ci si porta anche a letto. Pure secondo me dovrebbe essere il minimo sindacale. Ma... Quando la relazione  (non le quattro chiacchiere) si concretizza.... Tu il tempo
> Che passi con lei, che presumo sia già limitato, come lo passi? Non dirmi che il sesso è solo uno dei tanti altri momenti. Perché se gli altri momenti rimangono confinati nella continuazione di uno scambio epistolare, o poco più, beh...  Per me non puoi negare che l'obiettivo con quella persona sia fare sesso  .


Penso che sia quel "si concretizza" di cui accenni sopra che crea equivoco

Per me la relazione è concreta non nel momento magico in cui il cazzo fa il suo ingresso nella figa :rotfl:

E prima di allora era solo fuffa

Per me è già concreta dapprima (se lo era)

Anche se capisco perfettamente che per molti il momento "magico" è quello di cui sopra...:rotfl:

Per me no..

È un momento di ulteriore (piacevole) incontro..

Se c'è .. se non c'è va bene lo stesso, per me.

Nel senso che non era un obiettivo irrinunciabile..

Non so se mi spiego...


----------



## Lostris (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Anzi la pomiciata come la chiami tu è forse il tradimento peggiore...il bacio è la prima espressione d'amore nei confronti dell'altro. Quando t'interessa una persona la prima cosa che vorresti è baciarla, poi tutto il resto naturalmente...almeno per me.





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La penso anch'io così. Quando dicono "è solo un bacio"... Il bacio ha la stessa intimità di una penetrazione o di un rapporto orale.
> Poi, magari, il bacio minchione in discoteca (mai praticato) è un conto. Ma quando è una persona che conosci e la baci, significa che provi qualcosa.


Una mia amica dice che _un limone_ non si nega a nessuno... :carneval:

Al di là degli estremi, un bacio può significare tantissime e anche profondissime cose, ma a volte è solo... un bacio. Punto.

Non penso che il bacio sia la prima espressione d'amore, e forse nemmeno la più significativa. 

Credo invece che il bacio sia intimamente connesso al desiderio. All'attrazione, molto probabilmente. Alla voglia di scoprirsi, anche. 

Se in questo scambio si scopre intesa, allora si possono aprire altri scenari. Ma non è scontato. 
Tutte le grandi storie d'amore iniziano con un bacio, ma non tutti i baci danno inizio a qualcosa di importante.

Un bacio può anche essere deludente. Può non mantenere le promesse attese. 
Esistono baci noiosi e poco interessanti.

A me è capitato di dare baci che significassero davvero poco. 
Non molte volte, ma è capitato.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Una mia amica dice che _un limone_ non si nega a nessuno... :carneval:
> 
> Al di là degli estremi, un bacio può significare tantissime e anche profondissime cose, ma a volte è solo... un bacio. Punto.
> 
> ...


Si, forse hai ragione tu...


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Penso che sia quel "si concretizza" di cui accenni sopra che crea equivoco
> 
> Per me la relazione è concreta non nel momento magico in cui il cazzo fa il suo ingresso nella figa :rotfl:
> 
> ...



Credo di non capirti. Tu metti sullo stesso piano un sacco di "relazioni":dalle conoscenze, ai rapporti amicali e infine al rapporto tra amanti. Per me non sono la stessa cosa. Ma non perché l'obiettivo amicale sia un qualcosa di meno rispetto al rapporto tra amanti. Non si tratta di mancare o raggiungere un obiettivo. Si tratta di sapere quello che si vuole, per me. Poi non metto in dubbio che possa succedere che una amicizia si trasformi in altro. Ma se io ho davanti una persona che considero come amica, generalmente manco vado a pensare alle varie ed eventuali.


----------



## arula (8 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma se io ho davanti una persona che considero come amica, generalmente manco vado a pensare alle varie ed eventuali.


Hai amiche donne?

ps lovvo [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] per quel che ha scritto


----------



## Outdider (8 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> non infierite troppo
> lo so anche io purtroppo e me ne date pure conferme
> 
> e mi da fastidio che la troia emmmm ops la simpaticona possa pensare di avere potere su di lui
> ...


No no Troia rende meglio l'idea...ne rafforza il significato.


----------



## Outdider (8 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Una mia amica dice che _un limone_ non si nega a nessuno... :carneval:
> 
> Al di là degli estremi, un bacio può significare tantissime e anche profondissime cose, ma a volte è solo... un bacio. Punto.
> 
> ...


Non ho scritto che è così in assoluto...ma è così per me.


----------



## arula (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> No no Troia rende meglio l'idea...ne rafforza il significato.


eheheh non mi provocare che sto cercando di farmela passare :sonar:


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Hai amiche donne?
> 
> ps lovvo [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] per quel che ha scritto


Si certo.


----------



## arula (8 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si certo.


se ti va partecipa al sondaggio di amicizia uomodonna che ho messo nell'altra sezione
io ci credo ben poco ma buon per chi riesce


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> se ti va partecipa al sondaggio di amicizia uomodonna che ho messo nell'altra sezione
> io ci credo ben poco ma buon per chi riesce


Scusa se mi intrometto ma [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] è donna


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto ma @_Cielo_ è donna


Non avevo mica capito di essere stata scambiata per uomo


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Credo di non capirti. Tu metti sullo stesso piano un sacco di "relazioni":dalle conoscenze, ai rapporti amicali e infine al rapporto tra amanti. Per me non sono la stessa cosa. Ma non perché l'obiettivo amicale sia un qualcosa di meno rispetto al rapporto tra amanti. Non si tratta di mancare o raggiungere un obiettivo. Si tratta di sapere quello che si vuole, per me. Poi non metto in dubbio che possa succedere che una amicizia si trasformi in altro. Ma se io ho davanti una persona che considero come amica, generalmente manco vado a pensare alle varie ed eventuali.


Ma ripeto io NON ho obiettivi materiali in una relazione.

L'obiettivo è la relazione stessa, il percorso di relazione. 

La persona al centro. 

Non la scopata, o la cena al ristorante "da Franchino"

Io e te x aiutarti a comprendere, ad  esempio, come tutti sanno, ci siamo incontrati dal vivo, ma io nella nostra relazione di conoscenza non avevo come obiettivo incontrarti.

"E la devo incontrare, e la devo incontrare, e come cazzo faccio a incontrarla, e ora che mi studio x incontrarla. E si potrebbe fare così, eh no, facciamo cosa' .. ma allora non puoi, ma domani puoi , ma se ti portassi a cena fuori, ma se ti venissi a prendere col cavallo..."

Questo è l'atteggiamento di chi ha come OBIETTIVO di incontrare. Ne è schiavo, lavora x quello, pone in atto ogni iniziativa finalizzandola a quello.

Vede quello. 

Giustamente. Mica è peccato mortale.

Ma... ti risulta che io con te abbia fatto così? 

Per lo scopare x me è esattamente uguale.

Un qualcosa che nasce come desiderio comune, non l'obiettivo principe di una relazione, quello che IO VOGLIO prima di muovere un passo.

Per me è così... Non so che farci.. 

E nemmeno so se mi son rispiegato.. :rotfl:

Almeno ti ho portato dei fatti, oltre che dei discorsi :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> se ti va partecipa al sondaggio di amicizia uomodonna che ho messo nell'altra sezione
> io ci credo ben poco ma buon per chi riesce


Allora, ti do una risposta più articolata, visto che mi sono messa un attimo al computer. Prima la avevo scritta come di consueto dal telefono e..... come di consueto quando scrivo papiri.... zac!..... tutto cancellato :carneval:

Certamente che ho amiche donne, perlopiù sono mamme che hanno bimbi più o meno coetanei del mio. Giocoforza che siano le persone che riesco a vedere più di frequente. Con tre di queste ho stretto un rapporto di amicizia (nel senso che si parla e si condivide di tutto, anche al di fuori dell'ambito figli), le altre diciamo che sono conoscenze con cui passo volentieri un po' di tempo. Bene e ciò detto: c'è anche un papà. Io per carattere sono mascolina, per cui mi trovo bene nelle amicizie con gli uomini.

Ora però vi racconto una cosa fresca che mi è capitata proprio ieri, e che riguarda questo papà. Spesso, da quando lo conosco, ho ricevuto chiamate da parte sua, anche solo di saluto. Due o tre volte, si è presentato a casa mia facendomi "improvvisate". Io non ci ho mai visto nulla di "oltre" in tutto questo. Capitava anche che magari stessi tornando a casa dal parco mentre lui arrivava con suo figlio, e si lasciasse andare in domande del tipo "Già vai?".

Oh. Io sarò anche tonta. Ma a costo di esserlo, in queste cose non vedo interessi che vadano oltre l'amicizia.

Bene, arriviamo a ieri. Ero un attimo fuori a farmi un giro, e vedo uno che trafelato mi raggiunge in bicicletta. Ovviamente era lui. Mi domanda dove fosse mio figlio, gli spiego che era col padre per il w.e. vInizia a dirmi che è bellissimo e che mi assomiglia tanto. In particolare nel taglio degli occhi (mica poi tanto vero, secondo me ). E prosegue (a bassa voce) dicendo che se non fosse per tutte le responsabilità che ha (ha peraltro una moglie di dieci anni più giovane di me, bellissima ndr, e appunto un figlio di poco più grande del mio).... si insomma, gli avrebbe fatto piacere conoscermi di più, in più occasioni, anche fuori dal parco giochi. Io a quel punto gli ho detto che sì, pure io ho tempo ed impegni che sono tiranni..... e ho portato il discorso su un piano "sicuro", parlandogli cioè di un po' di gente che non vedo da un sacco proprio perché non ho molto tempo libero a disposizione. E ho troncato. Non so ancora adesso se volesse marpionarmi e non mi interessa 

Ricollego però l'episodio a quanto stiamo dicendo ora. Non vorrei farne una questione di genere, ma forse gli uomini nei rapporti sono più inclini ad "estendersi" in corso d'opera. :carneval:

Io se vedo uno come amico (in questo caso papà di un amichetto di mio figlio), e lo vivo in quel ruolo, sono molto meno possibilista.


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma ripeto io NON ho obiettivi materiali in una relazione.
> 
> L'obiettivo è la relazione stessa, il percorso di relazione.
> 
> ...



Quanti giri di parole, per dirmi che manco mi cacheresti di striscio :mexican:.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quanti giri di parole, per dirmi che manco mi cacheresti di striscio :mexican:.


Tranquilla fa così con tutte


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tranquilla fa così con tutte



Sto a murì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Un bacione a [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION], e uno pure a te


----------



## arula (8 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto ma @_Cielo_ è donna


 [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION]
scusa del clamoroso errore non so perchè ho pensato fossi uomo
ma grazie di aver risposto comunque ^-^ kiss

PS e comunque per il papà avrei pensato anche io all'abbordaggio ihihihiihihihihih


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quanti giri di parole, per dirmi che manco mi cacheresti di striscio :mexican:.


Guerra?  :mexican: 

Dunque... Vediamo... 

Ho una mail di non so quanto mesi fa, eri iscritta nell'altro forum e qui ancora non reiscritta, dove mi scrivesti: domani ti scrivo con calma...

Sto ancora aspettando :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 

Ma io aspetto ancora, sono un ragazzo fiducioso...  :carneval: :mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sto a murì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Un bacione a [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION], e uno pure a te



Smacckkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> se ti va partecipa al sondaggio di amicizia uomodonna che ho messo nell'altra sezione
> io ci credo ben poco ma buon per chi riesce


Se mi dici dov'è, poi vado a votare.

Ora devo uscire, caso mai vi leggo dal cellulare.

Stasera pizza ma.... di quella buona buona buona. Di una pizzeria fantastica. Dopo le commissioni, mi fermo a prenderla. Tempo medio di attesa un'ora. Per questo che non riesco a mangiarla mai, non ho mai tutto quel tempo. Porzione abbondante e doppia mozzarella. :up:

Oggi seconda parte dei miei stravizi (scusate l'OT).


----------



## Foglia (8 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guerra?  :mexican:
> 
> Dunque... Vediamo...
> 
> ...


Ah, vabbè.... Qui a scusarmi sono io.

Ma tu non mi conosci. Devi sapere che l'unica mail che guardo è quella di lavoro. Cioè.... faccio così con tutti, non con te perché sei te. E' più facile che risponda qui sopra agli mp. Sono fatta così. Se poi aggiungi che in questi ultimi mesi ho persino respirato a fatica..... capisci dove sta la mia testa?

Comunque mea culpa, ma non c'era l'intenzione di non cacare te in particolare


----------



## Outdider (8 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> eheheh non mi provocare che sto cercando di farmela passare :sonar:


Guarda che se anche la prendi a parolacce non credo ti passi prima....


----------



## arula (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Guarda che se anche la prendi a parolacce non credo ti passi prima....


no ma sai che soddisfazione
ogni volta che passo dove so che potrebbe passare rallento sperando mi passi davanti


----------



## Outdider (8 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> no ma sai che soddisfazione
> ogni volta che passo dove so che potrebbe passare rallento sperando mi passi davanti


Ma dai :rotfl:...allora la stai cercando?!


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ah, vabbè.... Qui a scusarmi sono io.
> 
> Ma tu non mi conosci. Devi sapere che l'unica mail che guardo è quella di lavoro. Cioè.... faccio così con tutti, non con te perché sei te. E' più facile che risponda qui sopra agli mp. Sono fatta così. Se poi aggiungi che in questi ultimi mesi ho persino respirato a fatica..... capisci dove sta la mia testa?
> 
> Comunque mea culpa, ma non c'era l'intenzione di non cacare te in particolare


Quanti giri di parole per dirmi che non mi volevi tra i coglioni.. :carneval:

(Scherzo  )


----------



## arula (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma dai :rotfl:...allora la stai cercando?!


e la cerco si
ora che ho ritrovato il mio telaio paura 
non vedo l'ora di beccarla

le poche volte che è successo abbassa lo sguardo
peccato perchè sono pronta con dito medio alzato...
in realtà è più intelligente di quel che penso e fa bene ad evitarmi
le occasioni di gruppo salta e vorrei proprio vedere
le smerdata gliela avanzo proprio


----------



## trilobita (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma dai :rotfl:...allora la stai cercando?!


Magari è "Democratica",e ci prova pure con lei...


----------



## arula (8 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Magari è "Democratica",e ci prova pure con lei...


è quello che le ho detto l'unica volta che ci ho parlato
vuoi fare una cosa a tre?
magari facciamo a 4 anche con il tuo lui
se vuoi porto anche i due bimbi così magari imparano qualcosa

più o meno questo
prima di darle la buonanotte


----------



## Outdider (8 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Magari è "Democratica",e ci prova pure con lei...


Giààà...non c'avevo pensato...:kick:


----------



## arula (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Giààà...non c'avevo pensato...:kick:


Ahaha fantastico il kick sarebbe liberatorio per sfogare la rabbia... per fortuna son can che abbaia cmq noi donne sappiamo vendicarci in modo molto piu terribili e dolorosi delle botte... dovrebbe augurarsi che mi limito a quelle ihihihihih


----------



## Outdider (8 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Ahaha fantastico il kick sarebbe liberatorio per sfogare la rabbia... per fortuna son can che abbaia cmq noi donne sappiamo vendicarci in modo molto piu terribili e dolorosi delle botte... dovrebbe augurarsi che mi limito a quelle ihihihihih


Cazzo inizi a farmi paura...


----------



## arula (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Cazzo inizi a farmi paura...


Non ce l'ho mica con te ihihihih
Cmq è vero già solo qualche piccola calunnia nel suo territorio dove vivono con lei altre donne sposate e dove pensa di poter fare I suoi comodi povera ultima arrivata non deve essere molto semplice per otto ore al giorno tutti I giorni fino alla fine dei suoi giorni


----------



## Outdider (8 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho mica con te ihihihih
> Cmq è vero già solo qualche piccola calunnia nel suo territorio dove vivono con lei altre donne sposate e dove pensa di poter fare I suoi comodi povera ultima arrivata non deve essere molto semplice per otto ore al giorno tutti I giorni fino alla fine dei suoi giorni


Perfidaaa ihihihih...non ti voglio come nemica!


----------



## arula (8 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Perfidaaa ihihihih...non ti voglio come nemica!


Tranquillo riservo le arti arpiesche alle donne con gli uomini solo botte e riescono a difendersi


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Penso dipenda da come funziona il modo individuale di vivere la sessualità.
> 
> Come lo vivo io ad esempio è un punto di passaggio (piacevole) nell'ambito della conoscenza.
> Non un inizio, non un epilogo.
> ...


Quoto l'ultima riga.
Ma è vero?
O ci è proprio impossibile non caricare di significato il sesso?
Non tutti sono consapevoli dei propri significati. Figuriamoci capire i significati di chi è distante dal nostro sentire.
Poi oh ci sarà anche chi è proprio grezzo grezzo.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> E' proprio così
> la cosa comica è che non sono mai stata invidiosa di nessuno, al massimo potevo ammirare qualcuno, ma l'invidia proprio non l'avevo mai provata...manco da adolescente quando invidi il mondo, sapevo le mie capacità e i miei limiti e sono sempre stata abbastanza o molto sicura di me e ho sempre saputo attendere quando le cose non andavano per il verso giusto .... ora la mia nuova me si è riscoperta femmina invidiosa debole isterica e con picchi di cattivo che non avrei mai creduto... non so se è proprio un bene... per altre cose di sicuro sono migliorata


Ma non è mica obbligatorio essere buone. Si possono incontrare persone che ti scatenano la bestia.
Il problema è che spesso vediamo in chi odiamo aspetti odiati di noi.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Allora, ti do una risposta più articolata, visto che mi sono messa un attimo al computer. Prima la avevo scritta come di consueto dal telefono e..... come di consueto quando scrivo papiri.... zac!..... tutto cancellato :carneval:
> 
> Certamente che ho amiche donne, perlopiù sono mamme che hanno bimbi più o meno coetanei del mio. Giocoforza che siano le persone che riesco a vedere più di frequente. Con tre di queste ho stretto un rapporto di amicizia (nel senso che si parla e si condivide di tutto, anche al di fuori dell'ambito figli), le altre diciamo che sono conoscenze con cui passo volentieri un po' di tempo. Bene e ciò detto: c'è anche un papà. Io per carattere sono mascolina, per cui mi trovo bene nelle amicizie con gli uomini.
> 
> ...


E sì ci prova e pensa che tu sia alla fame.


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E sì ci prova e pensa che tu sia alla fame.


Spero abbia finalmente capito che l'unica trippa che c'è sono i chili che ho da smaltire non appena sarò abbastanza serena da mettermi a dieta.


----------



## stany (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Spero abbia finalmente capito che l'unica trippa che c'è sono i chili che ho da smaltire non appena sarò abbastanza serena da mettermi a dieta.


Non ti piace abbastanza,lui; oppure non vuoi storie con persone della tua cerchia di amicizie/frequentazioni? Anch'io la penso così; per riservatezza ed opportunità di non esporre la propria persona e la "famiglia" alla rovina di tali relazioni,qualora (molto probabile) la tresca possa emergere  .Cosi anche nei luoghi di lavoro ; salvo un'emotività incontrollabile.


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non ti piace abbastanza,lui; oppure non vuoi storie con persone della tua cerchia di amicizie/frequentazioni? Anch'io la penso così; per riservatezza ed opportunità di non esporre la propria persona e la "famiglia" alla rovina di tali relazioni,qualora (molto probabile) la tresca possa emergere  .Cosi anche nei luoghi di lavoro ; salvo un'emotività incontrollabile.


Nono. Non voglio proprio storie.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Nono. Non voglio proprio storie.


Aspiri al ruolo di bruni?


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Nono. Non voglio proprio storie.


Non vuoi storie in questo momento?!?!


----------



## stany (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Aspiri al ruolo di bruni?


Brunetta non ha nemmeno figli piccoli o adolescenti da proteggere...Eppoi non ci racconta tutto,sicuramente. Auguro a tutt'e due di incontrare la persona giusta (esiste?).


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Non vuoi storie in questo momento?!?!


A parte che in questo momento non sono nemmeno ancora separata.Ma non ci penso proprio.


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Brunetta non ha nemmeno figli piccoli o adolescenti da proteggere...Eppoi non ci racconta tutto,sicuramente. Auguro a tutt'e due di incontrare la persona giusta (esiste?).


Grazie  .

Ma augurami piuttosto anche di stare tranquilla e bene con me stessa, che è la cosa fondamentale :up:


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Aspiri al ruolo di bruni?


Sei dissacrante  

Facciamo così: un giorno ci incontriamo, [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], te ed io 

Come sei messo a sado-maso? 

Avviso che porteremo le fruste


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Grazie  .
> 
> Ma augurami piuttosto anche di stare tranquilla e bene con me stessa, che è la cosa fondamentale :up:


Bravissima


----------



## stany (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Grazie  .
> 
> Ma augurami piuttosto anche di stare tranquilla e bene con me stessa, che è la cosa fondamentale :up:


Se formalmente ancora non sei separata capisco...
La serenità è la condizione principale per vivere qualsiasi rapporto (coi figli,compagni,amici) in modo equilibrato e consapevole; ma sto dicendo un pleonasmo.
Guarda,per esperienza posso dire che l'unico elemento variabile che partecipa al crearsi della condizione della "serenità" è la salute; ma anche questo è scontato.Gli uomini o le donne ,vanno e vengono,anche i soldi (a volte inaspettatamente tornano,o arrivano), ma la salute....Per questo si devono creare le condizioni nel quotidiano,attraverso azioni avvedute,per costruirla questa benedetta serenità. Partendo dal non subire gli eventi,ma asservendoli ai nostri disegni ; per questo parlavo di comportamenti stereotipati in un'altra discussione,che sono il vero danno che,noi per primi,ci infliggiamo.Meglio crearsi un programma,un paradigma di valori ed azioni da perseguire o,almeno che possano preservarci. Certo che la componente imponderabile e non programmabile della nostra vita è  altrettanto ampia ed anche una piccola deroga può avere effetti invasivi e destabilizzanti.Per questo dovremmo mantenere una dose di fatalismo per questi eventi con cui approcciarvisi.In sostanza: trarre il maggior beneficio da tutto ciò che ci circonda e dagli avvenimenti con cui si esplica (ciò che ci circonda), accontentarsi di ciò che si ha riconoscendo il positivo che c'è in esso. Io dico sempre: "chi si accontenta gode", ma trovo sempre qualcuno che mi risponde: "chi non si accontenta,gode dì più" ....e questo modo di concepire la vita che ci crea frustrazioni,insoddisfazioni e turbolenza incontrollata. Come dici,per prima cosa dobbiamo stare bene con noi stessi.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sei dissacrante
> 
> Facciamo così: un giorno ci incontriamo, [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], te ed io
> 
> ...


Qualcuna ha tirato i remi in barca ......


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Spero abbia finalmente capito che l'unica trippa che c'è sono i chili che ho da smaltire non appena sarò abbastanza serena da mettermi a dieta.


Lascia stare che la trippa ha i suoi estimatori :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Se formalmente ancora non sei separata capisco...
> La serenità è la condizione principale per vivere qualsiasi rapporto (coi figli,compagni,amici) in modo equilibrato e consapevole; ma sto dicendo un pleonasmo.
> Guarda,per esperienza posso dire che l'unico elemento variabile che partecipa al crearsi della condizione della "serenità" è la salute; ma anche questo è scontato.Gli uomini o le donne ,vanno e vengono,anche i soldi (a volte inaspettatamente tornano,o arrivano), ma la salute....Per questo si devono creare le condizioni nel quotidiano,attraverso azioni avvedute,per costruirla questa benedetta serenità. Partendo dal non subire gli eventi,ma asservendoli ai nostri disegni ; per questo parlavo di comportamenti stereotipati in un'altra discussione,che sono il vero danno che,noi per primi,ci infliggiamo.Meglio crearsi un programma,un paradigma di valori ed azioni da perseguire o,almeno che possano preservarci. Certo che la componente imponderabile e non programmabile della nostra vita è  altrettanto ampia ed anche una piccola deroga può avere effetti invasivi e destabilizzanti.Per questo dovremmo mantenere una dose di fatalismo per questi eventi con cui approcciarvisi.In sostanza: trarre il maggior beneficio da tutto ciò che ci circonda e dagli avvenimenti con cui si esplica (ciò che ci circonda), accontentarsi di ciò che si ha riconoscendo il positivo che c'è in esso. Io dico sempre: "chi si accontenta gode", ma trovo sempre qualcuno che mi risponde: "chi non si accontenta,gode dì più" ....e questo modo di concepire la vita che ci crea frustrazioni,insoddisfazioni e turbolenza incontrollata. Come dici,per prima cosa dobbiamo stare bene con noi stessi.


Ma questo è SPOSATO e ha il bambino amico del suo.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo è SPOSATO e ha il bambino amico del suo.


Ops


----------



## stany (9 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo è SPOSATO e ha il bambino amico del suo.


Appunto....sto dicendo che fa solo bene a disdegnare....Meglio usare il cervello (il fatto che sia avvocato aiuta).


----------



## Lostris (9 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ops


:rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo è SPOSATO e ha il bambino amico del suo.


E ti dico di più. E' sposato con una ragazza vietnamita di 30 anni, che praticamente e' venuta qui in Italia per stare con lui (che ha superato i 50), e che senza di lui non avrebbe altri appoggi. Non parla neppure italiano (o meglio lo parla pochissimo), tanto per intenderci. Ma neppure quando sarà formalizzata la mia separazione potrei mai vedere in lui una "storiella".


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E ti dico di più. E' sposato con una ragazza vietnamita di 30 anni, che praticamente e' venuta qui in Italia per stare con lui (che ha superato i 50), e che senza di lui non avrebbe altri appoggi. Non parla neppure italiano (o meglio lo parla pochissimo), tanto per intenderci. Ma neppure quando sarà formalizzata la mia separazione potrei mai vedere in lui una "storiella".


Poverino sarà deluso, non sarà una moglie sottomessa quanto sperava.


----------



## trilobita (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Grazie  .
> 
> Ma augurami piuttosto anche di stare tranquilla e bene con me stessa, che è la cosa fondamentale :up:


Beh,te lo auguro.
In fondo è la ricerca della serenità di cui bofonchiavo poc'anzi..


----------



## trilobita (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E ti dico di più. E' sposato con una ragazza vietnamita di 30 anni, che praticamente e' venuta qui in Italia per stare con lui (che ha superato i 50), e che senza di lui non avrebbe altri appoggi. Non parla neppure italiano (o meglio lo parla pochissimo), tanto per intenderci. Ma neppure quando sarà formalizzata la mia separazione potrei mai vedere in lui una "storiella".


Un esemplare,purtroppo,che non fa dell'unicita' la sua prerogativa migliore.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Un esemplare,purtroppo,che non fa dell'unicita' la sua prerogativa migliore.


Non ho capito cielo amico di uno così o se lo vorrebbe ciobar? Cielo che delusione.....


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Beh,te lo auguro.
> In fondo è la ricerca della serenità di cui bofonchiavo poc'anzi..



Grazie.


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non ho capito cielo amico di uno così o se lo vorrebbe ciobar? Cielo che delusione.....


Non ho capito nemmeno io quello che intendeva dire [MENTION=6927]trilobita[/MENTION]


----------



## trilobita (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non ho capito nemmeno io quello che intendeva dire [MENTION=6927]trilobita[/MENTION]


Che e'un banalissimo traditore,tralaltro stronzo extra,per la situazione in cui ha messo la ragazza asiatica,praticamente dipendente in tutto per tutto a lui,quindi senza possibilità di prenderlo a calci in culo.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Che e'un banalissimo traditore,tralaltro stronzo extra,per la situazione in cui ha messo la ragazza asiatica,praticamente dipendente in tutto per tutto a lui,quindi senza possibilità di prenderlo a calci in culo.


Ma guarda che amici.....


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Che e'un banalissimo traditore,tralaltro stronzo extra,per la situazione in cui ha messo la ragazza asiatica,praticamente dipendente in tutto per tutto a lui,quindi senza possibilità di prenderlo a calci in culo.


Ah occhei. Boh... Non conosco in realtà la sua storia, ne' quella della moglie. Da quello che ho capito  (questo me lo ha detto lei, però in un italiano stentatissimo) lei è venuta in Italia che era già incinta. Poi boh.... Francamente non sono stata a indagare. Il bimbo e' un amichetto di mio figlio, spesso e' il padre ad accompagnarlo al parco. Lei la si vede fuori di rado, malgrado non lavori. Poi magari anche lui non aveva la minima intenzione di provarci, non lo so. Sai quando una cosa viene buttata li e dall'altra parte si fa di tutto per non coglierla? Ecco. Restano dubbi sul senso di alcune parole, dubbi che peraltro non ho tutto sto interesse a chiarire.Spero bene per loro, data appunto la situazione, che la realtà sia diversa da cio' che magari ho travisato.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E ti dico di più. E' sposato con una ragazza vietnamita di 30 anni, che praticamente e' venuta qui in Italia per stare con lui (che ha superato i 50), e che senza di lui non avrebbe altri appoggi. Non parla neppure italiano (o meglio lo parla pochissimo), tanto per intenderci. Ma neppure quando sarà formalizzata la mia separazione potrei mai vedere in lui una "storiella".


Una vietnamita... bah...
Comunque ci sono ambiti di vita che vanno protetti. Ci sono tante mamme che mi attizzano ma non mi sono mai permesso nemmeno di fare battute. E io mi faccio subito capire.
Scusate se uso un'espressione che non mi appartiene: ma pescare storie in ambiti così privati (nel senso etimologico del termine) è da "sfigati".


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Una vietnamita... bah...
> Comunque ci sono ambiti di vita che vanno protetti. Ci sono tante mamme che mi attizzano ma non mi sono mai permesso nemmeno di fare battute. E io mi faccio subito capire.
> Scusate se uso un'espressione che non mi appartiene: ma pescare storie in ambiti così privati (nel senso etimologico del termine) è da "sfigati".


Se ti fai capire con lo sguardo è inutile la battutina


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se ti fai capire con lo sguardo è inutile la battutina


Lo sguardo è incontrollabile, ma poi evito di passare all'azione


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se ti fai capire con lo sguardo è inutile la battutina


Tra sguardi, ammiccamenti, battutine ambigue oramai ho capito che il mio destino è non cogliere 

Davvero, cosa ci trovate a non essere diretti? Intendo ad una certa età, che qui i vent'anni in media li abbiamo passati quasi tutti da mo'. 

Esempio del tizio di cui vi ho parlato: anziché fare giri di parole assurdi per  (forse) sondare un interesse  (che non c'è, e se anche ci fosse stato sarebbe morto assassinato con quei modi di approccio ) e' tanto difficile chiedere. "usciamo a berci un caffè?". Così eh, mica nulla di che.

Però ragazzi.... Sei il padre di un amichetto di mio figlio, conosco tua moglie.... Cazzarola.... Certi discorsi fatti sospirando per dire che seeeeeee il mondo fosse diveeeerso mi vorresti conoscere in altri frangenti..... Tienili anche per te . O no?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tra sguardi, ammiccamenti, battutine ambigue oramai ho capito che il mio destino è non cogliere
> 
> Davvero, cosa ci trovate a non essere diretti? Intendo ad una certa età, che qui i vent'anni in media li abbiamo passati quasi tutti da mo'.
> 
> ...


Non tutti siamo abili allo stesso modo. Che pretendi da uno che è dovuto andare in Vietnam per trovare una donna? Un approccio brillante? :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tra sguardi, ammiccamenti, battutine ambigue oramai ho capito che il mio destino è non cogliere
> 
> Davvero, cosa ci trovate a non essere diretti? Intendo ad una certa età, che qui i vent'anni in media li abbiamo passati quasi tutti da mo'.
> 
> ...


Spero di incontrarti. Di norma il genere femminile ha bisogno di tutto il repertorio di smancerie e affini. Se vai diretto s'acchiappano i pali.


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non tutti siamo abili allo stesso modo. Che pretendi da uno che è dovuto andare in Vietnam per trovare una donna? Un approccio brillante? :rotfl:


Ma non so se sia dovuto andare in Vietnam per trovare moglie. Tra l'altro a mio parere è una donna molto bella, per cui così, a naso, non credo si possa parlare di una  "seconda scelta". Peraltro e' brutto farlo, con le persone.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Spero di incontrarti. Di norma il genere femminile ha bisogno di tutto il repertorio di smancerie e affini. Se vai diretto s'acchiappano i pali.


Non penso che lei si riferisse ad un approccio del tipo: "scopiamo"? Ma nemmeno uno del tipo: "se io, se tu, se noi...". Magari uno: "ehilá, ti vedo proprio in forma oggi... posso offrirti un caffè"?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Spero di incontrarti. Di norma il genere femminile ha bisogno di tutto il repertorio di smancerie e affini. Se vai diretto s'acchiappano i pali.


Mah


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non penso che lei si riferisse ad un approccio del tipo: "scopiamo"? Ma nemmeno uno del tipo: "se io, se tu, se noi...". Magari uno: "ehilá, ti vedo proprio in forma oggi... posso offrirti un caffè"?


Ecco
Be scopiamo da uno con cui manco ho bevuto un caffè anche no in effetti
Tra Essere diretti e essere cafoni c'è qualche sfumatura


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mah


Arimah.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mah


Qualche cosa che non ti torna? Parla con l'avvocato( cielo )


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma non so se sia dovuto andare in Vietnam per trovare moglie. Tra l'altro a mio parere è una donna molto bella, per cui così, a naso, non credo si possa parlare di una  "seconda scelta". Peraltro e' brutto farlo, con le persone.


Quando le donne dicono che una è molto bella... vorrei davvero vedere...


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco
> Be scopiamo da uno con cui manco ho bevuto un caffè anche no in effetti
> Tra Essere diretti e essere cafoni c'è qualche sfumatura



Eh. Quoto. Ora invece, con il suo modo di fare, mi troverò a dirgli no anche se mi chiede di andare insieme all'asilo dei bimbi


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Qualche cosa che non ti torna? Parla con l'avvocato( cielo )


Non mi torna quello che dici tu non quello che dice lei 
O meglio so che hai detto cose vere per alcune donne. Io non mi ci ritrovo e se capisco il giochetto te ne vai al diavolo anche se avevi qualche speranza


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quando le donne dicono che una è molto bella... vorrei davvero vedere...



Ha trent'anni e il fisico di una ventenne. Una bellezza non appariscente, ma notevole.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi torna quello che dici tu non quello che dice lei
> O meglio so che hai detto cose vere per alcune donne. Io non mi ci ritrovo e se capisco il giochetto te ne vai al diavolo anche se avevi qualche speranza


Ma se cielo predica sull'andare diretto tu sul contrario mettetevi d'accordo e ditemi come devo approcciarmi per il fine ultimo: chiavare.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma se cielo predica sull'andare diretto tu sul contrario mettetevi d'accordo e ditemi come devo approcciarmi per il fine ultimo: chiavare.


Io ho quotato syll'andare diretto. Che non é "scopiamo" senza avere un minimo di frequentazione. Ma dire chiaro le intenzioni nel momento in cui ci si frequenta senza fare giri con paroloni.
Non so io apprezzo di più questo approccio che l'essere presa in giro se arrivare lì


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho quotato syll'andare diretto. Che non é "scopiamo" senza avere un minimo di frequentazione. Ma dire chiaro le intenzioni nel momento in cui ci si frequenta senza fare giri con paroloni.
> Non so io apprezzo di più questo approccio che l'essere presa in giro se arrivare lì


Metti a posto i pensieri


Fatti aiutare dalla maîtresse


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma se cielo predica sull'andare diretto tu sul contrario mettetevi d'accordo e ditemi come devo approcciarmi per il fine ultimo: chiavare.


Fermo restando che ha sbagliato l'obiettivo  (non mi interessa l'articolo, ma proprio di nessuno, in questo momento) io direi che tra sguardi e frasi che manco alle prime esperienze da adolescenti e un "ti va di chiavare"? come approccio c'è un oceano di comportamenti adulti, chiari e idonei a contestualizzare le proprie intenzioni e anche (al contrario) a non ingenerare fraintendimenti. Sguardi maliziosi, sospiri  (ma anche al contrario assicurazioni in merito a trapanamenti professionali) mi uccidono l'unico ormone superstite. Ammesso che io ne abbia ancora uno.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Fermo restando che ha sbagliato l'obiettivo  (non mi interessa l'articolo, ma proprio di nessuno, in questo momento) io direi che tra sguardi e frasi che manco alle prime esperienze da adolescenti e un "ti va di chiavare"? come approccio c'è un oceano di comportamenti adulti, chiari e idonei a contestualizzare le proprie intenzioni e anche (al contrario) a non ingenerare fraintendimenti. Sguardi maliziosi, sospiri  (ma anche al contrario assicurazioni in merito a trapanamenti professionali) mi uccidono l'unico ormone superstite. Ammesso che io ne abbia ancora uno.


Vedi sopra quanto scritto a farfallina


----------



## trilobita (9 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non tutti siamo abili allo stesso modo. Che pretendi da uno che è dovuto andare in Vietnam per trovare una donna? Un approccio brillante? :rotfl:


Mah,non è che le italiane siano il top...
ma su questo bisognerebbe aprire un altro 3d...


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,non è che le italiane siano il top...
> ma su questo bisognerebbe aprire un altro 3d...


No le italiane  La vendono al grammo Come l'oro.


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vedi sopra quanto scritto a farfallina


Ma perché?

E' tanto difficile invitare una a prendere un caffè o un aperitivo e dirle che ti piace? Mah.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Metti a posto i pensieri
> 
> 
> Fatti aiutare dalla maîtresse


Cosa non ti torna?

Ot: mi sei anche simpatico trovo questo astio verso brunetta abbastanza infantile


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Fermo restando che ha sbagliato l'obiettivo  (non mi interessa l'articolo, ma proprio di nessuno, in questo momento) io direi che tra sguardi e frasi che manco alle prime esperienze da adolescenti e un "ti va di chiavare"? come approccio c'è un oceano di comportamenti adulti, chiari e idonei a contestualizzare le proprie intenzioni e anche (al contrario) a non ingenerare fraintendimenti. Sguardi maliziosi, sospiri  (ma anche al contrario assicurazioni in merito a trapanamenti professionali) mi uccidono l'unico ormone superstite. Ammesso che io ne abbia ancora uno.


Ecco magari scritto da te lo capisce


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma perché?
> 
> E' tanto difficile invitare una a prendere un caffè o un aperitivo e dirle che ti piace? Mah.


A quanto pare per qualcuno si


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma perché?
> 
> E' tanto difficile invitare una a prendere un caffè o un aperitivo e dirle che ti piace? Mah.


Sei sicura che basta? Se così siamo d'accordo.


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> A quanto pare per qualcuno si


L'universo è vario. Però non credevo di dire una roba cosi fuori dal mondo.


----------



## Foglia (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sei sicura che basta? Se così siamo d'accordo.


:rotfl:

Con me in questo momento non attacca nulla. Ma non faccio testo.


----------



## trilobita (9 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa non ti torna?
> 
> Ot: mi sei anche simpatico trovo questo astio verso brunetta abbastanza infantile


Ta daaaaaaa


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ta daaaaaaa


Chiariamo così non avete nulla a cui attaccarvi 
L'Astio infantile è infantile verso chiunque e non me lo aspetto da adulti
Non è che tutti mi sono simpatici ma quando ho pensato che qualcuno è stronzo l'ho detto motivato e chiuso
Poi ognuno libero di comportarsi come meglio crede


----------



## trilobita (9 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chiariamo così non avete nulla a cui attaccarvi
> L'Astio infantile è infantile verso chiunque e non me lo aspetto da adulti
> Non è che tutti mi sono simpatici ma quando ho pensato che qualcuno è stronzo l'ho detto motivato e chiuso
> Poi ognuno libero di comportarsi come meglio crede


Il miglior tacer non fu mai scritto


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ta daaaaaaa


Quoto Ta daaaaaa


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il miglior tacer non fu mai scritto


Taaaa daaaaaaa


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Taaaa daaaaaaa


Quotooooo


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2017)

Come volete
Preferisco gli adulti che argomentano e discutono alle cose non dette e alle battutine


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come volete
> Preferisco gli adulti che argomentano e discutono alle cose non dette e alle battutine


Ti riferisci al Ta daaaaaaa?


----------



## trilobita (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ti riferisci al Ta daaaaaaa?


Lascia perdere...sono discorsi vecchi,triti e ritriti.
Discuterne non serve a nulla.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Lascia perdere...sono discorsi vecchi,triti e ritriti.
> Discuterne non serve a nulla.


Comunque siete dei cesellatori di zolle...............zappatori. Vergogna, con battute da bar dello sport offendere l'intelligenza di cotante pucchiacchelle acculturate.


----------



## trilobita (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Comunque siete dei cesellatori di zolle...............zappatori. Vergogna, con battute da bar dello sport offendere l'intelligenza di cotante pucchiacchelle acculturate.


Beh,ho citato Monteverdi,mica antonacci.Nel qualcaso avrei scritto"Il miglior tacer non fu mai cantato"


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Comunque siete dei cesellatori di zolle...............zappatori. Vergogna, con battute da bar dello sport offendere l'intelligenza di cotante *pucchiacchelle* acculturate.


Bisognerà pur stemperare i toni qualche volta no?...comunque pucchicchelle è bellissima


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Bisognerà pur stemperare i toni qualche volta no?...comunque pucchicchelle è bellissima


Beh dopo pucchiacchella presuntuosa ( Carolina di non so dove sicuramente non di monaco), pucchiacchella acculturata. A voi il resto.


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Beh dopo pucchiacchella presuntuosa ( Carolina di non so dove sicuramente non di monaco), pucchiacchella acculturata. A voi il resto.


Sono aperte le votazioni...


----------



## Skorpio (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma perché?
> 
> E' tanto difficile invitare una a prendere un caffè o un aperitivo e dirle che ti piace? Mah.


Sai qual'è il problema che vedo io?

È che.. presupposto che io sono sposato e impegnato, e tu pure (facciamo questa ipotesi pratica) se io ti invito al caffè e poi ancora ti dico che mi piaci, in tutto questo c'è una proposta allegata

A meno che non sia completamente rimbiscarito, o "adori" distribuire complimenti gratuiti così, come un Messia

Per cui.. nel mio eventuale "tu mi piaci" che si voglia vedere o ignorare, c'è una proposta allegata

Qual'è questa proposta?

Un gioco malizioso?

Scopiamo?

Vuoi diventare mia amante?

Boh.... 

Se io arrivo a dirti "mi piaci" dopo averti invitato a cena o a un caffè partendo dai bimbi ai giardinetti, li dentro una proposta da parte mia c'è

E non sono affatto sicuro che tu la colga nella sua effettiva sostanza.

Per cui o sto zitto. O se lo dico, dico pure la proposta


----------



## Outdider (9 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai qual'è il problema che vedo io?
> 
> È che.. presupposto che io sono sposato e impegnato, e tu pure (facciamo questa ipotesi pratica) se io ti invito al caffè e poi ancora ti dico che mi piaci, in tutto questo c'è una proposta allegata
> 
> ...


Molto vero


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tra sguardi, ammiccamenti, battutine ambigue oramai ho capito che il mio destino è non cogliere
> 
> Davvero, cosa ci trovate a non essere diretti? Intendo ad una certa età, che qui i vent'anni in media li abbiamo passati quasi tutti da mo'.
> 
> ...


Si è salvaguardato dal fatto che tu potresti raccontare e lui potrebbe dire che vaneggi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sei sicura che basta? Se così siamo d'accordo.


Il diretto maschile è diretto davvero (scopiamo?)
Il diretto femminile è comunque contorto (andiamo al bar così con la scusa del caffè ti chiedo se ti va di scopare?)


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No le italiane  La vendono al grammo Come l'oro.


certo perché noi valiamo. Lo dicono anche nella pubblicità


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tra sguardi, ammiccamenti, battutine ambigue oramai ho capito che il mio destino è non cogliere
> 
> Davvero, cosa ci trovate a non essere diretti? Intendo ad una certa età, che qui i vent'anni in media li abbiamo passati quasi tutti da mo'.
> 
> ...


un giro largo per sapere se ti piace. L'ho sentito fare da alcune donne nei confronti di amici uomini ( un chiaro invito)

Sondano, inutile prendere un caffè se è gia un no.
Essere diretti è pericoloso, una avance diretta potrebbe essere sentita come un'offesa, soprattutto da una donna.


----------



## Outdider (10 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un giro largo per sapere se ti piace. L'ho sentito fare da alcune donne nei confronti di amici uomini ( un chiaro invito)
> 
> Sondano, inutile prendere un caffè se è gia un no.
> Essere diretti è pericoloso, una avance diretta potrebbe essere sentita come un'offesa, soprattutto da una donna.


Bhe se la avance è troppo diretta certo...ma anche da un uomo, perchè sopratutto dalla donna? Anche se ci sono dei soggetti a cui ci vuol ben altro per offenderli.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sondano, inutile prendere un caffè se è gia un no.
> Essere diretti è pericoloso, una avance diretta potrebbe essere sentita come un'offesa, soprattutto da una donna.


Anche.

Si presuppone che se ti faccio una proposta diretta, uno straccio di sommaria valutazione sul fatto che tu possa accettarla questa proposta, io lo abbia fatto.

Almeno io lo presuppongo 

Per cui nella mia proposta una "valutazione" di te già ci sta, se pur sottile, sommaria e circoscritta.
Ma c'è

L'offesa (quando capita) sta proprio in questa valutazione che indubbiamente c'è

Una possibile risposta classica infatti è:

"Per chi mi hai preso?"


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche.
> 
> Si presuppone che se ti faccio una proposta diretta, uno straccio di sommaria valutazione sul fatto che tu possa accettarla questa proposta, io lo abbia fatto.
> 
> ...


Ci sono delle signore che lo fanno apposta. Prima fanno le stronze e poi "per chi mi hai preso?"  
Alle volte viene da rispondere: quella che sei una "signora"


----------



## Foglia (10 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai qual'è il problema che vedo io?È che.. presupposto che io sono sposato e impegnato, e tu pure (facciamo questa ipotesi pratica) se io ti invito al caffè e poi ancora ti dico che mi piaci, in tutto questo c'è una proposta allegataA meno che non sia completamente rimbiscarito, o "adori" distribuire complimenti gratuiti così, come un MessiaPer cui.. nel mio eventuale "tu mi piaci" che si voglia vedere o ignorare, c'è una proposta allegataQual'è questa proposta?Un gioco malizioso?Scopiamo?Vuoi diventare mia amante?Boh.... Se io arrivo a dirti "mi piaci" dopo averti invitato a cena o a un caffè partendo dai bimbi ai giardinetti, li dentro una proposta da parte mia c'èE non sono affatto sicuro che tu la colga nella sua effettiva sostanza.Per cui o sto zitto. O se lo dico, dico pure la proposta


Si. O meglio: si e no. Se tu mi dici che ti piaccio, anzitutto rimbalzi la palla a me. Che ti posso rispondere che pure tu mi piaci, oppure farti capire che no, non mi piaci. Direi che non avrei molto spazio per eludere una affermazione che contiene in se', prima di tutto, una domanda. Chiaro che se dovessi rispondere che non mi piaci, magari non ti dico "tu no". Ma te lo faccio capire. E se ti rispondo che anche tu mi piaci, la  "proposta" (va da se') la si costruisce insieme. Ma se tu non ti esponi e giochi di ambiguo non potrai mai vedermi bendisposta. Peraltro, quando mi e' capitato ho sempre apprezzato che mi si dicesse una cosa che reputo positiva a prescindere  (se uno mi dice che gli piaccio di certo non mi offendo, anzi). E questo a prescindere dalla mia risposta. Se invece ti muovi sul terreno degli sguardi maliziosi e dei detti / non detti, ad una eta' in cui ritengo le manifestazioni adolescenziali ampiamente superate, sono più che portata a pensare che stai utilizzando la strategia del "se non cogli ti sei sognata tutto", molto ben evidenziata da [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]. E in quel caso la sensazione che mi dai e' quella di essere un codardo, oltre che avresti fatto meglio a trattenere quei sospiri e quelle mezze frasi, che rispedisco dirette al mittente.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ci sono delle signore che lo fanno apposta. Prima fanno le stronze e poi "per chi mi hai preso?"
> Alle volte viene da rispondere: quella che sei una "signora"


Bella risposta... :rotfl:
Me la scrivo, magari un giorno la uso :rotfl:

Ma il nodo esiste

Aggiungiamo, nel caso di specie, che chi "propone brutalmente" è sposato, e con prole (come me e te, del resto)

L'esposizione si estende di riflesso anche alla mia famiglia, anche non lo volessi questo nei fatti avverrebbe.

E in tantissime discussioni (compresa questa) questo aspetto emerge in modo direi eclatante

Per cui io avrei un ulteriore problema (se me lo pongo e se ci tengo) e cioè che in quella esposizione di fatto espongo a giudizio anche persone terze, inconsapevoli e facenti parte della mia sfera affettiva

Tutti d'accordo che chi ho davanti dovrebbe in teoria interessarsi alla proposta che riceve e basta

In teoria.

La pratica dice che molto spesso non è cosi


----------



## Foglia (10 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bella risposta... :rotfl:
> Me la scrivo, magari un giorno la uso :rotfl:
> 
> Ma il nodo esiste
> ...


Beh. Scusa sai. Ma a certi livelli due pensieri su chi sta dall'altra parte te li fai pure eh  

Io conosco sua moglie e suo figlio, mica li posso cancellare dalla memoria. E sinceramente si.... Con una moglie che è a casa a dipendere da te, e un figlio piccolo amico del mio, due considerazioni me le faccio....


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bella risposta... :rotfl:
> Me la scrivo, magari un giorno la uso :rotfl:
> 
> Ma il nodo esiste
> ...


Sicuro che è così. Per fare un esempio pratico la scorsa estate ho conosciuto una vicina di ombrellone, che mi attizzava, ho fatto di tutto per avere il suo numero, l'ho avuto. in quest'anno ci siamo scritti per buongiorno e buonanotte ogni giorno, le ho detto anche che mi piace ha glissato ma non troncato, ora ci rivedremo della serie stessa spiaggia stesso mare, e li saranno cazzi....famiglie al seguito


----------



## Skorpio (10 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh. Scusa sai. Ma a certi livelli due pensieri su chi sta dall'altra parte te li fai pure eh
> 
> Io conosco sua moglie e suo figlio, mica li posso cancellare dalla memoria. E sinceramente si.... Con una moglie che è a casa a dipendere da te, e un figlio piccolo amico del mio, due considerazioni me le faccio....


Ma giustamente, non era una accusa.

Anzi è un contributo importante x capire che chi sta dall'altra parte queste considerazioni le deve fare.

In pratica, sto descrivendo il punto di vista maschile con tutti gli aspetti e le angolazioni che può avere in un contesto simile, che forse spiegano questa "prudenza"

Poi è chiaro, come dicevi sopra, sto giochino deve avere un epilogo, non può durare 10 anni

Io lo considero un giochino un po' patetico e non lo farei

Non farei un fico secco, in verità...  

Come ho già detto e ridetto, non ho mai fatto proposte così secche e nette.

Specialmente in un contesto dove volenti o nolenti rischierei di mettere di mezzo a giudizio altre persone a me vicine


----------



## Skorpio (10 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sicuro che è così. Per fare un esempio pratico la scorsa estate ho conosciuto una vicina di ombrellone, che mi attizzava, ho fatto di tutto per avere il suo numero, l'ho avuto. in quest'anno ci siamo scritti per buongiorno e buonanotte ogni giorno, le ho detto anche che mi piace ha glissato ma non troncato, ora ci rivedremo della serie stessa spiaggia stesso mare, e li saranno cazzi....famiglie al seguito


:rotfl: :mexican: ... Ci vuole una strategia

Aprici un 3d!!!!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (10 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sicuro che è così. Per fare un esempio pratico la scorsa estate ho conosciuto una vicina di ombrellone, che mi attizzava, ho fatto di tutto per avere il suo numero, l'ho avuto. in quest'anno ci siamo scritti per buongiorno e buonanotte ogni giorno, le ho detto anche che mi piace ha glissato ma non troncato, ora ci rivedremo della serie stessa spiaggia stesso mare, e li saranno cazzi....famiglie al seguito


Ti vedo male...


----------



## trilobita (10 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ti vedo male...


Mi vedo già i titoli sulla Gazzetta del Mezzogiorno...


----------



## Foglia (10 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma giustamente, non era una accusa.Anzi è un contributo importante x capire che chi sta dall'altra parte queste considerazioni le deve fare.In pratica, sto descrivendo il punto di vista maschile con tutti gli aspetti e le angolazioni che può avere in un contesto simile, che forse spiegano questa "prudenza"Poi è chiaro, come dicevi sopra, sto giochino deve avere un epilogo, non può durare 10 anniIo lo considero un giochino un po' patetico e non lo fareiNon farei un fico secco, in verità...  Come ho già detto e ridetto, non ho mai fatto proposte così secche e nette.Specialmente in un contesto dove volenti o nolenti rischierei di mettere di mezzo a giudizio altre persone a me vicine


E' un discorso che non mi torna.Se siamo al bar e tu mi dici che ti piaccio.... Di cosa devi avere paura? Che io sia li a registrare una tua dichiarazione? Se non vuoi  "mettere in mezzo" altri, non solo non esterni proposte, ma a concretizzare situazioni di fatto, o "tappe di una conoscenza" (chiamiamole così) non ci pensi e punto.


----------



## arula (10 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che spesso vediamo in chi odiamo aspetti odiati di noi.


bo, non sono convinta di questa affermazione
io odio difficilmente ma di sicuro posso odiare chi mi fa del male o fa del male ai miei familiari e alle persone a cui voglio bene

non ci vedo proprio nessun aspetto di me, mi puoi fare un esempio 
perchè sinceramente non riesce a venirmene nessuno.

(PS-anche nel caso di odiare chi invidio per me è comunque invidia e non odio)


----------



## riccardo1973 (10 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Premetto che non è una valutazione morale, ma una considerazione di ordine psicologico, io penso che tu non sia la vittima che si fa carico di tutto, ma una persona che egocentricamente vuole avere il controllo di tutto.
> Questo, ovviamente, non ti fa stare bene, ma ti fa sentire oberata di responsabilità.
> Come risultato la facevi pagare a tuo marito. Adesso hai trovato un altro modo per farla pagare a lui e a te, controllandolo.


QUOTO....Credo che i problemi di fondo siano rimasti: la mancanza di comunicazione, l'esagerato controllo su tutto, e poi quando stava per perdere quello sul marito ha riaperto le gambe per ristabilire un territorio...
Quando tutto sarà ristabilito ci sarà di nuovo la chiusura delle cosce e i problemi torneranno presenti e più agguerriti di prima...
Scusa se sono stato crudo ma ultimamente vivo la mia vita molto al dente!!!!


----------



## trilobita (10 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' un discorso che non mi torna.Se siamo al bar e tu mi dici che ti piaccio.... Di cosa devi avere paura? Che io sia li a registrare una tua dichiarazione? Se non vuoi  "mettere in mezzo" altri, non solo non esterni proposte, ma a concretizzare situazioni di fatto, o "tappe di una conoscenza" (chiamiamole così) non ci pensi e punto.


Quando si imposta il discorso con i "Se",sostanzialmente ci si para il culo da un secco due di picche.
C'è chi ha dei cali di autostima in questi frangenti,altri magari fanno spallucce e spostano il tiro su un altro bersaglio come niente fosse.
Nel tuo caso tu hai potuto glissare proprio perché non è stato diretto.
Lui ha capito che per ora non ce n'è senza beccarsi un rifiuto secco.
Tu hai evitato di dover essere esplicita nel tuo diniego.


----------



## arula (10 Luglio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> QUOTO....Credo che i problemi di fondo siano rimasti: la mancanza di comunicazione, l'esagerato controllo su tutto, e poi quando stava per perdere quello sul marito ha riaperto le gambe per ristabilire un territorio...
> Quando tutto sarà ristabilito ci sarà di nuovo la chiusura delle cosce e i problemi torneranno presenti e più agguerriti di prima...
> Scusa se sono stato crudo ma ultimamente vivo la mia vita molto al dente!!!!


ma stai raccontando la mia o la tua vita?


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Bhe se la avance è troppo diretta certo...ma anche da un uomo, perchè sopratutto dalla donna? Anche se ci sono dei soggetti a cui ci vuol ben altro per offenderli.


lo sai meglio di me che le donne hanno mille sfaccettature. E capire quella che hai davanti non è così semplice (tanto meno la reazione)
 Ti faccio un esempio, l'impiegata della posta un giorno mi ha detto che si sentiva "violata" dallo sguardo di un cliente troppo insistente.
Ho guardato il tizio, era un lumacone come tanti altri. 
Questa era veramente pazza, VIOLATA, ma no!!!! Era lei che aveva qualche problema.
Gli uomini non penserebbero una cosa del genere.Sono molto più semplici.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' un discorso che non mi torna.Se siamo al bar e tu mi dici che ti piaccio.... Di cosa devi avere paura? Che io sia li a registrare una tua dichiarazione? Se non vuoi  "mettere in mezzo" altri, non solo non esterni proposte, ma a concretizzare situazioni di fatto, o "tappe di una conoscenza" (chiamiamole così) non ci pensi e punto.


Prendo in prestito il contesto che hai descritto.

Se io a una mamma che vedo saltuariamente quando vado a prendere il bimbo a scuola, parlandoci del più e del meno piacevolmente, un bel giorno gli vado sul muso mentre suona la campanella, e gli dico seccamente: "tu mi piaci!"..

Io mi sto esponendo. E sto facendo in qualche modo anche una sorta di proposta (in che termini si vedrà), a meno che non sia completamente rimbiscarito

Ma mi sto esponendo

Eppero' sto esponendo anche mia moglie (con cui magari a volte ha parlato così come con me) e mio figlio (che magari gioca spesso col suo)

Nel senso che non ho materialmente nulla da temere, ma se vengo rifiutato in un certo modo, mi si tirano dietro una serie di discorsi e pensieri di commiserazione verso mia moglie (povera scema, che tristezza) e su mio figlio (povero figliolo, con un padre così che viene a prenderlo per tirare il colpo alle mamme) che io non vorrei.

Quanto meno non vorrei aver provocato io, per seguire la coerenza di un mio desiderio

Quindi, che mi piaccia o mi innervosisca, che me ne fotta o che me ne disperi, questa ipotesi esiste.

E prima di dirlo io vorrei valutare se il soggetto ricevente la proposta è, in caso di rifiuto (che ci sta e non è un dramma) potenzialmente in grado di scatenare una serie di effetti collaterali che vanno a colpire, a livello di pensiero, considerazione, commiserazione, i miei familiari

Perché se mi colpiscono me, e vabbè....

Ma loro non c'entrano


----------



## Outdider (10 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo sai meglio di me che le donne hanno mille sfaccettature. E capire quella che hai davanti non è così semplice (tanto meno la reazione)
> Ti faccio un esempio, l'impiegata della posta un giorno mi ha detto che si sentiva "violata" dallo sguardo di un cliente troppo insistente.
> Ho guardato il tizio, era un lumacone come tanti altri.
> Questa era veramente pazza, VIOLATA, ma no!!!! Era lei che aveva qualche problema.
> Gli uomini non penserebbero una cosa del genere.Sono molto più semplici.


Vedo che ci stimi :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo sai meglio di me che le donne hanno mille sfaccettature. E capire quella che hai davanti non è così semplice (tanto meno la reazione)
> Ti faccio un esempio, l'impiegata della posta un giorno mi ha detto che si sentiva "violata" dallo sguardo di un cliente troppo insistente.
> Ho guardato il tizio, era un lumacone come tanti altri.
> Questa era veramente pazza, VIOLATA, ma no!!!! Era lei che aveva qualche problema.
> Gli uomini non penserebbero una cosa del genere.Sono molto più semplici.


Devo calmarmi se no con le "violate" che faccio mi ritrovo al fresco.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo sai meglio di me che le donne hanno mille sfaccettature. E capire quella che hai davanti non è così semplice (tanto meno la reazione)
> Ti faccio un esempio, l'impiegata della posta un giorno mi ha detto che si sentiva "violata" dallo sguardo di un cliente troppo insistente.
> Ho guardato il tizio, era un lumacone come tanti altri.
> Questa era veramente pazza, VIOLATA, ma no!!!! Era lei che aveva qualche problema.
> Gli uomini non penserebbero una cosa del genere.Sono molto più semplici.


Un po' come quelle che tutti ci provano con loro, perchè basta che un uomo le saluti due volte ed è scontato che ci stia provando


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche.
> 
> *Si presuppone che se ti faccio una proposta diretta, uno straccio di sommaria valutazione sul fatto che tu possa accettarla questa proposta, io lo abbia fatto.
> *
> ...


La proposta diretta spesso non è dettata da una sommaria valutazione. Chi è diretto non vuole essere frainteso, vuole chiarire che è solo una cosa fisica.

Spesso la confidenza che inizia a nascere viene fraintesa.  eeehhhh......


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un po' come quelle che tutti ci provano con loro, perchè basta che un uomo le saluti due volte ed è scontato che ci stia provando


vero!!!:up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Luglio 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Vedo che ci stimi :rotfl:


 vi stimo sì. Se ho bisogno di un parere obbiettivo, io chiedo a un uomo. Non vi fate troppi viaggi mentali.


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2017)

A me piace e non poco una mamma di un compagno di scuola di mia figlia.
Sono andato a mangiare con lei, dopo che per un po' di giorni me la sono trovata sotto l'ufficio.
Sono andato a casa sua, ed era sola.
Ma per me rimarrà sempre e solo un'amica: credo che la situazione imponga di evitare di pensare a lei in termini diversi da un'amicizia.


----------



## Outdider (10 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vi stimo sì. Se ho bisogno di un parere obbiettivo, io chiedo a un uomo. Non vi fate troppi viaggi mentali.


Siamo bravissimi a dare pareri...


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La proposta diretta spesso non è dettata da una sommaria valutazione. Chi è diretto non vuole essere frainteso, vuole chiarire che è solo una cosa fisica.
> 
> Spesso la confidenza che inizia a nascere viene fraintesa.  eeehhhh......


Un paio di settimane fa avevo terminato un lavoro e stavo fuori fumando con il cell, mi passa davanti una tipa molto appariscente del tipo bionda, un paio di chili in più ( che io non disdegno anzi ....), una mise mmmh. Canotta e pantaloncini ricamati di stoffa leggera, tacco normale ma scarpe aperte a strisce, piede curato. La guardo, gli faccio la radiografia e lei entra in un portone. Riesce mi passa davanti gli sussurro complimenti!!  Si gira e mi dice falli pure a mio marito che sta uscendo........esce il marito tipo con capelli ramati con riflessi vomitevoli anche lui tirato a lucido passa e va.......pufff


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Un paio di settimane fa avevo terminato un lavoro e stavo fuori fumando con il cell, mi passa davanti una tipa molto appariscente del tipo bionda, un paio di chili in più ( che io non disdegno anzi ....), una mise mmmh. Canotta e pantaloncini ricamati di stoffa leggera, tacco normale ma scarpe aperte a strisce, piede curato. La guardo, gli faccio la radiografia e lei entra in un portone. Riesce mi passa davanti gli sussurro complimenti!!  Si gira e mi dice falli pure a mio marito che sta uscendo........esce il marito tipo con capelli ramati con riflessi vomitevoli anche lui tirato a lucido passa e va.......pufff


oohh ma quanto se la tirava questa....., fare un semplice sorriso di ringraziamento no???


----------



## twinpeaks (10 Luglio 2017)

Non esiste il "puro sesso". Il sesso è sempre impuro, commisto ad altre dimensioni della personalità (magari per niente raccomandabili, eh?)


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> oohh ma quanto se la tirava questa....., fare un semplice sorriso di ringraziamento no???


Appunto della serie ce l'ho solo io


----------



## Skorpio (10 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La proposta diretta spesso non è dettata da una sommaria valutazione. Chi è diretto non vuole essere frainteso, vuole chiarire che è solo una cosa fisica.
> 
> Spesso la confidenza che inizia a nascere viene fraintesa.  eeehhhh......


Non ne dubito 

Il problema ripeto è quel che ti tiri dietro a livello di responsabilità verso altri, che non puoi scrollarti di dosso tuo malgrado

Un tale frequentava un gruppo di persone tra cui lavorava anche mia moglie, ed era un tipo così. Era sposato con figli. Tentò un paio di colpi e gli andò male

Poi si facevano saltuariamente cene, con tanto di coniugi al seguito.
La moglie veniva e raccontava a tutti Del loro romantico amore e dei primi incontri.

Tutti ascoltavano divertiti compiacendo la moglie con ammirata considerazione, (tutti sapevano di questi suoi tentativi falliti con donne li al tavolo) mentre lui, accanto, cenava senza alzare gli occhi, come il cane con la ciotola.

Poverino, lui non voleva essere frainteso.. :rotfl:

Peccato che poi se ti rivolgi alle persone "sbagliate" il conto, in termini di presa di culo, lo paga tua moglie, senza saperlo.. :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non esiste il "puro sesso". Il sesso è sempre impuro, commisto ad altre dimensioni della personalità (magari per niente raccomandabili, eh?)


Che dice che sono un'orco? No io in fondo sono un burbero buono, solo che ho sempre in testa la"pucchiacchella " tw


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> oohh ma quanto se la tirava questa....., fare un semplice sorriso di ringraziamento no???


Io avrei risposto come lei
Non è tirarsela, o meglio per me non lo è. Trovo inopportuno il commento di uno sconosciuto


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io avrei risposto come lei
> Non è tirarsela, o meglio per me non lo è. Trovo inopportuno il commento di uno sconosciuto


Quando è passata la prima volta mi ha guardato, non ero più uno sconosciuto


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Luglio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io avrei risposto come lei
> Non è tirarsela, o meglio per me non lo è. Trovo inopportuno il commento di uno sconosciuto


sai che questa cosa ce la siamo già detta?
No io no, un complimento fa sempre piacere riceverlo, anche da uno sconosciuto. L'importante non sia volgare.
Dici che forse è per questo che vengo fraintesa?:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sai che questa cosa ce la siamo già detta?
> No io no, un complimento fa sempre piacere riceverlo, anche da uno sconosciuto. L'importante non sia volgare.
> Dici che forse è per questo che vengo fraintesa?:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:
Ma va figurati..
Il metodo migliore per non fraintendere è chiedere.
Nel dubbio piuttosto che fare supposizioni, chiedo


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sai che questa cosa ce la siamo già detta?
> No io no, un complimento fa sempre piacere riceverlo, anche da uno sconosciuto. L'importante non sia volgare.
> Dici che forse è per questo che vengo fraintesa?:rotfl:


No, non credo che l'altro ti sia zompato addosso. Farfallina è malpensante


----------



## trilobita (10 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Un paio di settimane fa avevo terminato un lavoro e stavo fuori fumando con il cell, mi passa davanti una tipa molto appariscente del tipo bionda, un paio di chili in più ( che io non disdegno anzi ....), una mise mmmh. Canotta e pantaloncini ricamati di stoffa leggera, tacco normale ma scarpe aperte a strisce, piede curato. La guardo, gli faccio la radiografia e lei entra in un portone. Riesce mi passa davanti gli sussurro complimenti!!  Si gira e mi dice falli pure a mio marito che sta uscendo........esce il marito tipo con capelli ramati con riflessi vomitevoli anche lui tirato a lucido passa e va.......pufff


E hai fatto i complimenti anche al marito?


----------



## twinpeaks (10 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> *Che dice che sono un'orco*? No io in fondo sono un burbero buono, solo che ho sempre in testa la"pucchiacchella " tw


Macchè. Avere voglia di scopare ed essere un po' fissato con la pucchiacchiella è normalissimo. Dico solo che non esiste il "puro sesso", inteso come rapporto di pura animalità, perchè non siamo animali: siamo o meglio o peggio degli animali, ma sulla tacca "animale" non ci posizioniamo mai. 
Esistono invece i generi: per esempio esiste il sesso comico, il sesso drammatico, il sesso tragico, etc. Il sesso comico è quello che si fa in una situazione da commedia, vale a dire quando non entrano in scena la morte e i suoi parenti: i figli (nascere gioca nello stesso campionato di morire), il "grande amore" (il senso della vita, la felicità, il riscatto), etc. Il sesso drammatico è quello che si fa in una situazione drammatica: l'amore passionale (travolti da forze più grandi di noi), l'amore impossibile (per ragioni indipendenti dalla volontà degli amanti), etc. L'amore tragico è quello dove il terzo personaggio è la morte: la morte vera e propria imminente o temuta, a ragione, di uno o entrambi gli amanti, l'amore proibito (se beccati si rischia la morte o qualcosa di analogo), l'amore perverso (scelta della notte, per esempio amore per un tossicomane, amore per un bambino/a, amore per una persona che strutturalmente non può, in nessun caso, ricambiarlo, per es. l'amore dell'omosessuale per l'eterosessuale in quanto tale).

Il "puro sesso" è in realtà l'amore comico. Quando c'è di mezzo un tradimento, se si viene scoperti o ci si innamora sul serio si passa subito nel genere drammatico.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No, non credo che l'altro ti sia zompato addosso. Farfallina è malpensante


 Un signore più o meno della tua età  mi faceva i complimenti al supermercato, poi si è iniziato a parla del più e del meno. Ci si incontrava ogni tanto. Lo ha fatto, porca miseria, mi si è fiondato addosso:rotfl:.
Ci sono, eccome se ci sono.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un signore più o meno della tua età  mi faceva i complimenti al supermercato, poi si è iniziato a parla del più e del meno. Ci si incontrava ogni tanto. Lo ha fatto, porca miseria, mi si è fiondato addosso:rotfl:.
> Ci sono, eccome se ci sono.


Beh. Non arrivo a questo se non con la sicurezza "quasi" matematica .


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prendo in prestito il contesto che hai descritto.
> 
> Se io a una mamma che vedo saltuariamente quando vado a prendere il bimbo a scuola, parlandoci del più e del meno piacevolmente, un bel giorno gli vado sul muso mentre suona la campanella, e gli dico seccamente: "tu mi piaci!"..
> 
> ...


Non ho capito come puoi evitare che scattino quei giudizi.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' un discorso che non mi torna.Se siamo al bar e tu mi dici che ti piaccio.... Di cosa devi avere paura? Che io sia li a registrare una tua dichiarazione? Se non vuoi  "mettere in mezzo" altri, non solo non esterni proposte, ma a concretizzare situazioni di fatto, o "tappe di una conoscenza" (chiamiamole così) non ci pensi e punto.


Il problema è che se si ha 'da perdere' (famiglia, figli) nel dire 'mi piaci' a qualcuna/o che conosce perfettamente la nostra situazione si ha un pò di timore, e non per il rifiuto in sè ma perchè :
- quella persona, che magari ci ha rifiutato, ce la ritroveremo davanti spesso e volentieri ;
- che quella stessa persona magari non si farà scrupoli nel raccontare in giro che ci ho provato.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prendo in prestito il contesto che hai descritto.
> 
> Se io a una mamma che vedo saltuariamente quando vado a prendere il bimbo a scuola, parlandoci del più e del meno piacevolmente, un bel giorno gli vado sul muso mentre suona la campanella, e gli dico seccamente: "tu mi piaci!"..
> 
> ...


Verde virtuale.:up:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Macchè. Avere voglia di scopare ed essere un po' fissato con la pucchiacchiella è normalissimo. Dico solo che non esiste il "puro sesso", inteso come rapporto di pura animalità, perchè non siamo animali: siamo o meglio o peggio degli animali, ma sulla tacca "animale" non ci posizioniamo mai.
> Esistono invece i generi: per esempio esiste il sesso comico, il sesso drammatico, il sesso tragico, etc. Il sesso comico è quello che si fa in una situazione da commedia, vale a dire *quando non entrano in scena la morte e i suoi parenti: i figli (nascere gioca nello stesso campionato di morire), il "grande amore" (il senso della vita, la felicità, il riscatto), *etc. Il sesso drammatico è quello che si fa in una situazione drammatica: l'amore passionale (travolti da forze più grandi di noi), l'amore impossibile (per ragioni indipendenti dalla volontà degli amanti), etc. L'amore tragico è quello dove il terzo personaggio è la morte: la morte vera e propria imminente o temuta, a ragione, di uno o entrambi gli amanti, l'amore proibito (se beccati si rischia la morte o qualcosa di analogo), l'amore perverso (scelta della notte, per esempio amore per un tossicomane, amore per un bambino/a, amore per una persona che strutturalmente non può, in nessun caso, ricambiarlo, per es. l'amore dell'omosessuale per l'eterosessuale in quanto tale).
> 
> Il "puro sesso" è in realtà l'amore comico. Quando c'è di mezzo un tradimento, se si viene scoperti o ci si innamora sul serio si passa subito nel genere drammatico.


Anche l'evidenziato è drammatico?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il problema è che se si ha 'da perdere' (famiglia, figli) nel dire 'mi piaci' a qualcuna/o che conosce perfettamente la nostra situazione si ha un pò di timore, e non per il rifiuto in sè ma perchè :
> - quella persona, che magari ci ha rifiutato, ce la ritroveremo davanti spesso e volentieri ;
> - che quella stessa persona magari non si farà scrupoli nel raccontare in giro che ci ho provato.


Magari dirà semplicemente che sei un pirla...:carneval:


----------



## twinpeaks (10 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche l'evidenziato è drammatico?


Sì, o tragico. Si può passare da un genere all'altro, di solito in forma di escalation (più facile salire dal comico al drammatico o al tragico che scendere).


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari dirà semplicemente che sei un pirla...:carneval:


Quindi meglio girare al largo...


----------



## Skorpio (10 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito come puoi evitare che scattino quei giudizi.


Eppure tra le righe l'ho spiegato.. 

Evitando di "lanciarmi" in libera improvvisa e disinvolta esposizione di un mio desiderio verso una persona che abbia in qualche maniera rapporti anche con i miei familiari, e che recepirebbe (magari piacevolmente, chissà) la mia esposizione come un fulmine a ciel sereno.

La remora voglio precisare, non è nell'incertezza del gradimento (quello si sa, fa parte del gioco) ma nell'incertezza di come poi il soggetto riversa sui miei familiari le conseguenze di questa mia esposizione.

Ovvio che se quella in ipotesi dicesse di si, si presume stia zitta e si astenga da giudizi.

Sennò si sarebbe davvero in interrelazione fra briai fradici


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quindi meglio girare al largo...


Per me sì.:up:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, o tragico. Si può passare da un genere all'altro, di solito in forma di escalation (più facile salire dal comico al drammatico o al tragico che scendere).


A me il comico fa ridere:carneval:. Ma anche il tragico può scadere nel grottesco e poi nel comico.
Sono rigidamente drammatica?


----------



## Skorpio (10 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Verde virtuale.:up:


Ciao Jim


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sì.:up:


Pure per me, e per una questione 'etica', oltre che per evitare casini che la frequentazione per altri motivi potrebbe eventualmente scatenare.
Certo, se hai moglie e figli generalmente vieni a contatto con persone sposate e/o impegnate e con figli, quindi escludendo a priori qualsiasi tipo di approccio con la suddetta categoria mi sa che non rimane granchè...


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La remora voglio precisare, non è nell'incertezza del gradimento (quello si sa, fa parte del gioco) ma nell'incertezza di come poi il soggetto riversa sui miei familiari le conseguenze di questa mia esposizione


Esattissimamente:up:


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eppure tra le righe l'ho spiegato..
> 
> Evitando di "lanciarmi" in libera improvvisa e disinvolta esposizione di un mio desiderio verso una persona che abbia in qualche maniera rapporti anche con i miei familiari, e che recepirebbe (magari piacevolmente, chissà) la mia esposizione come un fulmine a ciel sereno.
> 
> ...


Che non è mica escluso....mica serve bere per essere fuori di testa 

E io mi fido poco della lucidità delle persone...9 su 10 è apparenza, chiacchiere....poi quando la lucidità serve davvero...stupore! la lucidità non c'è...

le distanze a quel punto sono un modo per ridurre il danno, secondo me. 

O perlomeno così l'ho sempre pensata. 

Non si sa mai come le cose evolvono nella testa delle persone. Alcune bombe potrebbero anche scoppiare a distanza. 

Ho sempre pensato che una buona riduzione del danno, lo sottolineo, RIDUZIONE DEL DANNO, non evitamento, sia creare condizioni di distanza...

Da lì i vari assunti da manuale del traditore, il mio almeno. 
Distanza chilometrica. 
Distanza da spazi vitali (lavoro, famiglia, conoscenze comuni anche lontanamente comuni, sport, etc etc)
Distanza emotiva. E quindi il giocare leggeri. 

Specialmente se si ha la responsabilità di qualcuno che non è se stessi...e nel tradimento è una condizione necessaria al tradimento stesso. 

Oltre che essere preparati alla bomba...ovvero sapere che si può perdere. 

Che poi significa sapere che non si è assolutamente buoni.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao Jim


Ciao Skorpio


----------



## Foglia (10 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Pure per me, e per una questione 'etica', oltre che per evitare casini che la frequentazione per altri motivi potrebbe eventualmente scatenare.
> Certo, se hai moglie e figli generalmente vieni a contatto con persone sposate e/o impegnate e con figli, quindi escludendo a priori qualsiasi tipo di approccio con la suddetta categoria mi sa che non rimane granchè...


Occhei.

Quindi riassumendo tutto il discorso possiamo dire che:

- tacchinare nella cerchia delle conoscenze familiari espone al rischio che l'oggetto del tacchinaggio spifferi ai prossimi congiunti. In alternativa ti sputtani davanti al resto del parco giochi di tuo figlio;

- se proprio non e' possibile evitare questo tipo di tacchinaggio, la strategia e' farlo in modo da poter negare tutto.

Ora è tutto chiaro :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Occhei.
> 
> Quindi riassumendo tutto il discorso possiamo dire che:
> 
> ...


Ottima sintesi :up:


----------



## oriente70 (10 Luglio 2017)

Può esistere tradimento per puro sesso ??.... Può esistere un tradimento quando vai a prostitute ??


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Occhei.
> 
> Quindi riassumendo tutto il discorso possiamo dire che:
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

la seconda opzione, secondo me, non è per niente saggia. In ogni caso.

Anzi...

Di mio, diffiderei allegramente da chi tacchina nel gruppo delle conoscenze...i presupposti di base non sono per niente di buon auspicio. 

E' tipo cercar tragedia. E direi che siccome la vita di tragedie ne propone già di suo, anche costruirsele con le proprie mani, non è il massimo della furbizia 

Insomma...se teatro ha da essere (e secondo me, è, per certi versi) almeno quando si può e si riesce decidere lo spettacolo è un buon punto di partenza per goderselo pure lo spettacolo.


----------



## trilobita (10 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Occhei.
> 
> Quindi riassumendo tutto il discorso possiamo dire che:
> 
> ...


Sei stata sintetica quasi...come Ipazia


----------



## Skorpio (10 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che non è mica escluso....*mica serve bere per essere fuori di testa*
> 
> E io mi fido poco della lucidità delle persone...9 su 10 è apparenza, chiacchiere....poi quando la lucidità serve davvero...stupore! la lucidità non c'è...
> 
> ...


ah sicuramente..  (neretto)

proprio da questo una valutazione del "ricevente la proposta" sommaria quanto si voglia, ma almeno da parte mia sarebbe imprescindibile.

di quel che ne fa, di quel che combina, di come se la elabora e (anche nella fausta ipotesi di accoglimento) di che ti combina dopo.

carino il manuale del traditore 

credo che sostanzialmente tutti i traditori abbiano il loro, anche se probabilmente non lo hanno mai letto bene :rotfl:

anche quella sarebbe una verifica da fare, cioè capire se chi hai davanti (magari impegnato come te) ha letto qualche volta quel manuale, al di là delle regole che ci possano essere scritte

secondo te è possibile questa verifica? :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (10 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> la seconda opzione, secondo me, non è per niente saggia. In ogni caso.
> 
> ...


Ti do ragione al cento per cento.

Così come, di mio, non apprezzo chi tacchina in modo oltremodo ambiguo.


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sei stata sintetica quasi...come Ipazia


prrrrrrrrrr

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ah sicuramente..  (neretto)
> 
> proprio da questo una valutazione del "ricevente la proposta" sommaria quanto si voglia, ma almeno da parte mia sarebbe imprescindibile.
> 
> ...


Possibile nel senso di sicuramente affidabile, con azzeramento del rischio...io penso di no. 

Possibile nel senso di fare il possibile e con lucidità e non inseguendo i sentimentalismi...direi che ci si può provare. 

Io ho sempre testato, anche duramente e risultando anche odiosa. 
Ma meglio così. 

Se già la verifica non era sostenibile, figuriamoci il resto. 

Io però sono piuttosto rigida...e tendo a non sovrapporre le diverse teatralizzazioni. 
Forse perchè non ho una "immagine" di me da difendere in me. Quindi non ho molti scrupoli se non sono "buona". 

Ecco..questo è un altro parametro. SE vuoi essere buono...sei fuori. Ma proprio a priori. 

Se tradisci non sei buono. Non sei cattivo. Ma non sei buono. E se non sai accettare la tua immagine di te a questo livello, meglio bersi una birra e parlare del tempo.


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ti do ragione al cento per cento.
> 
> Così come, di mio, non apprezzo chi tacchina in modo oltremodo ambiguo.


sull'ambiguità...a me piace pane al pane vino al vino. 

E apprezzo i maschi diretti. Che sanno rimanere sospesi fra la volgarità e la proposta giocosa. 

Quindi anche un "scopiamo" senza la staffa del caffè, se ben fatto...per me è un buon indicatore. 

Fra l'altro....se sei un traditore e non sai oscillare su quel filo sospeso...ecco...per me è un altro indicatore di lucidità. 

Un approccio come quello che hai raccontato, mi avrebbe fatto venire il latte alle ginocchia. Anche da uno che tacchina fuori dalla cerchi. 
Il come e il chi sono aggravanti. In termini di inaffidabilità.


----------



## trilobita (10 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ti do ragione al cento per cento.
> 
> Così come, di mio, non apprezzo chi tacchina in modo oltremodo ambiguo.


Poi,anche se questa è una considerazione Ot,per evitare abbordaggi inopportuni,magari,visto che si tratta di accompagnare bimbi o al parco oppure all'asilo,magari non girare abbigliate come professioniste della lapdens....
A volte vado a prendere il nipote all'asilo e noto certe mise che sembra di essere su scherzi a parte....per carità,ognuno si veste come vuole,ma in quei casi dire vestite è un mero eufemismo...


----------



## Foglia (10 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Poi,anche se questa è una considerazione Ot,per evitare abbordaggi inopportuni,magari,visto che si tratta di accompagnare bimbi o al parco oppure all'asilo,magari non girare abbigliate come professioniste della lapdens....A volte vado a prendere il nipote all'asilo e noto certe mise che sembra di essere su scherzi a parte....per carità,ognuno si veste come vuole,ma in quei casi dire vestite è un mero eufemismo...


Io ci vado con la tuta. E scarponi da ginnastica


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Possibile nel senso di sicuramente affidabile, con azzeramento del rischio...io penso di no.
> 
> Possibile nel senso di fare il possibile e con lucidità e non inseguendo i sentimentalismi...direi che ci si può provare.
> 
> ...


Mamma e' dio! Quant' si' bella. ( per non quotarti solo   )


----------



## Skorpio (10 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Possibile nel senso di sicuramente affidabile, con azzeramento del rischio...io penso di no. Possibile nel senso di fare il possibile e con lucidità e non inseguendo i sentimentalismi...direi che ci si può provare. Io ho sempre testato, anche duramente e risultando anche odiosa. Ma meglio così. Se già la verifica non era sostenibile, figuriamoci il resto. Io però sono piuttosto rigida...e tendo a non sovrapporre le diverse teatralizzazioni. Forse perchè non ho una "immagine" di me da difendere in me. Quindi non ho molti scrupoli se non sono "buona". Ecco..questo è un altro parametro. SE vuoi essere buono...sei fuori. Ma proprio a priori. Se tradisci non sei buono. Non sei cattivo. Ma non sei buono. E se non sai accettare la tua immagine di te a questo livello, meglio bersi una birra e parlare del tempo.


si..ai corsi sulla sicurezza sul lavoro (ma vale per tutto) dicono che in assoluto il RISCHIO non è eliminabile, solo comprimibile..diciamo che il traditore che "tenta" (magari affannandosi gratuitamente e senza richiesta) di dare comunque l'immagine di "buono" anche in quel contesto, costituisce già di per se elemento di allarme.. che di riflesso è anche screditare a immagine di "cattivo" il proprio partner ufficiale... stessa cosa (forse pure peggio)


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Poi,anche se questa è una considerazione Ot,per evitare abbordaggi inopportuni,magari,visto che si tratta di accompagnare bimbi o al parco oppure all'asilo,magari non girare abbigliate come professioniste della lapdens....
> A volte vado a prendere il nipote all'asilo e noto certe mise che sembra di essere su scherzi a parte....per carità,ognuno si veste come vuole,ma in quei casi dire vestite è un mero eufemismo...


Ma vanno così per competizione tra femmine, le signore non vanno a rimorchiare.........poi l'eccezione può esserci.


----------



## Foglia (10 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Poi,anche se questa è una considerazione Ot,per evitare abbordaggi inopportuni,magari,visto che si tratta di accompagnare bimbi o al parco oppure all'asilo,magari non girare abbigliate come professioniste della lapdens....
> A volte vado a prendere il nipote all'asilo e noto certe mise che sembra di essere su scherzi a parte....per carità,ognuno si veste come vuole,ma in quei casi dire vestite è un mero eufemismo...


Il giudizio sulla "affidabilità", nel mio caso, non me lo sono neanche posto. Non sono in cerca, nel senso che non sono proprio predisposta ne' a cercare ne' ad essere cercata. Ne' a trovare altro che in questo momento sia al di fuori di quel che sono. Quindi mi sono fermata a uno step prima. E ti dirò: posso capire il timore di sputtanamento che ci può essere in frangenti come questo.

Ma non me ne frega niente.

Uno che sceglie, malgrado il contesto, di gettare l'esca, o lo fa pigliandosi il rischio o non lo fa e punto. Che passa solo da codardo. Per me.


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io ci vado con la tuta. E scarponi da ginnastica


Ecco...senza metterti a 1000, il sano piacere di essere bella per il tuo piacere di esserlo per me ci sta. 
come ci sta anche il piacere di essere ammirata. 

Cose di Cura di te, fatte per te e per il tuo piacere di essere te. 
Il piacere della tua compagnia...anche nello specchio...e gli occhi degli altri sono uno specchio. 

come ogni specchio, ad ognuno di noi decidere che servizio rende.


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Poi,anche se questa è una considerazione Ot,per evitare abbordaggi inopportuni,magari,visto che si tratta di accompagnare bimbi o al parco oppure all'asilo,magari non girare abbigliate come professioniste della lapdens....
> A volte vado a prendere il nipote all'asilo e noto certe mise che sembra di essere su scherzi a parte....per carità,ognuno si veste come vuole,ma in quei casi dire vestite è un mero eufemismo...



Tipo andare a sciare in costume


----------



## Foglia (10 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco...senza metterti a 1000, il sano piacere di essere bella per il tuo piacere di esserlo per me ci sta.
> come ci sta anche il piacere di essere ammirata.
> 
> Cose di Cura di te, fatte per te e per il tuo piacere di essere te.
> ...



Tocchi un tasto per me dolente.

Mi sto trascurando, e mica poco. E' uno degli obiettivi, quello dell'avere cura del mio aspetto. Diciamo che è rimandato, spero non per molto a data da destinarsi.


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tocchi un tasto per me dolente.
> 
> Mi sto trascurando, e mica poco. E' uno degli obiettivi, quello dell'avere cura del mio aspetto. Diciamo che è rimandato, spero non per molto a data da destinarsi.


E io ogni tanto verrò a suonare il tasto che duole 

La serenità, si compone della Cura che ci si concede, anche Cura della propria bellezza, che passa anche dal corpo. 
...non rimandare troppo...un passo per volta, ma il tuo corpo è tuo e merita la tua Cura e la possibilità di esprimersi nella Bellezza che lo compone e che ti rappresenta nel mondo.  (fine maestrina mod )


----------



## stany (10 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prendo in prestito il contesto che hai descritto.
> 
> Se io a una mamma che vedo saltuariamente quando vado a prendere il bimbo a scuola, parlandoci del più e del meno piacevolmente, un bel giorno gli vado sul muso mentre suona la campanella, e gli dico seccamente: "tu mi piaci!"..
> 
> ...


La penso anch'io così: questione di opportunità!


----------



## Foglia (10 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E io ogni tanto verrò a suonare il tasto che duole
> 
> La serenità, si compone della Cura che ci si concede, anche Cura della propria bellezza, che passa anche dal corpo.
> ...non rimandare troppo...un passo per volta, ma il tuo corpo è tuo e merita la tua Cura e la possibilità di esprimersi nella Bellezza che lo compone e che ti rappresenta nel mondo.  (fine maestrina mod )



Suona pure quel tasto quando vuoi.

So che la serenità passa anche attraverso il corpo. Quando una persona sta bene il corpo lo dimostra. Diciamo che sono in fase di ricerca, di quella serenità, in questo momento fare la dieta e /o fare ginnastica li vedrei come obblighi, e non piaceri. Ma so cosa intendi.

Sull'abbigliamento invece ammetto che di mio sono sempre stata sciatta. 

E poi, preso il bimbo, si vola al parco: dove ADESSO ho una ragione in più  (il tomo coniglio) per non agghindarmi :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Suona pure quel tasto quando vuoi.
> 
> So che la serenità passa anche attraverso il corpo. Quando una persona sta bene il corpo lo dimostra. Diciamo che sono in fase di ricerca, di quella serenità, in questo momento fare la dieta e /o fare ginnastica li vedrei come obblighi, e non piaceri. Ma so cosa intendi.
> 
> ...


E io suono! 

guarda che la ginnastica non è un movimento rivolto al fuori...muoversi, percepire il proprio corpo prestante e flessibile, resistente e reattivo è un qualcosa che ci compone come umani, che compartecipa al benessere generale...

un po' come camminare per la strada godendo dei muscoli che si muovono rendendo facile e bello un qualcosa (camminare) che è in sè faticoso e molto molto complesso. 

E' un rendersi grazia, il proprio corpo che funziona bene...

L'estetica ne discende per conseguenza...da sola. Senza affaticarsi a riguardo, senza rendere conto a nessuno che non sia il proprio piacere di abitarsi.

Un po' come avere una casa e non pulirla, lasciare che le persiane marciscano, che i serramenti si usurino e le serrature si blocchino....solo che, mal che vada, la casa anche in perdita la vendi...il corpo no. 

E il corpo è parte della Casa in cui viviamo in ogni momento. 
La vedo dura aver voglia di mettere delle belle tende su una finestra scrostata e rotta e cigolante....

Ieri ero a giro con G...tipa bellissima, capelli splendidi, un corpo da urlo, ma veramente...e porca puttana si muoveva come se avesse avuto un bastone ficcato su per il culo (bonjour finesse ) con una espressione talmente incazzata come a dire "vedi bene di starmi giù di dosso che se ti avvicini sei mort*"

Ecco..bellissima, curatissima, avrà avuto addosso probabilmente un 5-600 euro fra vestiti, scarpe, accessori, e probabilmente spende pure una cifra di palestra, estetista, parrucchiera....eppure le mancava l'ingrediente fondamentale...la serenità di abitarsi. In quel momento almeno. 

Poi non lo so...

Ma quando mi guardo intorno io noto spesso la differenza fra un corpo abitato con il piacere di abitarlo in tutte le sue sfaccettature (compresa la parte prettamente fisica della prestanza muscolare) e un corpo portato in giro come se stesse su una gruccia per essere esposto...

Non so se mi spiego


----------



## Foglia (10 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E io suono! guarda che la ginnastica non è un movimento rivolto al fuori...muoversi, percepire il proprio corpo prestante e flessibile, resistente e reattivo è un qualcosa che ci compone come umani, che compartecipa al benessere generale...un po' come camminare per la strada godendo dei muscoli che si muovono rendendo facile e bello un qualcosa (camminare) che è in sè faticoso e molto molto complesso. E' un rendersi grazia, il proprio corpo che funziona bene...L'estetica ne discende per conseguenza...da sola. Senza affaticarsi a riguardo, senza rendere conto a nessuno che non sia il proprio piacere di abitarsi.Un po' come avere una casa e non pulirla, lasciare che le persiane marciscano, che i serramenti si usurino e le serrature si blocchino....solo che, mal che vada, la casa anche in perdita la vendi...il corpo no. E il corpo è parte della Casa in cui viviamo in ogni momento. La vedo dura aver voglia di mettere delle belle tende su una finestra scrostata e rotta e cigolante....Ieri ero a giro con G...tipa bellissima, capelli splendidi, un corpo da urlo, ma veramente...e porca puttana si muoveva come se avesse avuto un bastone ficcato su per il culo (bonjour finesse ) con una espressione talmente incazzata come a dire "vedi bene di starmi giù di dosso che se ti avvicini sei mort*"Ecco..bellissima, curatissima, avrà avuto addosso probabilmente un 5-600 euro fra vestiti, scarpe, accessori, e probabilmente spende pure una cifra di palestra, estetista, parrucchiera....eppure le mancava l'ingrediente fondamentale...la serenità di abitarsi. In quel momento almeno. Poi non lo so...Ma quando mi guardo intorno io noto spesso la differenza fra un corpo abitato con il piacere di abitarlo in tutte le sue sfaccettature (compresa la parte prettamente fisica della prestanza muscolare) e un corpo portato in giro come se stesse su una gruccia per essere esposto...Non so se mi spiego


Provengo da una vita passata nello sport e per lo sport. Anche agonistico, per tanti anni  .E poi palestra  (proprio macchine), per cui a dispetto della mia stazza minuta ho sempre avuto il piacere di un corpo abbastanza muscoloso  .Questo per dirti che sono sempre stata trascurata nel vestire, ma non nella mia forma. Che ho coltivato giusto per il piacere di abitare, questo mio corpo.Proprio ieri, visto che avevo tempo, ho iniziato a mettere da parte le cose in valigia per il mare. Manca ancora tempo, ma non so quanto ne avrò nei prossimi giorni. Beh. Ho provato un po' di costumi. Devo dire che non mi sono guardata volentieri allo specchio. Non perché io sia mai stata chissà quale miss. Tutt'altro. Ma in questo momento non mi vedo bene nel mio corpo. Figurati che sono mesi e mesi che mi rifiuto di salire sulla bilancia. Oggettivamente? Oggettivamente non mi sento certo "cicciona". Non lo sono. Ma ho perso la mia forma. Ho perso la voglia di guardarmi con soddisfazione allo specchio, e forse anche attraverso lo specchio degli occhi degli altri. Non lo vedo proprio  Ci lavorerò su.


----------



## twinpeaks (10 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me il comico fa ridere:carneval:. Ma anche il tragico può scadere nel grottesco e poi nel comico.
> Sono rigidamente drammatica?


Le commistioni di genere ci sono, eccome: il tragicomico, il grottesco, etc. Nel comico, ad es., ci sono le torte in faccia, la commedia brillante, e così via. Il genere drammatico è il genere "medio", per così dire; può essere più vicino al comico o al tragico, etc.


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Provengo da una vita passata nello sport e per lo sport. Anche agonistico, per tanti anni  .E poi palestra  (proprio macchine), per cui a dispetto della mia stazza minuta ho sempre avuto il piacere di un corpo abbastanza muscoloso  .Questo per dirti che sono sempre stata trascurata nel vestire, ma non nella mia forma. Che ho coltivato giusto per il piacere di abitare, questo mio corpo.Proprio ieri, visto che avevo tempo, ho iniziato a mettere da parte le cose in valigia per il mare. Manca ancora tempo, ma non so quanto ne avrò nei prossimi giorni. Beh. Ho provato un po' di costumi. Devo dire che non mi sono guardata volentieri allo specchio. Non perché io sia mai stata chissà quale miss. Tutt'altro. Ma in questo momento non mi vedo bene nel mio corpo. Figurati che sono mesi e mesi che mi rifiuto di salire sulla bilancia. Oggettivamente? Oggettivamente non mi sento certo "cicciona". Non lo sono. Ma ho perso la mia forma. Ho perso la voglia di guardarmi con soddisfazione allo specchio, e forse anche attraverso lo specchio degli occhi degli altri. Non lo vedo proprio  Ci lavorerò su.


Lo specchio è un buon alleato...anche se a volte fa piangere 

Ma poi diventa tenero, verso se stesse, anche concedersi al pianto senza abbassare gli occhi...le lacrime puliscono

(sportiva anche io...e una delle cose che mi aveva terrorizzato col mio ex, era esattamente che avevo perso il mio corpo...non lo riconoscevo non solo nello specchio, ma neanche quando ci andavo in giro...una sensazione veramente orribile!!! di "distacco"...ovviamente trovar qualcosa da metter addosso ad un corpo che non riconoscevo era una missione impossibile!)


----------



## Foglia (10 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo specchio è un buon alleato...anche se a volte fa piangere
> 
> Ma poi diventa tenero, verso se stesse, anche concedersi al pianto senza abbassare gli occhi...le lacrime puliscono
> 
> (sportiva anche io...e una delle cose che mi aveva terrorizzato col mio ex, era esattamente che avevo perso il mio corpo...non lo riconoscevo non solo nello specchio, ma neanche quando ci andavo in giro...una sensazione veramente orribile!!! di "distacco"...ovviamente trovar qualcosa da metter addosso ad un corpo che non riconoscevo era una missione impossibile!)


Nelle ultime righe hai descritto quella che è la mia sensazione attuale.

Rimedierò, voglio rimediare.


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Nelle ultime righe hai descritto quella che è la mia sensazione attuale.
> 
> Rimedierò, voglio rimediare.


Con calma...un passo dopo l'altro...si fa...

Si fottano i vestiti, ora come ora...parti dal piacere di te...e dallo specchio 

Sei ancora qui eh...mica è robetta da niente...e sei ancora in piedi..agonista!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (10 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> nel frattempo sesso e amore... tutti i giorni ... a volte più volte in un giorno.... a volte pure troppo....
> 
> *devo  smetterla di distruggermi e visto che ho trovato questo forum e di  amiche ne ho poche e tutte (io compresa) impegnate ho bisogno di  sfogo.... spero capirete....*


Volevo da tempo dire la mia su questa faccenda. Io penso che il problema sarebbe già bello che superato (anche con dei risvolti positivi, che ho lasciato all'inizio del quote) *se non fosse che lei lavora ancora con tuo marito e tu la conosci. *E la vedi.
Fosse stata un minimo più "esterna" alla vostra vita sarebbe andata molto ma molto meglio.
Il desiderio di vendetta che provi è per me assolutamente comprensibile.
Non c'è un modo per cacciare sta sfasciafamiglie dall'azienda? :mexican:


----------



## trilobita (10 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Con calma...un passo dopo l'altro...si fa...
> 
> Si fottano i vestiti, ora come ora...parti dal piacere di te...e dallo specchio
> 
> Sei ancora qui eh...mica è robetta da niente...e sei ancora in piedi..agonista!


Forse,dico forse,vi sono molti metodi.di approccio alla forma fisica da raggiungere.
Trasformare la forma fisica in un mezzo e non in uno scopo.
Esempio.
Da ragazzo non ho mai avuto patemi per la forma fisica,perché facevo palestra,ciclismo,nuoto.
Da notare che non mi piaceva fare nessuno di questi tre sport,forse un pochino la bici.
Ma il mio scopo era avere i trenta minuti più due giri di manche nelle braccia e nelle gambe per stare con i primi nei campionati di motocross.
Andare in acido un giro prima voleva dire arrivare tra gli ultimi.
Ecco che in quest'ottica i vari sacrifici diventano leggeri e si fanno volentieri.
Di conseguenza ti ritrovi con un fisico invidiabile,quasi sempre....


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Forse,dico forse,vi sono molti metodi.di approccio alla forma fisica da raggiungere.
> *Trasformare la forma fisica in un mezzo e non in uno scopo.*
> Esempio.
> Da ragazzo non ho mai avuto patemi per la forma fisica,perché facevo palestra,ciclismo,nuoto.
> ...


Sintesi...

Sì, il corpo è un mezzo, per un sacco di roba, non è un fine...

Credo che serva proprio, in certi casi della vita, partire dall'abc....riscoprire il piacere di aver un corpo...

Sentirselo addosso e riconoscerlo ancora come il proprio corpo, a cui ci si può affidare...

è una sensazione molto strana, "perdere" il corpo...


----------



## trilobita (10 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sintesi...
> 
> Sì, il corpo è un mezzo, per un sacco di roba, non è un fine...
> 
> ...


SINTESI?????


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> SINTESI?????


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:carneval::carneval:

(mi riferivo al tuo grassetto con sintesi...)


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Le commistioni di genere ci sono, eccome: il tragicomico, il grottesco, etc. Nel comico, ad es., ci sono le torte in faccia, la commedia brillante, e così via. Il genere drammatico è il genere "medio", per così dire; può essere più vicino al comico o al tragico, etc.


Sono media, allora.
È un conforto.


----------



## stany (10 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Può esistere tradimento per puro sesso ??.... Può esistere un tradimento quando vai a prostitute ??


Si....ma come dice twin è una commistione di ruoli e la ricerca di sesso fine a se stesso non giustifica  l'incontro con la meretrice od il gigolò ; credo si cerchino aspetti e caratteristiche che aggradino il fruitore a pagamento. Non a caso nei bordelli ante Merlin,c'erano gli abituè che erano monogami nel sesso extraconiugale o ricreativo im genere e,molto spesso si instaurava un rapporto che andava oltre al puro aspetto mercenario.Credo si debba distinguere; un rapporto "rubato" al contesto circostante, che avviene sotto al ponte della tangenziale ,credo sia nemmeno avvicinabile per passione ,interesse e soddisfazione a quello che avviene in uno spazio condiviso,molto meno squallido e con la "nostra" ragazza del casino. Non credo di dire troppo sostenendo che siano presenti amore ed attrazione; essendo per il fruitore/trice risultato di una scelta e,che la frequentazione consolidi questi  aspetti.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Luglio 2017)

Monogami nel sesso extraconiugale  mi è di difficile comprensione. O si è monogami o si è poligami. Detto ciò nel momento che si tromba con chiunque per solo sesso  senza farlo sapere al partner è tradimento . Nella vita parlare chiaro mette nei guai ma almeno si sta con la coscienza apposto e certe volte si possono avere Delle risposte inaspettate .


----------



## Orbis Tertius (10 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Monogami nel sesso extraconiugale  mi è di difficile comprensione. O si è monogami o si è poligami. Detto ciò nel momento che si tromba con chiunque per solo sesso  senza farlo sapere al partner è tradimento . Nella vita parlare chiaro mette nei guai ma almeno si sta con la coscienza apposto e certe volte si possono avere Delle risposte inaspettate .


C'era un caro amico di mio padre, mai sposato per scelta. Una volta a settimana andava sempre dalla stessa prostituta. Penso per almeno vent'anni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Monogami nel sesso extraconiugale  mi è di difficile comprensione. O si è monogami o si è poligami. Detto ciò nel momento che si tromba con chiunque per solo sesso  senza farlo sapere al partner è tradimento . Nella vita parlare chiaro mette nei guai ma almeno si sta con la coscienza apposto e certe volte si possono avere Delle risposte inaspettate .


 io ad esempio intendo per monogamia extra chi ha un solo partner extra. 
Non capisco chi ha più frequentazioni. Se ho una persona fuori dal mnage ufficiale, quella mi basta e la scelgo perché mi fa stare bene. Mi è incomprensibile chi ha più storie.(più amanti)


----------



## Lostris (10 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io ad esempio intendo per monogamia extra chi ha un solo partner extra.
> Non capisco chi ha più frequentazioni. Se ho una persona fuori dal mnage ufficiale, quella mi basta e la scelgo perché mi fa stare bene. Mi è incomprensibile chi ha più storie.(più amanti)


Anch'io la penso più o meno in questo modo.
Almeno, per mia esperienza è così.

Non mi è mai accaduto di desiderare più di una persona nello stesso momento... È come una monoposto.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> C'era un caro amico di mio padre, mai sposato per scelta. Una volta a settimana andava sempre dalla stessa prostituta. Penso per almeno vent'anni.


Forse era abbonato ... E comunque era  libero di cambiare  prostituta


----------



## oriente70 (10 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io ad esempio intendo per monogamia extra chi ha un solo partner extra.
> Non capisco chi ha più frequentazioni. Se ho una persona fuori dal mnage ufficiale, quella mi basta e la scelgo perché mi fa stare bene. Mi è incomprensibile chi ha più storie.(più amanti)


Chi scazzafotte dice che monogamia fa rima con monotonia. Ognuno sceglie il suo stile di vita .  Solo chi pensa che sta facendo qualcosa di male cerca giustificazioni .... Miei figli con la Nutella 2ore e finisce ....


----------



## trilobita (10 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Chi scazzafotte dice che monogamia fa rima con monotonia. Ognuno sceglie il suo stile di vita .  Solo chi pensa che sta facendo qualcosa di male cerca giustificazioni .... Miei figli con la Nutella 2ore e finisce ....


Esatto.
Qual'e' la differenza?
Uno sente il bisogno di farsi un'amante e con quella sta a posto.
Non gli bastava il partner ufficiale e se ne è aggiunto un altro.
Chi non gli basta il partner aggiuntivo,per lo stesso principio aggiunge un secondo partner extra,e così via fino a soddisfare i propri bisogni.
Non è che chi ha un solo amante è più morigerato di chi gioca nelle ammucchiate,anzi.....


----------



## stany (10 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Monogami nel sesso extraconiugale  mi è di difficile comprensione. O si è monogami o si è poligami. Detto ciò nel momento che si tromba con chiunque per solo sesso  senza farlo sapere al partner è tradimento . Nella vita parlare chiaro mette nei guai ma almeno si sta con la coscienza apposto e certe volte si possono avere Delle risposte inaspettate .


Monogami nella contingenza della circostanza  come ho spiegato....spesso si instaura una sorta di innamoramento .Guardati qualche film di Tinto Brass.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Monogami nella contingenza della circostanza  come ho spiegato....spesso si instaura una sorta di innamoramento .Guardati qualche film di Tinto Brass.


Tinto Brass ... ...me sembri mia zia e mia cugina che guardano 4telenovelas "o come cazzo se chiamano" al giorno ..trame del piffero . Uno che eccetto la madre se tromba tutta la famiglia l'altra che se tromba pure i gli uccelli in cielo e questo è giusto .... Se Brass può fare da maestro stiamo inguaiati


----------



## oriente70 (10 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Qual'e' la differenza?
> Uno sente il bisogno di farsi un'amante e con quella sta a posto.
> Non gli bastava il partner ufficiale e se ne è aggiunto un altro.
> ...


Vivi alla luce del sole ... Dichiara al tuo partner come vivi cosa ti piace della vita ... Bello prendere per il culo chi ti vuole bene.... Da figo/a ... Da super​ uomo o donna ... Io apprezzo più un mio collega che fa scambio di coppia con la moglie"che cavalla" ... Sì sono trovati si divertono almeno sono sinceri con chi hanno accanto .


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Chi scazzafotte dice che monogamia fa rima con monotonia. Ognuno sceglie il suo stile di vita .  Solo chi pensa che sta facendo qualcosa di male cerca giustificazioni .... Miei figli con la Nutella 2ore e finisce ....


ma ti chiederanno sempre nutella, non vorranno una crema spalmabile alle nocciole qualsiasi.. Piace quella e solo quella.


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Tinto Brass ... ...me sembri mia zia e mia cugina che guardano 4telenovelas "o come cazzo se chiamano" al giorno ..trame del piffero . Uno che eccetto la madre se tromba tutta la famiglia l'altra che se tromba pure i gli uccelli in cielo e questo è giusto .... Se Brass può fare da maestro stiamo inguaiati


Tinto Brass è un maestro, nel suo genere....Se confondi le telenovelas con la cinematografia di Brass, sarai un cinofilo, forse, non certo un cinefilo.


----------



## oriente70 (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Tinto Brass è un maestro, nel suo genere....Se confondi le telenovelas con la cinematografia di Brass, sarai un cinofilo, forse, non certo un cinefilo.


Certo che se tinto ti deve fare da maestro mejo fare il cinofilo


----------



## oriente70 (11 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma ti chiederanno sempre nutella, non vorranno una crema spalmabile alle nocciole qualsiasi.. Piace quella e solo quella.


 Nel cibo per fortuna ci piace cambiare e sperimentare ..


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Tinto Brass è un maestro, nel suo genere....Se confondi le telenovelas con la cinematografia di Brass, sarai un cinofilo, forse, non certo un cinefilo.


Tinto Brass è grottesco. Non rappresenta alcuna realtà sociale ma solo le mediocri perversioni che ha nella testa.


----------



## trilobita (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Tinto Brass è grottesco. Non rappresenta alcuna realtà sociale ma solo le mediocri perversioni che ha nella testa.


Non sono un cul...tore di Tinto Brass,quindi non so quale percentuale di suoi film io abbia visto,ma ti garantisco che la sua mente perversa era molto limitata.
Avesse dato uno sguardo alle vicende qui illustrate,avrebbe goduto di suggerimenti tali da permettergli di spaziare moooooolto più in profondità nel mondo della perversione.


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Tinto Brass è grottesco. Non rappresenta alcuna realtà sociale ma solo le mediocri perversioni che ha nella testa.


Le mediocri perversioni delle mediocri personalità umane; ma c'è molta più perversione e ambiguità  nella quotidianità delle persone "normali".....La più fantasiosa e truculenta immaginazione non arriverà mai alle nefandezze ed alle miserie che alcuni "campioni" del genere umano realizzano. Svalutare un regista che sì,è monotematico,ma che è testimone di usi e costumi del nostro paese ,attraverso la "chiave" erotica ,è come essere negativamente critici coi film di Bruce Willis (parlo del genere non dell'attore),quelli dello stoico poliziotto,oppure la saga dei Rambo.....Se voglio qualcosa di più pregnante profondo e storicamente aderente al dettaglio,rimanendo nel campo del periodo storico del secolo scorso, vedrò Novecento di Bertolucci,oppure L'albero degli zoccoli di Olmi....


----------



## oriente70 (11 Luglio 2017)

La mentore di Tinto era la moglie .


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Le mediocri perversioni delle mediocri personalità umane; ma c'è molta più perversione e ambiguità  nella quotidianità delle persone "normali".....La più fantasiosa e truculenta immaginazione non arriverà mai alle nefandezze ed alle miserie che alcuni "campioni" del genere umano realizzano. Svalutare un regista che sì,è monotematico,ma che è testimone di usi e costumi del nostro paese ,attraverso la "chiave" erotica ,è come essere negativamente critici coi film di Bruce Willis (parlo del genere non dell'attore),quelli dello stoico poliziotto,oppure la saga dei Rambo.....Se voglio qualcosa di più pregnante profondo e storicamente aderente al dettaglio,rimanendo nel campo del periodo storico del secolo scorso, vedrò Novecento di Bertolucci,oppure L'albero degli zoccoli di Olmi....


Temo che tutti rimangano emotivamente e sentimentalmente e quindi sessualmente segnati dai primi turbamenti.
Lei è rimasto segnato dal mistero sotto le gonne, la potenza femminile (dovuta alla sua giovane età) e poi i casini.
I film precedenti al periodo erotico erano comunque noiosissimi.


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo che tutti rimangano emotivamente e sentimentalmente e quindi sessualmente segnati dai primi turbamenti.
> Lei è rimasto segnato dal mistero sotto le gonne, la potenza femminile (dovuta alla sua giovane età) e poi i casini.
> I film precedenti al periodo erotico erano comunque noiosissimi.


Guarda....oggi vengono rivalutati anche i vari Pierino,Er Monnezza,Bombolo.....
Partendo dalla domanda principale "andare a prostitute è tradire?"  , utilizzando l'ultimo commento di chi l'ha posta "la mentore di Tinto era la moglie" , per chiudere il paragrafo a lui dedicato, allora si può dire che anche lui,nella sua fantasia (truculenta!?),perversa e monotematica fosse ispirato in modo "fedele" appunto,alla propria moglie; quindi smentendo ciò che sostengo io ,ovvero che la ricerca di puro sesso ,in condivisione col partner,o da esso ispirata (la ricerca) , non rappresenti in fondo  un vero tradimento.....mah! Ciascuno gli dia la valenza che vuole.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Guarda....oggi vengono rivalutati anche i vari Pierino,Er Monnezza,Bombolo.....
> Partendo dalla domanda principale "andare a prostitute è tradire?"  , utilizzando l'ultimo commento di chi l'ha posta "la mentore di Tinto era la moglie" , per chiudere il paragrafo a lui dedicato, allora si può dire che anche lui,nella sua fantasia (truculenta!?),perversa e monotematica fosse ispirato in modo "fedele" appunto,alla propria moglie; quindi smentendo ciò che sostengo io ,ovvero che la ricerca di puro sesso ,in condivisione col partner,o da esso ispirata (la ricerca) , non rappresenti in fondo  un vero tradimento.....mah! Ciascuno gli dia la valenza che vuole.


Viene rivalutato tuttociò che rappresenta nostalgia per la giovinezza. Comunque tutta roba arruffata e sgangherata.
Tu vuoi convincere te, noi o tua moglie?
credo che convincere noi non ti cambierebbe nulla.


----------



## oriente70 (11 Luglio 2017)

Dato che la questione qui è può essere tradimento se si fa per puro sesso ho voluto portare l'esempio del sesso a pagamento che è puro sesso senza sentimento ne per chi vende ne per chi compra.
Tinto con  sua moglie condivideva molto tant'è che quando Lei è morta è finita quella fine vena erotica che distinguevano i films di Tinto. Ora ho finito il mio break torno a lavorare...


----------



## arula (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Volevo da tempo dire la mia su questa faccenda. Io penso che il problema sarebbe già bello che superato (anche con dei risvolti positivi, che ho lasciato all'inizio del quote) *se non fosse che lei lavora ancora con tuo marito e tu la conosci. *E la vedi.
> Fosse stata un minimo più "esterna" alla vostra vita sarebbe andata molto ma molto meglio.
> Il desiderio di vendetta che provi è per me assolutamente comprensibile.
> Non c'è un modo per cacciare sta sfasciafamiglie dall'azienda? :mexican:


se la meno magari si ahahahahahah

a parte gli scherzi sta almeno cercando di spostarsi lui o in altro ufficio o proprio di azienda
anche se comincio a sopportare la cosa molto meglio
e non avrei mai detto, grazie anche a tutti voi che sopportate i miei sfoghi e mi fate riflettere

la cosa che più mi rompe è che poi finirà per rimetterci tutta la famiglia 
perchè ora siamo vicini a casa e anche vicini di lavoro e ha degli orari flessibili che da altre parti non credo proprio
è vero che chi è causa del suo mal...
ma qui a rimetterci è tutta la famiglia ...
anche per quello continuo ad essere molto incazzata
io e i bimbi non ce lo meritiamo sinceramente ...prima di fare le cose bisognerebbe accendere il cervello ogni tanto o so che ne è dotato anche se a volte lo scorda

a volte le cose vanno in pezzi perchè delle nuove possano accadere ma raccogliere i cocci è sempre molto faticoso....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> se la meno magari si ahahahahahah
> 
> a parte gli scherzi sta almeno cercando di spostarsi lui o in altro ufficio o proprio di azienda
> anche se comincio a sopportare la cosa molto meglio
> ...


Però sta cosa, delle 2-3 volte al giorno, che invidia...


----------



## arula (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Però sta cosa, delle 2-3 volte al giorno, che invidia...


basta mettercisi :sonar:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> basta mettercisi :sonar:


E' il periodo refrattario che mi rovina... :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Le mediocri perversioni delle mediocri personalità umane; ma c'è molta più perversione e ambiguità  nella quotidianità delle persone "normali".....La più fantasiosa e truculenta immaginazione non arriverà mai alle nefandezze ed alle miserie che alcuni "campioni" del genere umano realizzano. Svalutare un regista che sì,è monotematico,ma che è testimone di usi e costumi del nostro paese ,attraverso la "chiave" erotica ,è come essere negativamente critici coi film di Bruce Willis (parlo del genere non dell'attore),quelli dello stoico poliziotto,oppure la saga dei Rambo.....Se voglio qualcosa di più pregnante profondo e storicamente aderente al dettaglio,rimanendo nel campo del periodo storico del secolo scorso, vedrò Novecento di Bertolucci,oppure L'albero degli zoccoli di Olmi....


La corazzata Potëmkin,,...,


----------



## trilobita (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La corazzata Potëmkin,,...,


Il papocchio


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La corazzata Potëmkin,,...,


Ho pensato alla stessa cosa 
Tra le vaccate di Tinto Brass, Pierino e Banfi e la pesantezza senza arte e senza senso di Bertolucci e Olmi c'è... il cinema!


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ho pensato alla stessa cosa
> Tra le vaccate di Tinto Brass, Pierino e Banfi e la pesantezza senza arte e senza senso di Bertolucci e Olmi c'è... il cinema!


Si le poltrone, che quando ai miei tempi si andava, vedevo solo quelle e chi avevo accanto.......


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si le poltrone, che quando ai miei tempi si andava, vedevo solo quelle e chi avevo accanto.......&#55357;&#56860;


Ma sei un malefico... pensi solo a quello? :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## ciliegia (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ho pensato alla stessa cosa
> Tra le vaccate di Tinto Brass, Pierino e Banfi e la pesantezza senza arte e senza senso di Bertolucci e Olmi c'è... il cinema!


...pesantezza senza arte e senza senso...Bertolucci???


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Viene rivalutato tuttociò che rappresenta nostalgia per la giovinezza. Comunque tutta roba arruffata e sgangherata.
> Tu vuoi convincere te, noi o tua moglie?
> credo che convincere noi non ti cambierebbe nulla.


Non sono convinto nemmeno io! Tant'è che ho chiuso col dubbio che il tradimento fisico sia un vero tradimento; sul regista ed i suoi films ho solo citato per illustrare una situazione ed un'epoca. Non certo per sponsorizzarli: li trovo noiosi ....Anche "Una pura formalità" ,o "Papillon" , oppure ancora "Il deserto dei Tartari", sono noiosi,ma di tutt'altro spessore e casting.....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> se la meno magari si ahahahahahah
> 
> a parte gli scherzi sta almeno cercando di spostarsi lui o in altro ufficio o proprio di azienda
> anche se comincio a sopportare la cosa molto meglio
> ...


Ma sai che di questo ancora non mi capacito?
È proprio la cosa più incomprensibile.
Pensa che il mio rompeva se non pagavo la multa subito facendo scattare la sanzione successiva...:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non sono convinto nemmeno io! Tant'è che ho chiuso col dubbio che il tradimento fisico sia un vero tradimento; sul regista ed i suoi films ho solo citato per illustrare una situazione ed un'epoca. Non certo per sponsorizzarli: li trovo noiosi ....Anche "Una pura formalità" ,o "Papillon" , oppure ancora "Il deserto dei Tartari", sono noiosi,ma di tutt'altro spessore e casting.....


È difficile che trovi un film noioso, a meno che non sia monotematico.
Twinpicks ha ripetuto più volte che non esiste il puro sesso.


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La corazzata Potëmkin,,...,


Tu...caro Blaise,senza offesa,saresti un ottimo personaggio per un film di Tinto Brass!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Tu...caro Blaise,senza offesa,saresti un ottimo personaggio per un film di Tinto Brass!


Dai...io pensavo più Pupi Avati.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Tu...caro Blaise,senza offesa,saresti un ottimo personaggio per un film di Tinto Brass!


magari....ma anche l'ultimo tango a parigi, di? ah si Bertolucci


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> ...pesantezza senza arte e senza senso...Bertolucci???


Evidentemente soffre di un pregiudizio ideologico/politico....oppure più semplicemente capisce e conosce poco di cinema.


----------



## ciliegia (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Evidentemente soffre di un pregiudizio ideologico/politico....oppure più semplicemente capisce e conosce poco di cinema.


Con tutto il rispetto per il parere e il gusto altrui, mi pare un'affermazione piuttosto azzardata...


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai...io pensavo più Pupi Avati.




e io a questa


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> magari....ma anche l'ultimo tango a parigi, di? ah si Bertolucci


Marlon ,all'epoca,era più giovane di te di almeno tredici anni,(pur essendo come Marcello Marchesi,un uomo di mezz'età).....Ti vedrei meglio al posto di Tognazzi in "Primo amore" ; solo per la corrispondenza anagrafica però! Il protagonista ,a differenza del tuo dire  si innamorava.....


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> View attachment 13173
> 
> e io a questa


Dai che vent'anni fa hai fatto la controfigura.....


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Marlon ,all'epoca,era più giovane di te di almeno tredici anni,(pur essendo come Marcello Marchesi,un uomo di mezz'età).....Ti vedrei meglio al posto di Tognazzi in "Primo amore" ; solo per la corrispondenza anagrafica però! Il protagonista ,a differenza del tuo dire  si innamorava.....



a me piace inculare,  l'ammore tenetevelo stretto, non lasciatelo scappare non vorrei rischiare


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> a me piace inculare,  *l'ammore tenetevelo stretto, non lasciatelo scappare non vorrei rischiare*


:rotfl:


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Boh...ragazzi....ho da fare....possibile solo io? Non mi son reso ancora conto dopo oltre undici mesi, di essere in pensione. Mah! Il tempo e lo spazio  ,come la teoria famosa ,anzi, a differenza di ciò che dice, mi si restringono!
A più tardi.


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> a me piace inculare,  l'ammore tenetevelo stretto, non lasciatelo scappare non vorrei rischiare


Vai in giro con sto caldo col panetto di burro in tasca?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> magari....ma anche l'ultimo tango a parigi, di? ah si Bertolucci





stany ha detto:


> Marlon ,all'epoca,era più giovane di te di almeno tredici anni,(pur essendo come Marcello Marchesi,un uomo di mezz'età).....Ti vedrei meglio al posto di Tognazzi in "Primo amore" ; solo per la corrispondenza anagrafica però! Il protagonista ,a differenza del tuo dire  si innamorava.....


A proposito di Tognazzi: non so perché, ma vi vedrei meglio ne "il vizietto" :rotfl:


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A proposito di Tognazzi: non so perché, ma vi vedrei meglio ne "il vizietto" :rotfl:


Eh...confermi la non conoscenza cinefila: io sarò pure un poco misogino,ma per dire,mi da fastidio che pure una donna mi tocchi la parte posteriore.....(sarò all'antica).....ma ipotizzare che blaise sia ricchione....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Eh...confermi la non conoscenza cinefila: io sarò pure un poco misogino,ma per dire,mi da fastidio che pure una donna mi tocchi la parte posteriore.....(sarò all'antica).....ma ipotizzare che blaise sia ricchione....


dai, scherzavo per il vostro battibecco!


----------



## arula (11 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che di questo ancora non mi capacito?
> È proprio la cosa più incomprensibile.
> Pensa che il mio rompeva se non pagavo la multa subito facendo scattare la sanzione successiva...:unhappy:


secondo me ogni tanto ci va di fare le cose di botto senza renderci conto che i primi a rimetterci siamo noi stessi

in compenso a volte invidio chi è completamente svampito e fa le cose che gli vengono magari vivono più sereni 
e quando arriva la valanga stanno sotto ma almeno nel frattempo vivono tranquilli senza avere il terrore oddio arriva oddio arriva...
non so se è comprensibile questo pensiero.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> secondo me ogni tanto ci va di fare le cose di botto senza renderci conto che i primi a rimetterci siamo noi stessi
> 
> in compenso a volte invidio chi è completamente svampito e fa le cose che gli vengono magari vivono più sereni
> e quando arriva la valanga stanno sotto ma almeno nel frattempo vivono tranquilli senza avere il terrore oddio arriva oddio arriva...
> non so se è comprensibile questo pensiero.


Questa è invidia dell'infanzia. Come il vedere un bimbo in carrozzina che dorme beato.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> secondo me ogni tanto ci va di fare le cose di botto senza renderci conto che i primi a rimetterci siamo noi stessi
> 
> in compenso a volte invidio chi è completamente svampito e fa le cose che gli vengono magari vivono più sereni
> e quando arriva la valanga stanno sotto ma almeno nel frattempo vivono tranquilli senza avere il terrore oddio arriva oddio arriva...
> non so se è comprensibile questo pensiero.


La leggerezza dipenda da quello che metti in gioco e da quello che puoi permetterti di perdere.
Ci sono persone che non gliene frega nulla, perché sanno esattamente come agire in caso di scoperta.
Altri che ci vanno molto con i piedi di piombo.


----------



## Roby.roberto (11 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> *Uomini: riuscite a pomiciare/far sesso con una che vedete tutti i giorni e amare comunque la vostra compagna/moglie?*



Sì. A me sta capitando in questo momento della mia vita. Amo mia moglie e non la lascerei mai. Non vorrei mai vederla soffrire però faccio sesso (anche) con un'altra persona (un uomo) e che dire? Non riesco a staccare, pur avendoci provato. Lui è troppo importante per me, tanto quanto mia moglie.


----------



## stany (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La leggerezza dipenda da quello che metti in gioco e da quello che puoi permetterti di perdere.
> Ci sono persone che non gliene frega nulla, perché sanno esattamente come agire in caso di scoperta.
> Altri che ci vanno molto con i piedi di piombo.


Ed una terza categoria che confida nella fortuna oppure,nella stupidità del tradito.Ma se scoperta,non ha alcuna strategia e,inconsapevolmente (incoscientemente) costringe la propria vittima a partecipare al costo dell'operazione.....(da qualche altra parte si parlava di "imporre" la responsabilità dei figli,o meglio, le conseguenze del danno provocato). E non si sa se sia peggiore o migliore delle altre due.


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> secondo me ogni tanto ci va di fare le cose di botto senza renderci conto che i primi a rimetterci siamo noi stessi
> 
> in compenso a volte invidio chi è completamente svampito e fa le cose che gli vengono magari vivono più sereni
> e quando arriva la valanga stanno sotto ma almeno nel frattempo vivono tranquilli *senza avere il terrore oddio arriva oddio arriva...*
> non so se è comprensibile questo pensiero.


non si può neanche vivere nell'ansia che arrivi la valanga però...

serve stare in equilibrio

le valanghe quando arrivano, se arrivano, non si possono evitare...

ci si può attrezzare per uscirne il meno malconci possibile però, sapendo che non è detto comunque....sapendo di aver fatto quel che era possibile senza perdersi il bello del vivere o vivendo secondo un copione normativo che tende allo scaramantico...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> non si può neanche vivere nell'ansia che arrivi la valanga però...
> 
> serve stare in equilibrio
> 
> ...


Già, non si scappa da ciò che si è. Si può reprimere, ma prima o poi esplode.


----------



## arula (11 Luglio 2017)

Roby.roberto ha detto:


> Sì. A me sta capitando in questo momento della mia vita. Amo mia moglie e non la lascerei mai. Non vorrei mai vederla soffrire però faccio sesso (anche) con un'altra persona (un uomo) e che dire? Non riesco a staccare, pur avendoci provato. Lui è troppo importante per me, tanto quanto mia moglie.


Grazie per la sincerità,la vedo una situazione difficile prima o poi qualcuno o probabilmente tutti soffriranno
e i dolori di cuore non sono meno gravi di quelli fisici...

in bocca al lupo per tutto


----------



## ipazia (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Già, non si scappa da ciò che si è. Si può reprimere, ma prima o poi esplode.



no...non si scappa. 

E poi che senso avrebbe scappare? 

Fondamentalmente ci si ritrova poi a inseguirsi la coda, come i cani disturbati...non penso ne valga la pena


----------



## arula (12 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ed una terza categoria che confida nella fortuna oppure,nella stupidità del tradito.Ma se scoperta,non ha alcuna strategia e,inconsapevolmente (incoscientemente) costringe la propria vittima a partecipare al costo dell'operazione.....(da qualche altra parte si parlava di "imporre" la responsabilità dei figli,o meglio, le conseguenze del danno provocato). E non si sa se sia peggiore o migliore delle altre due.


di solito non hanno mai una strategia lo fanno perchè sono stimolati dalla cosa nascosta come quando ti fumi una sigaretta di nascosto dai genitori e se non ti beccano ti senti un gran figo... una roba così
almeno penso
e in altri casi perchè è più facile cercare fuori che affrontare la realtà (come quando ci si attacca alla bottiglia pensando di scordare i problemi ma una volta ubriachi pensi solo a quelli)...


----------



## arula (12 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> non si può neanche vivere nell'ansia che arrivi la valanga però...
> 
> serve stare in equilibrio
> 
> ...


appunto, da cui
il mio personale cambiamento è stato take it easy!
e nonr icordo chi ce l'ha in firma e di chi è la frase ma mi è piaciuta molto:
le persone non cambiano si rivelano.... è chiarificatoria....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> appunto, da cui
> il mio personale cambiamento è stato take it easy!
> e nonr icordo chi ce l'ha in firma e di chi è la frase ma mi è piaciuta molto:
> le persone non cambiano si rivelano.... è chiarificatoria....


Fagli però pesare una cosa: tu, da donna, di cazzate così potresti farne una al giorno (e non le fai).
Lui, se fortunato, una ogni 2-3 anni (e l'ha fatta).
Di questo DEVE essere consapevole.


----------



## arula (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Fagli però pesare una cosa: tu, da donna, di cazzate così potresti farne una al giorno (e non le fai).
> Lui, se fortunato, una ogni 2-3 anni (e l'ha fatta).
> Di questo DEVE essere consapevole.


Anche mio marito la pensa così
ma sinceramente (a lui non lo direi mai) il materiale umano scarseggia parecchio
anche perchè io non sono un negozio in saldi come vedo in giro ma un po' una boutique 
e diciamo che non sono avvezza a pubblicizzare ma quanto a tenere le porte chiuse a chi si può permettere di entrare
da cui non è poi così facile fare cazzate una volta al giorno...

esempio brutto? forse si 
sono presuntuosa? forse si ma sai di 'negozi' in saldi ne ho 'viste' parecchie assomigliano più alla disperazione che alla attrazione ...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Anche mio marito la pensa così
> ma sinceramente (a lui non lo direi mai) il materiale umano scarseggia parecchio
> anche perchè io non sono un negozio in saldi come vedo in giro ma un po' una boutique
> e diciamo che non sono avvezza a pubblicizzare ma quanto a tenere le porte chiuse a chi si può permettere di entrare
> ...


Stavo confrontando quanto dici tu con quello che ho visto con la mia amante (o ex, boh...si, ex): lei ha sempre qualcuno di interessante che bussa alla sua porta.
Ma non ha figli, ha un marito che le ha permesso di continuare ad avere un'intensa vita sociale.
Si, in effetti sono situazioni diverse...


----------



## arula (12 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Stavo confrontando quanto dici tu con quello che ho visto con la mia amante (o ex, boh...si, ex): lei ha sempre qualcuno di interessante che bussa alla sua porta.
> Ma non ha figli, ha un marito che le ha permesso di continuare ad avere un'intensa vita sociale.
> Si, in effetti sono situazioni diverse...


Non è la situazione è la personalità che è diversa.

Diciamo che se metto i saldi molti sono attratti e arrivano e entrano
di solito toccano qua e la guardano i prezzi magari qualcosa lo comprano anche
ma poi se ne vanno e non tornano più
in una boutique guardi la vetrina entri solo se te lo puoi permettere uno alla volta e di solito se ti trovi bene diventi cliente fisso....

lo so non piacerà questo esempio ma mi piace molto meno chi apre a tutti sperando di cogliere qualcosa nel mucchio


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non è la situazione è la personalità che è diversa.
> 
> Diciamo che se metto i saldi molti sono attratti e arrivano e entrano
> di solito toccano qua e la guardano i prezzi magari qualcosa lo comprano anche
> ...


Già...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Stavo confrontando quanto dici tu con quello che ho visto con la mia amante (o ex, boh...si, ex): lei ha sempre qualcuno di interessante che bussa alla sua porta.
> Ma non ha figli, ha un marito che le ha permesso di continuare ad avere un'intensa vita sociale.
> Si, in effetti sono situazioni diverse...


Quanti anni ha sta tizia?


----------



## riccardo1973 (18 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Provengo da una vita passata nello sport e per lo sport. Anche agonistico, per tanti anni  .E poi palestra  (proprio macchine), per cui a dispetto della mia stazza minuta ho sempre avuto il piacere di un corpo abbastanza muscoloso  .Questo per dirti che sono sempre stata trascurata nel vestire, ma non nella mia forma. Che ho coltivato giusto per il piacere di abitare, questo mio corpo.Proprio ieri, visto che avevo tempo, ho iniziato a mettere da parte le cose in valigia per il mare. Manca ancora tempo, ma non so quanto ne avrò nei prossimi giorni. Beh. Ho provato un po' di costumi. Devo dire che non mi sono guardata volentieri allo specchio. Non perché io sia mai stata chissà quale miss. Tutt'altro. Ma in questo momento non mi vedo bene nel mio corpo. Figurati che sono mesi e mesi che mi rifiuto di salire sulla bilancia. Oggettivamente? Oggettivamente non mi sento certo "cicciona". Non lo sono. Ma ho perso la mia forma. Ho perso la voglia di guardarmi con soddisfazione allo specchio, e forse anche attraverso lo specchio degli occhi degli altri. Non lo vedo proprio  Ci lavorerò su.


ti capisco....mi rivedo in te...ma posso assicurarti che se inizi convinta ad allenarti nel giro di 4/6 mesi torni meglio di prima: il corpo ha una memoria di forma! Io a gennaio pesavo 75 kg non mi piacevo allo specchio, pancetta, pettorali flosci, gambe magre...allora sono tornato sui ferri e dopo 6 mesi ho ripreso le forme che mi piacevano, addominali che si intravedono, petto gonfio, schiena dritta e larga, gambe muscolose....Dai!!! sono con te....


----------



## Foglia (18 Luglio 2017)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ti capisco....mi rivedo in te...ma posso assicurarti che se inizi convinta ad allenarti nel giro di 4/6 mesi torni meglio di prima: il corpo ha una memoria di forma! Io a gennaio pesavo 75 kg non mi piacevo allo specchio, pancetta, pettorali flosci, gambe magre...allora sono tornato sui ferri e dopo 6 mesi ho ripreso le forme che mi piacevano, addominali che si intravedono, petto gonfio, schiena dritta e larga, gambe muscolose....Dai!!! sono con te....


Grazie  

Ma si, arriverà anche il momento in cui mi rimetterò in forma. Che poi.... Non so se chiederò a me stessa di tornare come prima  .

Sono stata fortunata, ho mantenuto lo stesso identico peso e la stessa identica taglia (e anche la forma, tutto sommato) dai 20 anni sino grossomodo alla gravidanza  (beh.... Gli anni a ridosso ho faticato di più ). Appunto non so quanta fatica saro' disposta a fare, credo che a prescindere mi bastera' guardarmi volentieri allo specchio. Conosco gente in evidente sovrappeso che nel proprio corpo sta bene, e si vede. Ecco: a me i chili di troppo non piacciono per niente. Non li porto bene. L'obiettivo e' levarli senza la pretesa di essere come a 20 anni, ma di star bene ogni volta che cammino sul marciapiede e le vetrine dei negozi mi rimandano un'immagine .

Temo avrò da lavorarci un po' su, che non solo di peso si tratta


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Ma si, arriverà anche il momento in cui mi rimetterò in forma. Che poi.... Non so se chiederò a me stessa di tornare come prima  .
> 
> ...


Come ti capisco!
:abbraccio:


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che non gliene frega nulla, perché sanno esattamente come agire in caso di scoperta.


Si ma in questi casi l'esito del loro 'agire' dipende da una variabile che si può prevedere fino ad un certo punto, e cioè la reazione dell'altro....


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> e nonr icordo chi ce l'ha in firma e di chi è la frase ma mi è piaciuta molto:
> le persone non cambiano si rivelano.... è chiarificatoria....


Io.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Fagli però pesare una cosa: tu, da donna, di cazzate così potresti farne una al giorno (e non le fai).


Questo è vero ma non significa granchè.
Un concetto assai simile me l'ha ripetuto più volte la mia compagna dopo che l'avevo scoperta.
Sembrava quasi la dovessi ringraziare perchè aveva detto 9 volte no ed 1 volta si...


----------



## arula (20 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questo è vero ma non significa granchè.
> Un concetto assai simile me l'ha ripetuto più volte la mia compagna dopo che l'avevo scoperta.
> Sembrava quasi la dovessi ringraziare perchè aveva detto 9 volte no ed 1 volta si...


si la vedo come tratto comune, come se fosse difendibile una roba tipo non ti ho tradita per tot anni...
basta una
non è che è scontabile un tot all'anno... sai c'erano i saldi....


----------



## stany (20 Luglio 2017)

E questo porta inevitabilmente a mettere in discussione il pregresso; il tradimento scoperto si riflette sul passato ed anche se veramente il traditore ha peccato solo una volta,la sua credibilità è inficiata e subisce lo smacco del vaglio di circostanze,situazioni che col senno del poi appaiono ,se non compromesse, suscettibili di esserlo.
E questo è il grande disastro causato dalla revoca della fiducia,non solo per il dopo,ma anche per il "prima", come dicevo.
E come qualcuno ha detto ,non sono arrabbiato più di tanto con te che m'hai tradito,lo sono di più con me perché non riesco a perdonarti....


----------



## arula (20 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E questo porta inevitabilmente a mettere in discussione il pregresso; il tradimento scoperto si riflette sul passato ed anche se veramente il traditore ha peccato solo una volta,la sua credibilità è inficiata e subisce lo smacco del vaglio di circostanze,situazioni che col senno del poi appaiono ,se non compromesse, suscettibili di esserlo.
> E questo è il grande disastro causato dalla revoca della fiducia,non solo per il dopo,ma anche per il "prima", come dicevo.
> E come qualcuno ha detto ,*non sono arrabbiato più di tanto con te che m'hai tradito,lo sono di più con me perché non riesco a perdonarti....*


stupenda


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E questo porta inevitabilmente a mettere in discussione il pregresso; il tradimento scoperto si riflette sul passato ed anche se veramente il traditore ha peccato solo una volta,la sua credibilità è inficiata e subisce lo smacco del vaglio di circostanze,situazioni che col senno del poi appaiono ,se non compromesse, suscettibili di esserlo.
> E questo è il grande disastro causato dalla revoca della fiducia,non solo per il dopo,ma anche per il "prima", come dicevo.
> E come qualcuno ha detto ,non sono arrabbiato più di tanto con te che m'hai tradito,lo sono di più con me perché non riesco a perdonarti....


È una cosa molto interessante.
Perché il perdono è talmente importante da essere necessario al punto che se non riesci a raggiungerlo ti crea rabbia? Cosa è quella rabbia? Senso di impotenza? Prova della tua limitatezza? Incapacità di accettare un fatto avvenuto?


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una cosa molto interessante.
> *Perché il perdono è talmente importante da essere necessario al punto che se non riesci a raggiungerlo ti crea rabbia*? Cosa è quella rabbia? Senso di impotenza? Prova della tua limitatezza? Incapacità di accettare un fatto avvenuto?



Perché il perdono "conviene" tantissimo a chi riesce a darlo, è un mezzo opportunistico per i traditi. Il perdono riporta serenità e leggerezza e forse anche una punta di autocompiacimento verso se stessi.
Il pensare "io ho perdonato" è un pensiero potente.


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una cosa molto interessante.
> Perché il perdono è talmente importante da essere necessario al punto che se non riesci a raggiungerlo ti crea rabbia? Cosa è quella rabbia? Senso di impotenza? Prova della tua limitatezza? Incapacità di accettare un fatto avvenuto?


La prima e la terza.....nonché la "paura" che si perpetui il tradimento.
Ci vorrebbero: distacco emotivo (disinteresse?!), capacità di astrazione per metabolizzare ed assimilare empaticamente,fagocitandole e facendole proprie, le motivazioni del partner (ma questo è l'altro aspetto del controllo che si vuole esercitare,non più sull'imminente ma sull'accaduto,in modo retroattivo,che equivale se non veramente elaborato, darsi e dare giustificazioni,più che altro),capacità di sopportazione francescana ,oltre la normale soglia umana (quando sia escluso il disinteresse). In poche parole una superiorità trascendente le miserie e le sensazioni e le emozioni e le reazioni umane....Ma il tutto non escludo possa avvenire (il perdono mirato alla ricostruzione) se vi è partecipazione dell'altro. Il perdono in quanto tale,non finalizzato ad un obiettivo,credo sia più facile da dispensare;che non si ami più,ma anche se si decide di staccarsi pur amando ancora
 Anzi quest'ultima opzione la vedo come unica applicabile in modo relativamente leggero    ed utile :se non amo più mi costa niente perdonare,se amo e voglio continuare dovrò fare i conti tutti i giorni con gli spettri ed il perdono ,se non vi sono quei presupposti "superiori" diventa revocabile,a seconda dello stato d'animo.
Per il lobotomizzato Nicholson,ne "Qualcuno volò...", il dopo appare tutto più semplice e desensibilizzato.....


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La prima e la terza.....nonché la "paura" che si perpetui il tradimento.
> *Ci vorrebbero*: distacco emotivo (disinteresse?!), capacità di astrazione per metabolizzare ed assimilare empaticamente,fagocitandole e facendole proprie, le motivazioni del partner (ma questo è l'altro aspetto del controllo che si vuole esercitare,non più sull'imminente ma sull'accaduto,in modo retroattivo,che equivale se non veramente elaborato, darsi e dare giustificazioni,più che altro),capacità di sopportazione francescana ,oltre la normale soglia umana (quando sia escluso il disinteresse). In poche parole una superiorità trascendente le miserie e le sensazioni e le emozioni e le reazioni umane....Ma il tutto non escludo possa avvenire (il perdono mirato alla ricostruzione) se vi è partecipazione dell'altro. Il perdono in quanto tale,non finalizzato ad un obiettivo,credo sia più facile da dispensare;che non si ami più,ma anche se si decide di staccarsi pur amando ancora
> Anzi quest'ultima opzione la vedo come unica applicabile in modo relativamente leggero    ed utile :se non amo più mi costa niente perdonare,se amo e voglio continuare dovrò fare i conti tutti i giorni con gli spettri ed il perdono ,se non vi sono quei presupposti "superiori" diventa revocabile,a seconda dello stato d'animo.
> Per il lobotomizzato Nicholson,ne "Qualcuno volò...", il dopo appare tutto più semplice e desensibilizzato.....



Sai cosa ci vuole Stany?
Volersi un mucchio di bene che ti fa stare bene al mondo per il solo fatto che ci sei in questo mondo. 
(Le ripetizioni sono volute...).


----------



## brenin (21 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E questo porta inevitabilmente a mettere in discussione il pregresso; il tradimento scoperto si riflette sul passato ed anche se veramente il traditore ha peccato solo una volta,la sua credibilità è inficiata e subisce lo smacco del vaglio di circostanze,situazioni che col senno del poi appaiono ,se non compromesse, suscettibili di esserlo.
> E questo è il grande disastro causato dalla revoca della fiducia,non solo per il dopo,ma anche per il "prima", come dicevo.
> E come qualcuno ha detto ,non sono arrabbiato più di tanto con te che m'hai tradito,*lo sono di più con me perché non riesco a perdonarti*....


e nel contempo non riesco a darci un taglio, come ( forse ) una parte di me vorrebbe....


----------



## Lostris (21 Luglio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché il perdono "conviene" tantissimo a chi riesce a darlo, è *un mezzo opportunistico* per i traditi. Il perdono riporta serenità e leggerezza e forse anche una punta di autocompiacimento verso se stessi.
> Il pensare "io ho perdonato" è un pensiero potente.


Non credo che il perdono si dia per convenienza, se così fosse sarebbe più diffuso.

Implica la totale accettazione dell'accaduto, il passare oltre, la risoluzione della rabbia. Il vero perdono secondo me è umile, non si elargisce, lo si accoglie intimamente ed è una cosa che riguarda prima di tutto sé stessi. 

È un percorso che necessita tempo e fatica.


----------



## brenin (21 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La prima e la terza.....nonché la "paura" che si perpetui il tradimento.
> Ci vorrebbero: distacco emotivo (disinteresse?!), capacità di astrazione per metabolizzare ed assimilare empaticamente,fagocitandole e facendole proprie, le motivazioni del partner (ma questo è l'altro aspetto del controllo che si vuole esercitare,non più sull'imminente ma sull'accaduto,in modo retroattivo,che equivale se non veramente elaborato, darsi e dare giustificazioni,più che altro),capacità di sopportazione francescana ,oltre la normale soglia umana (quando sia escluso il disinteresse). In poche parole una superiorità trascendente le miserie e le sensazioni e le emozioni e le reazioni umane....Ma il tutto non escludo possa avvenire (il perdono mirato alla ricostruzione) se vi è partecipazione dell'altro. Il perdono in quanto tale,non finalizzato ad un obiettivo,credo sia più facile da dispensare;che non si ami più,ma anche se si decide di staccarsi pur amando ancora
> Anzi quest'ultima opzione la vedo come unica applicabile in modo relativamente leggero    ed utile :se non amo più mi costa niente perdonare,*se amo e voglio continuare dovrò fare i conti tutti i giorni con gli spettri ed il perdono ,se non vi sono quei presupposti "superiori" diventa revocabile,a seconda dello stato d'animo.*
> Per il lobotomizzato Nicholson,ne "Qualcuno volò...", il dopo appare tutto più semplice e desensibilizzato.....


Bellissimo post.... il grassetto rappresenta il vero nodo cruciale,secondo me.... e solo il tempo potrà dare la risposta.
Però entrambi i casi richiederanno una decisione  che comporterà, a secondo dell'alternativa scelta, una definitiva rimozione dell'accaduto : questo è o sarà possibile ? e fino a quando ? e qui si entra nella sfera personale per cui ogni sviluppo non solo non è immaginabile ma nemmeno preventivabile perchè legato ai fantasmi del passato. che possono sempre e comunque tornare.


----------



## danny (21 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non credo che il perdono si dia per convenienza, se così fosse sarebbe più diffuso.
> 
> Implica la totale accettazione dell'accaduto, il passare oltre, la risoluzione della rabbia. Il vero perdono secondo me è umile, non si elargisce, lo si accoglie intimamente ed è una cosa che riguarda prima di tutto sé stessi.
> 
> È un percorso che necessita tempo e fatica.


:up:


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sai cosa ci vuole Stany?
> Volersi un mucchio di bene che ti fa stare bene al mondo per il solo fatto che ci sei in questo mondo.
> (Le ripetizioni sono volute...).


Ci sto lavorando.


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> e nel contempo non riesco a darci un taglio, come ( forse ) una parte di me vorrebbe....


Certo che è così!


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non credo che il perdono si dia per convenienza, se così fosse sarebbe più diffuso.
> 
> Implica la totale accettazione dell'accaduto, il passare oltre, la risoluzione della rabbia. Il vero perdono secondo me è umile, non si elargisce, lo si accoglie intimamente ed è una cosa che riguarda prima di tutto sé stessi.
> 
> È un percorso che necessita tempo e fatica.


Vero: umiltà...trovo il termine appropriato.


----------



## stany (21 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Bellissimo post.... il grassetto rappresenta il vero nodo cruciale,secondo me.... e solo il tempo potrà dare la risposta.
> Però entrambi i casi richiederanno una decisione  che comporterà, a secondo dell'alternativa scelta, una definitiva rimozione dell'accaduto : questo è o sarà possibile ? e fino a quando ? e qui si entra nella sfera personale per cui ogni sviluppo non solo non è immaginabile ma nemmeno preventivabile perchè legato ai fantasmi del passato. che possono sempre e comunque tornare.


Grazie.Purtroppo il passato condiziona il presente.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Grazie.Purtroppo il passato condiziona il presente.


Succede finché il trauma è ancora presente.
Devi arrivare al tuo nodo, non quello di tua moglie o il mio o quello di qualsiasi altro tradito.
Non può essere che tu pensi davvero che se tu stai bene e pacificato lei ti tradirebbe ancora.


----------



## stany (22 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Succede finché il trauma è ancora presente.
> Devi arrivare al tuo nodo, non quello di tua moglie o il mio o quello di qualsiasi altro tradito.
> Non può essere che tu pensi davvero che se tu stai bene e pacificato lei ti tradirebbe ancora.


Mi sa che tornerò (solo io) dallo psicologo...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mi sa che tornerò (solo io) dallo psicologo...


Ti pare che ci sia davvero un possibile rapporto tra le due cose?


----------



## stany (23 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti pare che ci sia davvero un possibile rapporto tra le due cose?


Tra il mio nodo ed il suo tradimento? Credo ci sia una correlazione,si. E va bene che ho individuato la possibile causa ( del mio nodo) da solo.Tutto sommato uno psicologo bravo ed empatico non è facile da trovare.Già ho speso abbastanza; il lavoro profondo,se si vuole e se si intuisce come fare ,si può tentare di svilupparlo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Tra il mio nodo ed il suo tradimento? Credo ci sia una correlazione,si. E va bene che ho individuato la possibile causa ( del mio nodo) da solo.Tutto sommato uno psicologo bravo ed empatico non è facile da trovare.Già ho speso abbastanza; il lavoro profondo,se si vuole e se si intuisce come fare ,si può tentare di svilupparlo.


Eheeee come no :singleeye:


----------



## h1o (24 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire se con una persona che vedi tutti i giorni con cui ridi e scherzi si possa disgiungere il puro desiderio sessuale, da qualcosa di più.
> in particolare:
> 
> Uomini: riuscite a pomiciare/far sesso con una che vedete tutti i giorni e amare comunque la vostra compagna/moglie?
> ...


per me basta solo il pensiero per tradire...altro che :/

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## arula (24 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> per me basta solo il pensiero per tradire...altro che :/
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Benvenuto ^-^


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> per me basta solo il pensiero per tradire...altro che :/
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Spiegati meglio.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Luglio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> P Il perdono riporta serenità e leggerezza


Solo in apparenza, secondo me

Poi dopo 10 anni, x una qualsiasi banalità che crea dissapore, si è sempre pronti a tirar fuori dal portafoglio il fatto che si è pure perdonato quella volta famosa, e forse era meglio non perdonare


----------



## arula (24 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Solo in apparenza, secondo me
> 
> Poi dopo 10 anni, x una qualsiasi banalità che crea dissapore, si è sempre pronti a tirar fuori dal portafoglio il fatto che si è pure perdonato quella volta famosa, e forse era meglio non perdonare


Questo mi pesa un casino... che debba essere come i peperoni e prima o poi ti ritrovi con il saporaccio in bocca anche a distanza....


----------



## stany (24 Luglio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sai cosa ci vuole Stany?
> Volersi un mucchio di bene che ti fa stare bene al mondo per il solo fatto che ci sei in questo mondo.
> (Le ripetizioni sono volute...).


E sto cercando questo. Ora, sono accanto a mio figlio grande , nel suo letto; sta male, ciò gli è dato dalla compulsività con la quale,da vera calamità attrae le donne....È un bel ragazzo,particolare, ci sa fare.Il suo malessere deriva dal non trovare (era sposato ,bimba di 5 anni, bellissima moglie) pace in una relazione sentimentale.Per il lavoro che svolge ha pochissimo tempo,eppure è sempre alla ricerca....coi successivi sensi di colpa e la percepita inadeguatezza verso la stabilità che ricerca affannosamente.Ma credo sia più coinvolto dall'innamoramento che dall'amore vero e proprio. E questo gli causa conflitti interiori e malesseri somatizzati.
Anche se come tutti i trentenni d'oggi (ragazzi?),da di se l'immagine di un goliarda sui social, e frequenta mille mila persone che, come lui , sorridenti e scanzonati sui social ci fan credere di essere in pace con se stessi e col mondo.
Un altro esempio è quello piccolo (vent'anni giusti di meno) che , anche lui compulsivamente, passa da youtube alla play senza soluzione di continuità (errore genitoriale), che altrimenti s'annoia a fare nulla per mezz'ora! Ecco....manca quel tempo vuoto in cui ci si annoiava, come succedeva a me da piccolo; ed erano ore ed ore in cui, magari in montagna dalla nonna,nei giorni e settimane nelle quali non vi erano altri bambini,perché erano ancora al mare o in città ,dovevo fare i conti cin me stesso, e starci bene assieme....poi,con l'adolescenza ciò mi è servito ad evitare frustrazioni e delusioni alle prime feste con le ragazze, intuendo che avrei ricevuto solo stress; insomma, imparai a selezionare....amici, compagnie....E passai molte estati a contemplare ...il cielo, la natura, il passaggio della gente nelle strade....Quanti di noi si alza lo sguardo verso il cielo non solo per la frazione di tempo che intercorre dal passaggio di una nuvola che oscura ul sole fin quando lo libera nuovamente, oppure per cercare con lo sguardo l'aereo che abbiamo udito, od il lampo che abbiamo intuito dal preliminare tuono? Tutti sguardi che durano pochi secondi. No, mi riferisco all'esplorare, per lungo tempo,fin quando il collo fa male! Per cercare cosa ,si dirà...Qualunque cosa,fenomeno o effetto che non ritroviamo sulla terra e nel mare. Io ho letto sempre pochissimo,da sempre, per pigrizia, per noia che magari viene indirizzata dall'autorereferisco l'ozio e la contemplazione (quando posso ), apparentemente facili da applicare.Mi ricordo una pagina intera dedicata da Mauro Corona su di un quotidiano, al cielo,alle nuvole ed alle varie conformazioni....Bellissima. Cito Corona (lo scultore  scalatore,scrittore),perché mi pare un esempio di persona che,partendo oltretutto da un'infanzia difficile,ha trovato un proprio equilibrio ed una serenità percepibile ,nelle piccole cose ,nel minimalismo, "nell'accontentarsi".
Mio figlio dorme ancora...tra poco lo sveglierò ed andremo a mangiare qualcosa assieme....Oggi non lavora,non se la sente .E non posso fare a meno di pensare che lui ha letto moltissimo fino ai diciotto anni; più di quanto possa fare io in dieci vite....Eppure,pare che non gli sia servito....forse perché ha smesso da anni.....anche se, qualche libro sul comodino lo scorgo...."Storie di ordinaria follia" (Bukowski)...."Cosmetica del nemico" ...."Il Budda Geoff ed io"....Libro spesso sulla fotografia (ma non ha mai voluto sapere nulla do fotografia!)....Mah...li leggera? 
Come diceva chi non ricordo: "Una notte d'amore è un libro non letto".
(scritto e non riletto,con lo Smartphone)


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> *E sto cercando questo. Ora, sono accanto a mio figlio grande , nel suo letto; sta male, ciò gli è dato dalla compulsività con la quale,da vera calamità attrae le donne....È un bel ragazzo,particolare, ci sa fare.Il suo malessere deriva dal non trovare (era sposato ,bimba di 5 anni, bellissima moglie) pace in una relazione sentimentale.Per il lavoro che svolge ha pochissimo tempo,eppure è sempre alla ricerca....coi successivi sensi di colpa e la percepita inadeguatezza verso la stabilità che ricerca affannosamente.Ma credo sia più coinvolto dall'innamoramento che dall'amore vero e proprio. E questo gli causa conflitti interiori e malesseri somatizzati.
> Anche se come tutti i trentenni d'oggi (ragazzi?),da di se l'immagine di un goliarda sui social, e frequenta mille mila persone che, come lui , sorridenti e scanzonati sui social ci fan credere di essere in pace con se stessi e col mondo.*
> Un altro esempio è quello piccolo (vent'anni giusti di meno) che , anche lui compulsivamente, passa da youtube alla play senza soluzione di continuità (errore genitoriale), che altrimenti s'annoia a fare nulla per mezz'ora! Ecco....manca quel tempo vuoto in cui ci si annoiava, come succedeva a me da piccolo; ed erano ore ed ore in cui, magari in montagna dalla nonna,nei giorni e settimane nelle quali non vi erano altri bambini,perché erano ancora al mare o in città ,dovevo fare i conti cin me stesso, e starci bene assieme....poi,con l'adolescenza ciò mi è servito ad evitare frustrazioni e delusioni alle prime feste con le ragazze, intuendo che avrei ricevuto solo stress; insomma, imparai a selezionare....amici, compagnie....E passai molte estati a contemplare ...il cielo, la natura, il passaggio della gente nelle strade....Quanti di noi si alza lo sguardo verso il cielo non solo per la frazione di tempo che intercorre dal passaggio di una nuvola che oscura ul sole fin quando lo libera nuovamente, oppure per cercare con lo sguardo l'aereo che abbiamo udito, od il lampo che abbiamo intuito dal preliminare tuono? Tutti sguardi che durano pochi secondi. No, mi riferisco all'esplorare, per lungo tempo,fin quando il collo fa male! Per cercare cosa ,si dirà...Qualunque cosa,fenomeno o effetto che non ritroviamo sulla terra e nel mare. Io ho letto sempre pochissimo,da sempre, per pigrizia, per noia che magari viene indirizzata dall'autorereferisco l'ozio e la contemplazione (quando posso ), apparentemente facili da applicare.Mi ricordo una pagina intera dedicata da Mauro Corona su di un quotidiano, al cielo,alle nuvole ed alle varie conformazioni....Bellissima. Cito Corona (lo scultore  scalatore,scrittore),perché mi pare un esempio di persona che,partendo oltretutto da un'infanzia difficile,ha trovato un proprio equilibrio ed una serenità percepibile ,nelle piccole cose ,nel minimalismo, "nell'accontentarsi".
> Mio figlio dorme ancora...tra poco lo sveglierò ed andremo a mangiare qualcosa assieme....Oggi non lavora,non se la sente .E non posso fare a meno di pensare che lui ha letto moltissimo fino ai diciotto anni; più di quanto possa fare io in dieci vite....Eppure,pare che non gli sia servito....forse perché ha smesso da anni.....anche se, qualche libro sul comodino lo scorgo...."Storie di ordinaria follia" (Bukowski)...."Cosmetica del nemico" ...."Il Budda Geoff ed io"....Libro spesso sulla fotografia (ma non ha mai voluto sapere nulla do fotografia!)....Mah...li leggera?
> ...


eh già, attrae le donne e di questo è forte e fiero. Ma averne tante per poi  stancarsi di tutte loro. Un innamoramento, un momento, poi il vuoto. E' passione del momento, la non continuità, averle fisicamente non appaga un vuoto interno. E' alla ricerca di un legame soddisfacente, ma approfittare delle occasioni l'ha portato a non vedere più la persona che è del dentro quel corpo femminile che tanto lo attrae.
Irrequieto. Ne conosco uno così e i suoi problemi iniziano proprio quando rimane solo in casa. Colma la sua solitudien uscendo e trovandone un'altra. Non vuole un legame fisso perchè non vuole rinunciare alla sua libertà.
Il prezzo da pagare è alto. Egocentrico, narciso, egoista, ma ne possiamo mettere ......
Riescono a perdere relazioni solide, importanti. Credo di fondo che non vogliano cresce, immaturi.


----------



## stany (24 Luglio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eh già, attrae le donne e di questo è forte e fiero. Ma averne tante per poi  stancarsi di tutte loro. Un innamoramento, un momento, poi il vuoto. E' passione del momento, la non continuità, averle fisicamente non appaga un vuoto interno. E' alla ricerca di un legame soddisfacente, ma approfittare delle occasioni l'ha portato a non vedere più la persona che è del dentro quel corpo femminile che tanto lo attrae.
> Irrequieto. Ne conosco uno così e i suoi problemi iniziano proprio quando rimane solo in casa. Colma la sua solitudien uscendo e trovandone un'altra. Non vuole un legame fisso perchè non vuole rinunciare alla sua libertà.
> Il prezzo da pagare è alto. Egocentrico, narciso, egoista, ma ne possiamo mettere ......
> Riescono a perdere relazioni solide, importanti. Credo di fondo che non vogliano cresce, immaturi.


Io credo che siano le donne ,in fondo,che quando percepiscono quest'irrequietezza,come dici,girino al largo.
Vero...c'è un sintomo di immaturità ed egocentrismo in questo; ma anche di paura del legame per la paura dell'abbandono.
P s. Non "ne va forte e fiero" .....anzi, lui è attratto dal mondo femminile,ma non in chiave consumistica; cerca credo ciò che noi tutti ricerchiamo, la persona completa ,senza difetti,ne morali ne caratteriali, ma è.....impossibile!


----------



## Skorpio (24 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Questo mi pesa un casino... che debba essere come i peperoni e prima o poi ti ritrovi con il saporaccio in bocca anche a distanza....


Ma capita, non è vero? Anche di veder coppie così

Io le chiamo coppie estratto conto

Ogni volta che c'è un piccolo movimento, parte l'estratto conto: e allora 20 giorni fa io ho versato 10, e allora 40 giorni fa tu hai prelevato 30, e allora 6 mesi fa tu prelevasti 200, lasciamo perdere un anno fa dove versai 1000 ...

Non c'è mai un conto chiuso

Tanti perdoni di facciata, ma il conto è lì. Aperto

E meticolosamente annotato. 

Altro che perdono e serenità :rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (24 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non credo che il perdono si dia per convenienza, se così fosse sarebbe più diffuso.
> 
> Implica la totale accettazione dell'accaduto, il passare oltre, la risoluzione della rabbia. Il vero perdono secondo me è umile, non si elargisce, lo si accoglie intimamente ed è una cosa che riguarda prima di tutto sé stessi.
> 
> È un percorso che necessita tempo e fatica.


Mi sono spiegata male!
I "vantaggi" emotivi del perdono non sono chiari fino a quando non li sperimentiamo su di noi, magari anche per poco.
Chi non conosce quella bella sensazione di pace interiore che si prova quando ci lasciamo la cosa alle spalle, per un giorno, per un mese...
E' questo l'effetto del perdono, o come meglio dico io, il "vantaggio".
Quindi, il passo è breve quando, rendendosi conto che è assai più facile a dirsi che a farsi, arriva la rabbia contro noi stessi per non riuscire a fare una cosa che ci farebbe stare tanto bene.   
Parlo ovviamente del perdono vero, quello che è per sempre.


----------



## arula (24 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E sto cercando questo. Ora, sono accanto a mio figlio grande , nel suo letto; sta male, ciò gli è dato dalla compulsività con la quale,da vera calamità attrae le donne....È un bel ragazzo,particolare, ci sa fare.Il suo malessere deriva dal non trovare (era sposato ,bimba di 5 anni, bellissima moglie) pace in una relazione sentimentale.Per il lavoro che svolge ha pochissimo tempo,eppure è sempre alla ricerca....coi successivi sensi di colpa e la percepita inadeguatezza verso la stabilità che ricerca affannosamente.Ma credo sia più coinvolto dall'innamoramento che dall'amore vero e proprio. E questo gli causa conflitti interiori e malesseri somatizzati.
> Anche se come tutti i trentenni d'oggi (ragazzi?),da di se l'immagine di un goliarda sui social, e frequenta mille mila persone che, come lui , sorridenti e scanzonati sui social ci fan credere di essere in pace con se stessi e col mondo.
> Un altro esempio è quello piccolo (vent'anni giusti di meno) che , anche lui compulsivamente, passa da youtube alla play senza soluzione di continuità (errore genitoriale), che altrimenti s'annoia a fare nulla per mezz'ora! Ecco....manca quel tempo vuoto in cui ci si annoiava, come succedeva a me da piccolo; ed erano ore ed ore in cui, magari in montagna dalla nonna,nei giorni e settimane nelle quali non vi erano altri bambini,perché erano ancora al mare o in città ,dovevo fare i conti cin me stesso, e starci bene assieme....poi,con l'adolescenza ciò mi è servito ad evitare frustrazioni e delusioni alle prime feste con le ragazze, intuendo che avrei ricevuto solo stress; insomma, imparai a selezionare....amici, compagnie....E passai molte estati a contemplare ...il cielo, la natura, il passaggio della gente nelle strade....Quanti di noi si alza lo sguardo verso il cielo non solo per la frazione di tempo che intercorre dal passaggio di una nuvola che oscura ul sole fin quando lo libera nuovamente, oppure per cercare con lo sguardo l'aereo che abbiamo udito, od il lampo che abbiamo intuito dal preliminare tuono? Tutti sguardi che durano pochi secondi. No, mi riferisco all'esplorare, per lungo tempo,fin quando il collo fa male! Per cercare cosa ,si dirà...Qualunque cosa,fenomeno o effetto che non ritroviamo sulla terra e nel mare. Io ho letto sempre pochissimo,da sempre, per pigrizia, per noia che magari viene indirizzata dall'autorereferisco l'ozio e la contemplazione (quando posso ), apparentemente facili da applicare.Mi ricordo una pagina intera dedicata da Mauro Corona su di un quotidiano, al cielo,alle nuvole ed alle varie conformazioni....Bellissima. Cito Corona (lo scultore  scalatore,scrittore),perché mi pare un esempio di persona che,partendo oltretutto da un'infanzia difficile,ha trovato un proprio equilibrio ed una serenità percepibile ,nelle piccole cose ,nel minimalismo, "nell'accontentarsi".
> Mio figlio dorme ancora...tra poco lo sveglierò ed andremo a mangiare qualcosa assieme....Oggi non lavora,non se la sente .E non posso fare a meno di pensare che lui ha letto moltissimo fino ai diciotto anni; più di quanto possa fare io in dieci vite....Eppure,pare che non gli sia servito....forse perché ha smesso da anni.....anche se, qualche libro sul comodino lo scorgo...."Storie di ordinaria follia" (Bukowski)...."Cosmetica del nemico" ...."Il Budda Geoff ed io"....Libro spesso sulla fotografia (ma non ha mai voluto sapere nulla do fotografia!)....Mah...li leggera?
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvC1XtFts5o
esattamente quello che dici tu e su cui riflettevo proprio ieri


----------



## Diletta (24 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Solo in apparenza, secondo me
> 
> Poi dopo 10 anni, x una qualsiasi banalità che crea dissapore, si è sempre pronti a tirar fuori dal portafoglio il fatto che si è pure perdonato quella volta famosa,* e forse era meglio non perdonare*



E se si arriva a pensarla così, vuol dire che ci è stata ri-fatta grossa...
E succede anche questo, ma tutto questo succede ai vivi!


----------



## arula (24 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma capita, non è vero? Anche di veder coppie così
> 
> Io le chiamo coppie estratto conto
> 
> ...


il fatto è che in realtà sono questioni mai chiarite non tanto superate, perchè o non si è dato abbastanza tempo per parlarne o non si sono realmente capiti gli interlocutori... ci vorrebbero dei momenti di messa in discussione costanti per lasciare il passato li altrimenti accresce solo quello che c'è sotto al tappeto...


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io credo che siano le donne ,in fondo,che quando percepiscono quest'irrequietezza,come dici,girino al largo.
> Vero...c'è un sintomo di immaturità ed egocentrismo in questo; ma anche di paura del legame per la paura dell'abbandono.
> P s. Non "ne va forte e fiero" .....anzi, lui è attratto dal mondo femminile,ma non in chiave consumistica; cerca credo ciò che noi tutti ricerchiamo, la persona completa ,senza difetti,ne morali ne caratteriali, ma è.....impossibile!


non esiste la donna o l'uomo perfetto, esiste chi ti fa sentir bene. Certo che se lui trasmette insicurezza, fuggono le donzelle.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io credo che siano le donne ,in fondo,che quando percepiscono quest'irrequietezza,come dici,girino al largo.
> Vero...c'è un sintomo di immaturità ed egocentrismo in questo; ma anche di paura del legame per la paura dell'abbandono.
> P s. Non "ne va forte e fiero" .....anzi, lui è attratto dal mondo femminile,ma non in chiave consumistica; cerca credo ciò che noi tutti ricerchiamo, la persona completa ,senza difetti,ne morali ne caratteriali, ma è.....impossibile!


Trovare l'equilibrio tra vicinanza e distanza è difficile per tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2017)

arula ha detto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvC1XtFts5o
> esattamente quello che dici tu e su cui riflettevo proprio ieri


Lo guarderò. Ho figli millenians, molto sereni.


----------

